# ★[avatar parlor]★



## Crayons (Feb 17, 2009)

{WELCOME}​
{SHOP OWNERS}
Crayons ● PlayStation ● m o l o k o ● Origami

{RULES}

✖ We only make *avatars*.
✖ Sorry, but for the most part our style is simple. As in *photomanip'ing, adding light textures, etc.* If you're looking for lots of gfx art, this is NOT the shop for you.
✖ We work hard on your requests and we appreciate constructive criticism,  but *do not insult us if you don't get EXACTLY what you want*. We don't have access to your brain.
✖ Please be SOMEWHAT active on here. You must have a minimum of *100 posts*.
✖ *Rep* and *credit* the person who made your avatar.
✖ *MQ/HQ stocks only.* I don't think I have to tell you guys what that is. We will try making something out of LQ stocks, but if they're too difficult to work with, we'll either flat out refuse your request or you'll have to do with whatever we can come up with. Just remember: better stock = better avatars.
✖ Only *two* stocks per request, please.
✖ You can post another request *48 hours* after the last one was completed.
✖ *Disable* your signature.
✖ We will *not* remove watermarks from stocks. Please read the rule here.

{RECOMMENDED SHOPS}

Hollie & Byakko's Avatar Shop - avatars
_If you need something other than avatars:_
Colourful Art Shoppe of Love! ❤  - sets, transparencies, profile pics
♥Sugar 'N Spice and Everything Nice♥ - sets, transparencies, userbars, animations, gifs

{FORMAT FOR ASKING}

Request for★Crayons ; PlayStation ; m o l o k o ; Origami ; anybody
Size☆125x125 ; 150x150 ; 150x200 ; any other size
Border type★Dotted  ; Curved ; No Border ; Solid [# px and color] border
Text☆
Stock★
Anything else☆

✖ *-* ✖ *-* ✖​
{CRAYON'S EXAMPLES}



​
1. Please be as detailed as possible when requesting an avatar. We try our best to create what you want, but please don't bitch at us if we end up with something that you don't like.
2. Please be patient. We're not avatar robots who can create one for you in a few minutes.
3. [CRAYONS ONLY] I provide random avatars for those who doesn't have a stock, or any idea in mind. Just tell me that you want a random avatar and I'll give you one. Note: I will not search for stock, so don't post requests like, _"I want a K-On avatar"_ or _"make me some nice Lost avas"_. I'll provide six random avatars, my style, and you can pick up to three.
​


----------



## PlayStation (Feb 17, 2009)

welcome to the shop,
 follow the rules as stated above. 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## m o l o k o (Feb 17, 2009)

► welcome to the shop ◄



*Spoiler*: __ 








provide sexy stock.
oh and cred/rep if you feel like it.​


----------



## Origami (Feb 17, 2009)

Welcome to the shop =3



*Spoiler*: _Origami's examples_ 





​
More examples?






Rep and credit me, please ;3​


----------



## Crayons (Feb 17, 2009)

*reserved for future use*


----------



## Novalis (Feb 17, 2009)

They do look gorgeous :'D 
And hey, I'll be sure to request some Reborn! avas at some time. 

Yes, I know. I'm just biased like hell !


----------



## Leraine (Feb 17, 2009)

For now I be only subscribing to this.


----------



## TatsuBon (Feb 17, 2009)

New shop I see 
Subbed .


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 17, 2009)

Who do you want to do your request: I dont mind 
Size: 150x150
Border type: Dotted
Stock:  (Naruto)
Anything else: Make it look nice 

Thanks


----------



## kimidoll (Feb 17, 2009)

Novalis said:


> They do look gorgeous :'D
> And hey, I'll be sure to request some Reborn! avas at some time.
> 
> Yes, I know. I'm just biased like hell !



<3 Okay. >]
I'll color panels too. |D



Leraine said:


> For now I be only subscribing to this.



lololol. <33



TatsuBon said:


> New shop I see
> Subbed .



lol thanks? XD;



Whips♥ said:


> Who do you want to do your request: I dont mind
> Size: 150x150
> Border type: Dotted
> Stock:  (Naruto)
> ...



Sorry, but the stock is WAY too small to do a 150x150 avatar. Do you have another image in mind?


----------



## TatsuBon (Feb 17, 2009)

Can I give you a spin , love ?

You can take a while on this because I tend to keep the current avatar on for a while 

Ok let's roll :


Top or bottom pic , up to you
Size : 150x150
White border 

Rest is up to you ; hope the stock is awesome enough

Hit me <3


----------



## Novalis (Feb 17, 2009)

kimidoll said:


> <3 Okay. >]
> I'll color panels too. |D



Really? OMG! Do you colour panels which feature XX as well? 
And if so, when can I request that? Tomorrow? ;


----------



## kimidoll (Feb 17, 2009)

*TatsuBon;*





LOL WAIT I FORGOT THE WHITE BORDER. Sorry. XD
Tell me which one you like and I'll edit it. !

! Stella; Sure. ^^ Of course, it has to be HQ. 'cause I /hate/ cleaning up dirty manga.


----------



## Novalis (Feb 17, 2009)

kimidoll said:


> ! Stella; Sure. ^^ Of course, it has to be HQ. 'cause I /hate/ cleaning up dirty manga.



Well, the more recent chapters are pretty LQ.
So, I either will clean it myself first or I'll choose a HQ scan [Varia Arc] :-D 

Thank you, Sru! I HEART YOU SOO MUCH <3


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 17, 2009)

kimidoll said:


> Sorry, but the stock is WAY too small to do a 150x150 avatar. Do you have another image in mind?



Oh ok sorry 

How about this?


----------



## kimidoll (Feb 17, 2009)

Novalis said:


> Well, the more recent chapters are pretty LQ.
> So, I either will clean it myself first or I'll choose a HQ scan [Varia Arc] :-D
> 
> Thank you, Sru! I HEART YOU SOO MUCH <3



Nah you don't have to clean it. :']
RAWS are usually cleaner than scantalated chapters anyway~

No prob. !



Whips♥ said:


> Oh ok sorry
> 
> How about this?



Sure. :>




Let me know if you want the spacing between the dots changed. :]


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 17, 2009)

OMG THEIR SO SEXY .

Thank you


----------



## TatsuBon (Feb 17, 2009)

kimidoll said:


> *TatsuBon;*



It doesn't matter darling :]
I'll be taking ^^^^^^^^^^

They look fabulous thank you !
I'll Rep & Credit you for your work now :]
How about a link to your profile ?


----------



## TatsuBon (Feb 17, 2009)

I WANNA WEAR THEM NOW


----------



## kimidoll (Feb 17, 2009)

Whips♥ said:


> OMG THEIR SO SEXY .
> 
> Thank you



you're welcome. ^^



TatsuBon said:


> It doesn't matter darling :]
> I'll be taking ^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> They look fabulous thank you !
> ...





TatsuBon said:


> I WANNA WEAR THEM NOW



XD

Okay. Thank you. :'D

Sure.


----------



## Kamina (Feb 17, 2009)

Please make me a 150x150 avatar.


----------



## kimidoll (Feb 17, 2009)

Kamina said:


> Please make me a 150x150 avatar.



Please disable your sig;



Let me know if you want a change in border.



Crayons said:


> edit; working on it now. ^
> 
> *subscribing*
> Lol, so I'm gonna work in a shop again after 1.5 years haha. How do I put my work in the second post?



lol sorry han I took it. XD
You can still do it tho. 

Ask a mod. :']

ps; disable your sig.


----------



## ZigZag (Feb 17, 2009)

Requesting at new shop.


150x150
No border

Thanks


----------



## kimidoll (Feb 17, 2009)

Crayons said:


> Kimi I was working on that avatar! : wth
> *deletes work* :<
> 
> edit; posts work anyway : - (



Sorry. ;_;

I LIKE THOSE. 
You can do the next few requests. <3~

*

{RANDOM AVATAR DUMP}


----------



## kimidoll (Feb 17, 2009)




----------



## Novalis (Feb 18, 2009)

So, I would have actually chosen  or , but *a)* that would be too much work (Lol. "_Miss Sru, why didn't you do your homework? Errm, I dunno. However, I had to colour a picture due to somebody who is extremely annoying _;.;") and *b)* many people have already coloured these --

Well, why colouring a chapter cover/panel that has already been coloured several times? Haha x'D Anyways, would  panel be okay?


----------



## kimidoll (Feb 18, 2009)

! ZigZag;




@ Stella; It usually takes me about a day or two to color manga. I'll get right on it. And yeah, the first two are /way/ too dirty. When the volume comes out in RAW tankobon [sp] form, they're probably gonna be easier to clean/color. Lulz, you're not annoying.


----------



## Novalis (Feb 18, 2009)

kimidoll said:


> @ Stella; It usually takes me about a day or two to color manga. I'll get right on it. And yeah, the first two are /way/ too dirty. When the volume comes out in RAW tankobon [sp] form, they're probably gonna be easier to clean/color. Lulz, you're not annoying.



Yeah :'] Then, the quality will be much better. 

Thank youuuu ~


----------



## Leraine (Feb 18, 2009)

I hereby request 2 promised tutorals by kimi.  



Pretty please.


----------



## kimidoll (Feb 18, 2009)

lololol.

# Birdy; The Miku avatar -- I color manga with the lineart on top. Read Amaretti's tutorial or go through my LJ memories.

The other avatar--;;

Lol. I just do Hue/Saturation ; Selective color ; Luminosity && an Exclusion layer.
It's very simple. 

But if you want, give me a stock and I'll make it pretty && make a tutorial out of that.


----------



## ZigZag (Feb 18, 2009)

kimidoll said:


> ! ZigZag;



Thanks.


----------



## Kisa (Feb 18, 2009)

Who do you want to do your request★I don't really care
Size☆125x125
Border type★No Border
Stock☆~
Anything else★I don't want you to feature their faces. I want the body or the clothes.


----------



## Crayons (Feb 18, 2009)

Kisa:



I hope you like them :>


----------



## Kisa (Feb 18, 2009)

Wow thanks, I'll use all of them!


----------



## Novalis (Feb 19, 2009)

*#1*: Crayons
*#2*: 150 x 150 
*#3*: No Border  
*#4*: --
*#5*: OMG! I adore the clothes ;_;


----------



## colours (Feb 19, 2009)

oh dear me, i am going to have to sit on this


----------



## Crayons (Feb 19, 2009)

@Stella;





I hope you like them :|


----------



## Novalis (Feb 20, 2009)

Oh, I like them veryy much <5
Thank you ~


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 20, 2009)

Hello could I have a 150x150 Avatar with a dotted border ~
Could you Write Kanon on it and could I have Versions With and without the Writing if possible please? Im REALLY sorry if Im asking for so much 



Thanks <3


----------



## Milkshake (Feb 20, 2009)

Who do you want to do your request★ Kimdoll ;
Size☆ 150x150 ;
Border type★ Curved ;




Anything else★ Please and Thank you!


----------



## kimidoll (Feb 20, 2009)

! Whips; I'll get right on it. :>

@ peaceluvx; I'll do it, but please turn off your signature.

# Stella; Sorry I'm still working on XX. :[ I was losing track of time. ; ;


----------



## Milkshake (Feb 20, 2009)

oh I'm sorry! I don't know how though, lemme try.


----------



## Milkshake (Feb 20, 2009)

thanks!


----------



## kimidoll (Feb 20, 2009)

! Whips;




@ peaceluvx;

lol I just noticed that you're not a senior member. In case you don't know already, you can't use 150x150 avatars until you get senior membership [look in one of the staff subforums near the end for more information]. For now, you can only use 125.x125 avatars. So yeah, I just resized them for you, lulz.






I'm horrible with text and anime screencaps. :<


----------



## Milkshake (Feb 21, 2009)

Aww damn, lol. But I absolutely thank you from the bottom of my heart from making this, I love it.


----------



## Novalis (Feb 21, 2009)

kimidoll said:


> # Stella; Sorry I'm still working on XX. :[ I was losing track of time. ; ;



Oh, that's okay ='] Just take your time !


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 21, 2009)

Their Gorgeous kimidoll pek


----------



## Milkshake (Feb 22, 2009)

Who do you want to do your request★ Kimidoll ; either is okay
Size☆125x125 ;
Border type★Dotted ;
Stock☆

Anything else★ can you colour this, then make it into a avatar? Just hte Tenten part,  I love your work<3


----------



## kimidoll (Feb 22, 2009)

I do color manga, however I'm pretty busy nowadays and I don't have time to do anymore. Sorry.


----------



## Novalis (Feb 22, 2009)

kimidoll said:


> I do color manga, however I'm pretty busy nowadays and I don't have time to do anymore. Sorry.



If you don't wanna colour MY panel/don't have the time to colour it, then you can just stop. Ok? I will not be mad and all. I want to stop posting anyway + I'll just colour it MYSELF when I'm not busy with studying. I dunno, but if you didn't already start, I would actually adamant that you don't even begin colouring it. Tbh, I suppose that this will be my last post 'cause I'm actually quite sick of NF. So, if you started already and really want to finish it, then I'd be supaa happy and all. Well, maybe you could write me a PM by using your DGD Account when you are finished? That would be awesome. 

But as I already said, I won't be mad and all if you don't wanna do it anymore. Anyways, hope to see you sometime again! ++ DON'T FORGET ME! Haha. XD;


----------



## kimidoll (Feb 22, 2009)

XD STELLA I FINISHED COLORING YOUR'S!
I had vacation all last week which is why I was able to do your's. :']
School's starting now, so I can't color [which, btw, takes me days and days to do].

but lol kk

*edit;* lol you disabled PM'ing on there.


----------



## kimidoll (Feb 22, 2009)

! Stella; For whenever you see them.



lolisuck

Actually, Han, if you ever catch Stella can you tell her these are here? lolthxxx


----------



## Milkshake (Feb 22, 2009)

It's okay.  Thanks anyways


----------



## Novalis (Feb 22, 2009)

OMG! You've lured me out ! 
Well, I just wanted to tell ya that I realllllllllly adore the avas/colouring <3333 

And I definitely mean it! Really. ONE MORE TIME: I LOVE THEM SOO MUCH :'] 
Thank ya! + See ya!

<555555555555555555555555555


----------



## kimidoll (Aug 22, 2009)

Shop re-open?


----------



## Milkshake (Aug 22, 2009)

r-really?


----------



## kimidoll (Aug 22, 2009)

I guess so~ 

*edit;* Only me for now lol Crayons actually has a life and doesn't have time atm.


----------



## kimidoll (Aug 22, 2009)

Oh, 'kay. 8D;


----------



## Sine (Aug 22, 2009)

Who do you want to do your request★: kimidoll
Size☆: 150x150 ; 150x150
Border type★: No border
Anything else★ : if you could, would you do both stocks. if not, just the first 
Stock☆ : xx ; xx


----------



## Uffie (Aug 23, 2009)

Who do you want to do your request★: kimidoll
Size☆: 150x150 ; 150x150
Border type★: whatever you think looks good :3
Anything else★ : 
Stock☆ : Link removed


----------



## kimidoll (Aug 23, 2009)

Shiner said:


> Who do you want to do your request★: kimidoll
> Size☆: 150x150 ; 150x150
> Border type★: No border
> Anything else★ : if you could, would you do both stocks. if not, just the first
> Stock☆ : xx ; xx









Uffie said:


> Who do you want to do your request★: kimidoll
> Size☆: 150x150 ; 150x150
> Border type★: whatever you think looks good :3
> Anything else★ :
> Stock☆ : xx



 +

Sorry, I'm kinda lazy when it comes to borders haha.


----------



## Milkshake (Aug 23, 2009)

Who do you want to do your request★ Kimidoll ; 
Size☆ ; 150x150 ;
Border type★Dotted & Curved  if you can : ) 
Stock☆ xx // xxx
Anything else★ if you can, can you do both stocks? if not, it's alrite


----------



## Milkshake (Aug 29, 2009)

Is this shoppe open or ... ?


----------



## kimidoll (Aug 29, 2009)

LOL I'm really sorry, but CP must've fucked up on me [I subscribe to every thread I post in, so it tends to get cluttered/delete itself] and I didn't see your request.

Lo siento mucho, I'm working on it right now.

Oh btw, I can't do dotted + curved borders 'cause I'm fail. :<
I'll do dotted AND curved ones though.


----------



## Milkshake (Aug 29, 2009)

Alright, anything that floats your boat :3


----------



## kimidoll (Aug 29, 2009)

NF doesn't let me post more than 10 images, so if you want the second stock [which was kinda.. uninspiring sry2say] curved/dotted just tell me~


----------



## Milkshake (Aug 29, 2009)

me loves em'~  thankssss

and yes, plz i do want the others ... if you don't mind


----------



## Sine (Sep 1, 2009)

Who do you want to do your request★: either is more than okay
Size☆: 150x150
Border type★: no border 
Stock☆: Link removed
Anything else★


----------



## Crayons (Sep 1, 2009)

Shiner said:


> Who do you want to do your request★: either is more than okay
> Size☆: 150x150
> Border type★: no border
> Stock☆: Kinda like this.
> Anything else★


----------



## Mia (Sep 2, 2009)

for kimidoll
Size: 150x150
Border type: none
Stock: link


----------



## Sasori (Sep 5, 2009)

*Who do you want to do your request*★ NEITHER - YOU BOTH SUCK
*Size*☆ 999x999
*Border type*★150 pixel solid pink border
*Stock*☆ rawr
*Anything else*★ nudes pl0x


----------



## kimidoll (Sep 7, 2009)

^                    wtf.


----------



## Sasori (Sep 7, 2009)

Doo eet faggitz


----------



## Kool-Aid (Sep 20, 2009)

*Who do you want to do your request*★ doesn't matter
*Size*☆ 150x150
*Border type*★ whatever looks best
*Stock*☆ 
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Morphine (Sep 23, 2009)

so i herd u guyz make avas right? no border, with whatever effects you can add 150 x 150

Link removed


----------



## Uffie (Sep 26, 2009)

Chapter 184

just an avatar with no border would be greaaat.
senior size, thanks so much! :3


----------



## Sine (Sep 26, 2009)

Who do you want to do your request★ either 
Size☆ 150x150
Border type★ none
Stock☆ abstract


----------



## Crayons (Sep 27, 2009)

*FIRST:*
I would like to apologize for the long delay. Kimi is busy with school, and I'm .. well, my pc crashed (I lost everything), I couldn't use my laptop, and I was busy with work.

I'm so sorry >.<

----

*KOOL-AID:*
Not sure if you still want them, because it has been more than a week since you posted your request, but you're free to use these anytime you want! I couldn't make a lot of versions because of the stock's dimensions.


----------



## Crayons (Sep 27, 2009)

*MORPHINE:*
I know that this is waayyy too late but I hope you like them ~


----------



## Crayons (Sep 27, 2009)

*UFFIE:*
I love love LOVE your stock!


----------



## Crayons (Sep 27, 2009)

*SHINER:*
I hope I didn't make you wait too long :sweat


----------



## Sasori (Sep 27, 2009)

You missed me out HANAZ


----------



## Crayons (Sep 27, 2009)

Gtfo sas, you didn't even read the rules


----------



## Sasori (Sep 27, 2009)

wat, i read the rules 

i just chose not to follow them


----------



## Morphine (Sep 28, 2009)

Crayons said:


> *MORPHINE:*
> I know that this is waayyy too late but I hope you like them ~




it's very pretty babe <3


----------



## valerian (Sep 29, 2009)

Same border as my current avatar, avatar of his face, and size 150x150.


----------



## Crayons (Sep 30, 2009)

*CYBORG FRANKY:*


----------



## Milkshake (Sep 30, 2009)

Who do you want to do your request★ dun matter
Size☆ 150x150
Border type★ dotted
Stock☆


----------



## Crayons (Oct 3, 2009)

*SWEETS:*
Can you please remove your sig in that ^ post? :sweat


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 3, 2009)

awh, thank you <3 i love em'

i'm so srry, my sig was originally clear so i didn't have to hide it :3


----------



## Uffie (Oct 7, 2009)

Link removed
senior size please
no border or anything
I'm sure you'll make it look great :x


----------



## Crayons (Oct 7, 2009)

*UFFIE:*


----------



## Diarrhea (Oct 10, 2009)

*Size:* 150x150
*Border:* Try out different kinds, if possible. No text, please.
*Stock:* 

Go wild, please.


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 11, 2009)

Ava of this please;



Size: 150x150
Border: Any that look good
Make it awesome .

Thanks <3


----------



## Crayons (Oct 12, 2009)

*DIARRHEA:*
I had fun working with your stock. As a result, I made a lot of versions haha xD They're all yours! I randomly put no border, 1px black border, 2px white border and dotted border.




_continued next post_


----------



## Crayons (Oct 12, 2009)

_(continued from previous post)_


----------



## Crayons (Oct 12, 2009)

*KELSEY:*
I used dotted borders for your avatars. :>


----------



## valerian (Oct 12, 2009)

Avatar of his face please. Border similar to these. Size 150x150. Thanks. Oh and could you put a purplish tint in one of the avatars eyes, not too bright though.


*Spoiler*: __ 





Crayons said:


> *CYBORG FRANKY:*


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 12, 2009)

Crayons said:


> *KELSEY:*
> I used dotted borders for your avatars. :>



Beautiful, thank you pek


----------



## Jimin (Oct 12, 2009)

Who do you want to do your request whoever
Size 150x200
Border type I do want a border, but you choose
Stock this article

I have no rep power atm so I can't rep. Sorry. Hope you two will do it anyways?


----------



## Crayons (Oct 12, 2009)

*CYBORG FRANKY*
I really don't know what you mean by a "purplish tint". Do you want me to color his eyes or what? If you want me to change anything, just tell me, I'll make new versions 






*JUNJIE*
I only want credit. Rep is optional, so it's okay xD I'll work on yours next.


----------



## Crayons (Oct 13, 2009)

*JUNJIE*
Ah, sorry for calling you by your name here xD

​


----------



## Sine (Oct 13, 2009)

Who do you want to do your request: you
Size: 150x150
Border type: none
Stock: Link removed

:byakuya


----------



## Crayons (Oct 13, 2009)

*SHINER*


----------



## Sine (Oct 13, 2009)

extraordinary
thank you so


----------



## valerian (Oct 13, 2009)

Crayons said:


> *CYBORG FRANKY*
> I really don't know what you mean by a "purplish tint". Do you want me to color his eyes or what? If you want me to change anything, just tell me, I'll make new versions
> 
> 
> ...



A purple color similar to this, and could you give it a little glow too.  Thanks again.


----------



## Skylit (Oct 16, 2009)

Hello~ :>

Stock: The guy in the left bottom panel -the big guy who is eating the ground
Size: 150x150
Border: Do as you wish

<3


----------



## Crayons (Oct 17, 2009)

*SKYLIT*
Didn't put a border around it :sweat If you really want one, just tell me and I'll put a border around it.

​


----------



## Skylit (Oct 18, 2009)

Crayons said:


> *SKYLIT*
> Didn't put a border around it :sweat If you really want one, just tell me and I'll put a border around it.
> 
> ​



No no. It's great. thank you


----------



## valerian (Oct 19, 2009)

Avatar of his face, same request as my others in this thread. Thanks.


----------



## Crayons (Oct 19, 2009)

*CYBORG FRANKY*


----------



## valerian (Nov 16, 2009)

Avatar of both them. I want one avatar with the person on the left, another avatar with the person on the right, and one with the both them in it, try and get the stars in it too. Size 150x150, thin white border.

Thanks.


----------



## Crayons (Nov 16, 2009)

^ Do you still want me to manipulate the colours? It looks pretty fine the way it is, and I can crop it for you and put a border, but if you want slight colour changes I'll do it for you :>


----------



## valerian (Nov 16, 2009)

Hmm... do you think you'll be able to change the star's colours to a lightish blue?


----------



## Crayons (Nov 16, 2009)

Okay I'll try. *starts working on it*


----------



## Crayons (Nov 17, 2009)

*CYBORG FRANKY*
I made two versions for each avatar because I'm a colour manipulation freak (xD) and I thought the second one looked nice. I'm not sure if you would like to retain the original colours, though. If you do, just tell me and I'll make them for you (but a white border wouldn't look very nice imo because some of the empty spaces would be white)


----------



## valerian (Nov 17, 2009)

I love them, thanks!


----------



## Crayons (Nov 17, 2009)

You're welcome


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 18, 2009)

Could I have an ava out of this with Sayuri written on it please?



Thanks


----------



## Crayons (Nov 18, 2009)

Kelsey, the link is broken =\


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 18, 2009)

Requesting a profile pic avatar.


----------



## Crayons (Nov 18, 2009)

^ Should I make it 150 x 150, Camden? :>


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 18, 2009)

And a 170x170 version as well :>


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 19, 2009)

Is this okay Crayons?


----------



## Skylit (Nov 19, 2009)

Yo, Dudes and Dudettes.



Do your magic.


----------



## Crayons (Nov 19, 2009)

*KELSEY*

*Spoiler*: __ 





kimidoll said:


> ✖ *MQ/HQ stocks only.* I don't think I have to tell you guys what that is. Both me and Crayons will flat out refuse to do a stock if it's too LQ and hard to work with.






Your stock was really difficult to work on because the quality is low. I still tried, though. It's up to you if you want to use them or not.  I really can't do much to change the result but if you're not satisfied, I made grayscale versions (they look much better imo), or I can give you some random avatars that I have in stock. :]





Black and white version;
(If you want these ones instead, tell me and I'll post all the b&w's)


----------



## Crayons (Nov 19, 2009)

*CAMDEN*


----------



## Crayons (Nov 19, 2009)

*SKYLIT*


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 20, 2009)

Crayons said:


> *KELSEY*
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Oh God theyre so pretty <333
They're all fine seriously pek Thanks


----------



## Skylit (Nov 20, 2009)

Crayons said:


> *SKYLIT*



Awesome. Thank you.

But I have to spread around first.


----------



## Roy (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi. I'd like to request an avatar by crayons if its possible. :3



Size: 150 x 150

Just do your own thing. One thing is that I'd like you to kinda make his eyes more noticeable..not sure if you get what I mean ..like brighten it up if that makes more sense, but if it doesn't look good then don't do it. Also if you could avoid the words next to the stock, and try to get as much of his hair as you can. Thanks!


----------



## Crayons (Nov 21, 2009)

*ROY*
I hope I did it right >.< (I made several colours for you to choose from)


----------



## Roy (Nov 21, 2009)

Thanks so much.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 21, 2009)

Stock. I tried with my avy, no dice .

*Spoiler*: __ 








Size: 150x150
Border Time: Dotted 
Anything else: It would be pretty cool if I could have a black border with dots. Something like my current avy. Experiment, have fun. Pretty sure I'll be happy with the final result.


----------



## Crayons (Nov 22, 2009)

*RAIDEN*
I hope these are okay >.>


----------



## Sine (Nov 24, 2009)

150x150
no border


----------



## valerian (Nov 24, 2009)

Thin white border and no border please.


----------



## Crayons (Nov 25, 2009)

*SHINER*
I'm sorry for the delay ;~;


----------



## Crayons (Nov 25, 2009)

*JOTARO KUJO*
I couldn't make more variations because the stock is small >.>


----------



## Sunako (Nov 28, 2009)

150x150
no text , no border.


----------



## Crayons (Nov 28, 2009)

*DECEMBER*

​


----------



## Sunako (Nov 29, 2009)

thankyou<3

gotta spread first :3


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 29, 2009)

Could I have an Ava out of this please?


----------



## Crayons (Nov 29, 2009)

*KELSEY*
The stock is small so I couldn't do a lot about it. I made it in different colours, though :>

​


----------



## Kelsey (Nov 30, 2009)

Its okay, its very pretty thank you pek


----------



## Morphine (Dec 5, 2009)

ava pls 150 x 150 effects: if you want


----------



## Crayons (Dec 6, 2009)

*MORPHINE*
With and without border. :]


----------



## Morphine (Dec 6, 2009)

they're lovely Hannah repz


----------



## Hisagi (Dec 8, 2009)

*{**}*


----------



## Sake (Dec 8, 2009)

Hello :>

Avatar from  please, will rep and cred :]


----------



## Crayons (Dec 8, 2009)

*HISAGI*


kimidoll said:


> ✖ *MQ/HQ stocks only.* I don't think I have to tell you guys what that is. Both me and Crayons will flat out refuse to do a stock if it's too LQ and hard to work with.


The stock is a bit difficult to work with because of the quality, but I still tried.


----------



## Crayons (Dec 8, 2009)

*SAKE*
Nice stock. :]



​


----------



## Hisagi (Dec 9, 2009)

ah i linked the wrong picture fook

oh well, love it all the same. gon wear it tommorow +rep


----------



## Sake (Dec 9, 2009)

Thank you very much. I love how you make simple avatars but they always look nice. :3 Will rep when I can~


----------



## Mai (Dec 9, 2009)

150x150, thanks :3


----------



## Muse (Dec 9, 2009)

Mai said:


> 150x150, thanks :3



Here ya go, hope you like!  If you want me to add a border just say so :3


----------



## Crayons (Dec 9, 2009)

*Late, but still important:*
Takumi and woohooitsbrenda will be taking requests for this shop starting today. They make awesome avatars (proof in the first page) and I think they're even better than me.

​


----------



## Mai (Dec 10, 2009)

woohooitsbrenda said:


> Here ya go, hope you like!  If you want me to add a border just say so :3



Beautiful work, thanks


----------



## valerian (Dec 10, 2009)

150x150, no border and thin white border please.


----------



## Muse (Dec 10, 2009)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> 150x150, no border and thin white border please.



Mmmkay....here are the borderless ones (three different placement options, and two different color options):





And here are the same avas with white borders:

 /  /  /  /  /


----------



## AppleChan (Dec 13, 2009)

Avies request: Senior Size








*Spoiler*: __ 



*Link Removed*




Thanks in advance. I want a solid border for each. I don't really care who does it, but I kinda want the effects to be like this or lighter:


----------



## Muse (Dec 13, 2009)

AppleChan said:


> Avies request: Senior Size
> 
> Thanks in advance. I want a solid border for each. I don't really care who does it, but I kinda want the effects to be like this or lighter:



Welp since you wanted something similar to that ava, I took a crack at it.  Wasn't exactly the best stock though 

Here's what I did:


----------



## AppleChan (Dec 13, 2009)

Thank you.


----------



## Perseverance (Dec 13, 2009)

Please could I request an avatar -

- 

- 150x150

- Dotted line border.

- If possible could you please make the sides rounded like this;


Thanks.


----------



## Crayons (Dec 13, 2009)

*PERSEVERANCE*
Next time, please turn your sig off. :]


----------



## Perseverance (Dec 14, 2009)

Thanks alot Crayons, thats brilliant, really sorry about the signature thing.

So how long before I can request another avatar?


----------



## Diarrhea (Dec 14, 2009)

Is it possible to request avatars from multiple stocks?


----------



## Sake (Dec 14, 2009)

Avatar request for Crayons 

Do whatever you want with it :>


----------



## Muse (Dec 14, 2009)

Diarrhea said:


> Is it possible to request avatars from multiple stocks?



Yeah sure, no problem


----------



## Perseverance (Dec 14, 2009)

Could I ask for the last 3 avatars? It'll help make my set fully complete.

Jiraiya Avatar


Obito Avatar (Very hard to find a good stock, please make w/e you can with this)


Sandaime Avatar


--------------------------------------------
- 150x150

- Dotted line border.

- If possible could you please make the sides rounded like this;


Note: Do not worry about including the body, but pleae make sure you include the face clearly.

Thanks.


----------



## Muse (Dec 14, 2009)

Bannai said:


> I want an avatar made by the magnificent brenda.
> 
> You choose the stock.



Here's some random ones I got 

Hopefully you want one of 'em :roka


*Spoiler*: __ 



 *  * 

 *  * 

 *  *


----------



## PlayStation (Dec 14, 2009)

*Perseverance*


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## AppleChan (Dec 14, 2009)

I'm back since I love your work. 




For this image, I wanted an avy of the picture of them kissing at the bottom.


Can you fit both of their heads in one avy? Thanks.

Solid or dotted border and senior sized.


----------



## Damaris (Dec 14, 2009)

For: Takumi
Size: 125x125
Border: dotted plz
Effects: Up to you. You're the expert. I can't wait~


----------



## PlayStation (Dec 14, 2009)

Here you go, tsundere





I hope you like it :3


----------



## Damaris (Dec 15, 2009)

Takumi said:


> Here you go, tsundere
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thank you! Ahh that was so fast and so high quality! I repped and credited you already, but thanks so much! Just brilliant


----------



## Crayons (Dec 15, 2009)

Perseverance said:


> Thanks alot Crayons, thats brilliant, really sorry about the signature thing.
> 
> So how long before I can request another avatar?



Thanks  It's alright, but don't forget about it next time ~
Hmm. We don't have any rules about that yet, I'll ask Brenda and Takumi if we should create a rule about that. For the mean time (while there are no rules yet), you can request as often as you want, I guess.



Diarrhea said:


> Is it possible to request avatars from multiple stocks?



Yes 



Sake said:


> Avatar request for Crayons
> 
> Do whatever you want with it :>




I'll work on it right now! Sorry, I was at work


----------



## Crayons (Dec 15, 2009)

*SAKE*
Dotted border for you ^___^

​


----------



## Sake (Dec 15, 2009)

Thank you, they all look pretty


----------



## Perseverance (Dec 15, 2009)

Takumi said:


> *Perseverance*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Thanks! Better then I could've imagined.

Edit: I'll rep you when I've spread some around, atm it says I can't rep you.


----------



## Diarrhea (Dec 15, 2009)

A request for Crayons

I'm not sure whether it's too much work but I've got four stocks I'd like you to work with:






Do whatever you want with it, just make it look good, please.
Size should be 150x150.


----------



## Muse (Dec 15, 2009)

AppleChan said:


> I'm back since I love your work.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Done...here ya go :3


----------



## Crayons (Dec 15, 2009)

*Diarrhea*


----------



## AppleChan (Dec 15, 2009)

Thank you. ^^ Need to spread first.


----------



## Jimin (Dec 15, 2009)

I would like a 170x170 profile pic from this. I want a border, but thats about it. The rest is up to you.


----------



## PlayStation (Dec 16, 2009)

Lloyd, nice stock bro


----------



## Diarrhea (Dec 16, 2009)

Thank you Crayons, they look great.


----------



## Muse (Dec 18, 2009)

Bannai said:


> I would like a 150x150 with some effects...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Here I did both lol 

Hope you like 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Dec 19, 2009)

I'd like a 150 x 150 avy please.



Of Rikudou's face.

Effects would be nice thank you


----------



## Muse (Dec 19, 2009)

Champagne Supernova said:


> I'd like a 150 x 150 avy please.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Here you go:


*Spoiler*: _With borders (i think these look better x3)_ 











*Spoiler*: _Without Borders_ 











Hope you like


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Dec 20, 2009)

They are awesome thank you


----------



## Milkshake (Dec 20, 2009)

avatars pls 


*Spoiler*: __ 








150x150


----------



## Mish (Dec 20, 2009)

Avy please


----------



## Muse (Dec 20, 2009)

sweets said:


> avatars pls
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...







 Here's the ones for the first stock, working on the others now


----------



## Milkshake (Dec 20, 2009)

love it ~


----------



## Muse (Dec 20, 2009)

Mish said:


> Avy please



On it 



sweets said:


> love it ~



Great, here are the rest x3


----------



## Muse (Dec 20, 2009)

Mish~


----------



## Mish (Dec 20, 2009)

Awesome thanks~


----------



## cheshire cat (Dec 20, 2009)

requesting for crayons. DD;

stock:

I'd like it to be simple. Or just surprise me I guess. DD


----------



## Perseverance (Dec 21, 2009)

Avatar please, 170x170.

- Here's 

IF possible, please try to get that left arm within the frame. 

Please make the border dotted (rounded edges) as , thanks.


----------



## Crayons (Dec 22, 2009)

*CONFETTI*
Sorry for the delay D: I didn't have internet for three days ;__;




(The only thing I did to the stock is to crop it and enhance the colours, since you wanted something simple. I hope you like them!)


----------



## Skylit (Dec 22, 2009)

Avatar please. 



Do your magic.


----------



## AppleChan (Dec 22, 2009)

Since I owe Brenda a couple more reps, I'd like Takumi or Crayons to do my request. And crayons, if you do my request, can you do it similar to Sake's request on the page before?



Can you include the whole picture? Her breast and stuff... (first pic)



Include the boobies for this second pic. 



Include half of the watermelon or something. 

Dotted border, and senior size. Tell me if you want me to be more specific.


----------



## Crayons (Dec 22, 2009)

*SKYLIT*

​


----------



## Crayons (Dec 22, 2009)

*AppleChan*


​


----------



## Crayons (Dec 22, 2009)

Oh.. We have a new rule in here (I edited the first page a few hours ago).

---

*NEW RULES:*
✖ You can post another request 24 hours after the last one was completed.
✖ Only three stocks per request, please.​


----------



## AppleChan (Dec 22, 2009)

Does that mean I have to wait till tomorrow to request?


----------



## Crayons (Dec 22, 2009)

Yup              .


----------



## AppleChan (Dec 22, 2009)

I'm sorry. Never mind my request.


----------



## Milkshake (Dec 22, 2009)

Request for Crayons <3


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## cheshire cat (Dec 22, 2009)

Crayons said:


> *CONFETTI*
> Sorry for the delay D: I didn't have internet for three days ;__;
> 
> (The only thing I did to the stock is to crop it and enhance the colours, since you wanted something simple. I hope you like them!)



lols, its okay. DD Thanks for the ava, looks wonderfully wonderful.


----------



## Crayons (Dec 23, 2009)

*SWEETS*




(the quality of the second stock isn't really good, sorry)​


----------



## Milkshake (Dec 23, 2009)

it's okay pek I still love them all, thank you <3


----------



## Skylit (Dec 23, 2009)

Crayons said:


> *SKYLIT*
> 
> ​



awesome. <3

rep'd and will cred.


----------



## PlayStation (Dec 23, 2009)

Perseverance said:


> Avatar please, 170x170.
> 
> - Here's
> 
> ...



Sorry but I can't view the dotted border example, the link won't work :/

so i made the border same as your previous request.


----------



## valerian (Dec 23, 2009)

For Crayons,

Avatar, no border please. <3


----------



## Mai (Dec 23, 2009)

For Crayons :3



150x150, thanks <3


----------



## Crayons (Dec 24, 2009)

*JOTARO KUJO*


​


----------



## Crayons (Dec 24, 2009)

*MAI*


​


----------



## AppleChan (Dec 24, 2009)

Request.







Senior Sized, and solid white border.


----------



## Muse (Dec 24, 2009)

AppleChan said:


> Request.
> 
> Senior Sized, and solid white border.



Here ya go~


----------



## Dalis (Dec 24, 2009)

REQUEST
avy please. 150x200
curved borders and also solid orange borders.
different shades please, but also include the original color.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## PlayStation (Dec 24, 2009)

ask me if you need any changes.


----------



## AppleChan (Dec 24, 2009)

thank you brenda, I only owe you one more rep for a kitty cat avy I took in the giveaways,


----------



## krome (Dec 24, 2009)

please.


----------



## Dalis (Dec 24, 2009)

PlayStation said:


> ask me if you need any changes.



no this is fine. Thank you!!!





could you make me a square version of the chibi Naruto one? Size: as big as yours. It didn't fit as i expected it too.


----------



## PlayStation (Dec 24, 2009)

^will do





okita said:


> please.


----------



## Dalis (Dec 24, 2009)

PlayStation said:


> ^will do



thanks again


----------



## krome (Dec 24, 2009)

Thank you~!


----------



## AppleChan (Dec 26, 2009)

Request for anyone. 





For this image (above), the left side with the two guys, if I could get both in one avy.


Also for this picture, I'd like both guys heads in one avy.

Border: Dotted
Size: Senior

Thank you.


----------



## PlayStation (Dec 26, 2009)

Oh god my eyes


----------



## AppleChan (Dec 26, 2009)

I'm sorry.  Thanks, I love it. Need to spread first. 

Just to say, I will be wearing all of these once I become a senior on December 31st. So please do not get mad at me for not wearing them.


----------



## santanico (Dec 26, 2009)

hello~
I'd like a 150x150 avatar using this stock below.
I don't really know what I want to be done with it, 
so you can do as you please with it. =)



thanks in advance!!


----------



## PlayStation (Dec 27, 2009)




----------



## santanico (Dec 27, 2009)

I love it. Thank you!

I'll wait until I can rep you to use it.


----------



## Izumi (Dec 29, 2009)

hey all. love the stuff this place makes. for anyone.  <3


around both their faces. dotted border. make it lovely. no text. :3


----------



## callinginsane (Dec 30, 2009)

Avatar please? 


I hope it's not low quality T_T

can you focus on the two guys. no text. dotted border or not is your choice ^^


----------



## Crayons (Dec 30, 2009)

^ Can you turn your sig off? :] Btw, what size do you want for your avatar? I see that you're not a senior member yet. Should we make it 125x125 px?

*IZUMI*


​


----------



## Izumi (Dec 30, 2009)

Thanks. You certainly surprised me.


----------



## callinginsane (Dec 30, 2009)

@crayons done ^^ yes please


----------



## AppleChan (Dec 30, 2009)

Senior Sized.
Solid border.

Thanks.


----------



## Muse (Dec 30, 2009)

AppleChan said:


> Senior Sized.
> Solid border.
> 
> Thanks.



Workin' on it now ^^

EDIT-

Finished here ya go~


----------



## AppleChan (Dec 30, 2009)

Thank you, I love them.


----------



## AppleChan (Dec 31, 2009)

Only Karin's face here.






I guess I'd like Crayons to take my request this time.

Senior Sized, and dotted border.


----------



## Crayons (Dec 31, 2009)

*callinginsane*
​


----------



## callinginsane (Jan 1, 2010)

thanks alot~ will credit and rep


----------



## valerian (Jan 1, 2010)

For Crayons,



no borders please.


----------



## Sake (Jan 1, 2010)

for crayons <3


avatar, no border~


----------



## AppleChan (Jan 1, 2010)

I added what size I want it, and what border.


----------



## Crayons (Jan 1, 2010)

*AppleChan*


​


----------



## AppleChan (Jan 1, 2010)

Thanks. ^^ I love it. Will rep.


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 1, 2010)

Could I have these please?
150x150
For Crayons
Border: Dotted or None


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Crayons (Jan 1, 2010)

*Jotaro Kujo*


​


----------



## valerian (Jan 1, 2010)

Thanks.


----------



## Crayons (Jan 1, 2010)

*Sake*
The stock's quality is low. This is the best that I can do >__>

​


----------



## Vampire Princess (Jan 1, 2010)

Can you put these pics into avy format for me please?

I'll rep and credit of course!


----------



## Muse (Jan 2, 2010)

DarkAngelSakura said:


> Can you put these pics into avy format for me please?
> 
> I'll rep and credit of course!



Here's the first:



I wasn't sure if you wanted the pic edited, but here's some color variations:



working on the others now ^-^


----------



## Vampire Princess (Jan 2, 2010)

^ OMG, I love it! Thank you!


----------



## Muse (Jan 2, 2010)

Ok here are the other ones (these stock were rather difficult to work with because of the low quality of the pic, but i did my best):


----------



## Anarch (Jan 2, 2010)

Avatar request :



Starrk's face,none of the text.
add a thin white border and round the bottom left edge and the top right one,leave the other two unrounded please.
junior size.
any effects,colour changes you think would suit it.

thanks


----------



## Sake (Jan 2, 2010)

Crayons said:


> *Sake*
> The stock's quality is low. This is the best that I can do >__>
> 
> ​



thank you, they look great <3 [and sorry for LQ stock><]


----------



## Crayons (Jan 2, 2010)

*PlayStation* _(old username: Takumi)_ won't be working in this shop anymore. He will be replaced by *Mai*. She makes good avatars. I'm still waiting for her to edit her post in the first page, but for the meantime, if you want to see examples of her works, check out the giveaway thread. ;]


----------



## Crayons (Jan 3, 2010)

*Kelsey♥*


​


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 3, 2010)

Thank you Crayons they are lovely


----------



## ~Namine (Jan 3, 2010)

Can I get A Avy of this?  
with a dotted boarder?


----------



## Muse (Jan 3, 2010)

~Namine said:


> Can I get A Avy of this?
> with a dotted boarder?



All done :3





Hope you like ^-^


----------



## Shiranui (Jan 3, 2010)

*Stock: *[]
*Effects/Style:* Similar to my current one (black and white) with subtle fade.

Thank you.


----------



## Muse (Jan 3, 2010)

Shiranui said:


> *Stock: *[]
> *Effects/Style:* Similar to my current one (black and white) with subtle fade.
> 
> Thank you.





Hope you like :3


----------



## Suzuku (Jan 3, 2010)

I has a request:


Size: 150x150
Style: Dotted border. Can you make the image a little cutesy, like, kind of sparkly and a little lighter for instance? I don't think that made sense lol. Anyway, I trust your guidance. Get a little creative with it if you want, as long as it still turns out gorgeous. Also, can you make one version with a close up of only his upper body (from about where his shoulders are) and one with his whole body, or most of it, so I can see which looks more badass? Thanks.


----------



## Shiranui (Jan 3, 2010)

Muse said:


> Hope you like :3



Ah, wonderful. Thank you.


----------



## ~Namine (Jan 3, 2010)

Muse said:


> All done :3
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WounderFul Thanks So much


----------



## Ema Skye (Jan 3, 2010)

A 150x150 avatar with any border and effects please :]



Thanks.


----------



## Mai (Jan 3, 2010)

Ema Skye said:


> A 150x150 avatar with any border and effects please :]
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.





Quality's pretty low but I tried :>


----------



## Muse (Jan 3, 2010)

Suzuku said:


> I has a request:
> Size: 150x150
> Style: Dotted border. Can you make the image a little cutesy, like, kind of sparkly and a little lighter for instance? I don't think that made sense lol. Anyway, I trust your guidance. Get a little creative with it if you want, as long as it still turns out gorgeous. Also, can you make one version with a close up of only his upper body (from about where his shoulders are) and one with his whole body, or most of it, so I can see which looks more badass? Thanks.



Welp, seeing as this is a rather simple avy editing shop i don't really have the abilities to do literal 'sparkles'.  However, I tried my best to lighten up the colors and make the picture glow.  I hope you like it :3

There are 3 different positioning variations, and 4 different color variations:


*Spoiler*: _Position 1_ 









*Spoiler*: _Position 2_ 









*Spoiler*: _Position 3_


----------



## Niji Ai (Jan 3, 2010)

Hai~

Stock: 
Border: Rounded or dotted, your choice. :33
I would like it if you can take the japanese text out. 
Size: 125x125
Thanks!


----------



## Mai (Jan 4, 2010)

Niji Ai said:


> Hai~
> 
> Stock:
> Border: Rounded or dotted, your choice. :33
> ...


I'll do this :3

and please turn off your sig


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jan 4, 2010)

150x150 

As for the border i'll leave that up to you.

Thank you


----------



## Muse (Jan 4, 2010)

Champagne Supernova said:


> 150x150
> 
> As for the border i'll leave that up to you.
> 
> Thank you



^-^ I'm on it.

EDIT- done :3




Same ones but with dotted borders should you prefer them:

|  |  |  |  |​


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jan 4, 2010)

Muse said:


> ^-^ I'm on it.
> 
> EDIT- done :3
> 
> ...



Thank you


----------



## Mai (Jan 4, 2010)

*Niji Ai:*


----------



## Mish (Jan 4, 2010)

Avy please


----------



## Niji Ai (Jan 4, 2010)

Mai said:


> *Niji Ai:*



Thank you!!  That looks really lovley. :3


----------



## Muse (Jan 4, 2010)

Mish said:


> Avy please




*Spoiler*: __ 









hope you like :3


----------



## Mish (Jan 4, 2010)

Thats lovely thanks


----------



## Pepper (Jan 4, 2010)

For Muse,

*Size:* 150x150
*No border, sharp edges
*

*Spoiler*: __ 









Whatever effects you want (just not some drastic colour changes, but you never do that) , focused on the face and shoulders and a part of wings.

Will give loff and credit


----------



## Muse (Jan 4, 2010)

*Pepper~*


*Spoiler*: __ 






 


*Spoiler*: __ 








Hope you like x3


----------



## Crayons (Jan 4, 2010)

*Starrk*
This is the first time I did this kind of avatar (two rounded corners only). I hope you like it >.< If you want changes, tell me and I'll do it for you :] 
​


----------



## AppleChan (Jan 4, 2010)

Mai or Crayons. Make it sexy.







I know the last picture is a bit explicit, but I hope you don't mind. Only the face not the whole picture for the last one.


----------



## Mai (Jan 4, 2010)

AppleChan said:


> Mai or Crayons. Make it sexy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Will do :>


----------



## Niji Ai (Jan 4, 2010)

Back because I love your work!
For: Mai
Stock 1: 
Stock 2: 
Stock 3: 

Size:125 X 125
Border: Rounded or dotted
Effect: Anything will do. For the last one though, can you make the eye and the lips pop out a lil more? Like make them a lil brighter and more noticeable? If you cant, thats fine. Ill love it anyway. :3 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Anarch (Jan 5, 2010)

Crayons said:


> *Starrk*
> This is the first time I did this kind of avatar (two rounded corners only). I hope you like it >.< If you want changes, tell me and I'll do it for you :] ​



they're great .
the wait was worth it .

edit : i need to spread a bit before i rep you though.


----------



## Pepper (Jan 5, 2010)

Muse said:


> *Pepper~*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



All so gorgeous I can barely choose. 

Loff given


----------



## Ema Skye (Jan 5, 2010)

Mai said:


> Quality's pretty low but I tried :>



Thanks *rep*


----------



## Fay (Jan 5, 2010)

Requesting avatar:

Stock: 
Size: 150x150
For: whoever gets it first
Border: preferably 2 rounded corners, if you can't: curved or dotted


----------



## Crayons (Jan 5, 2010)

*Fay*



The stock's quality is somehow low, and it's small. This is the best that I can do, I hope you'll like it >.<​


----------



## Milkshake (Jan 5, 2010)

ava requests :< (if Crayons does it, I know I owe you my ass my rep ;____
Stock:



150x150


----------



## Muse (Jan 5, 2010)

^Not sure if it's just me, but your stock isn't showing up Dx


----------



## Crayons (Jan 5, 2010)

Yeah the pictures aren't showing up =\ I think pixiv doesn't allow hotlinking. Re-upload it somewhere else, sweets ~


----------



## ~Namine (Jan 5, 2010)

two Avys Please


----------



## Muse (Jan 5, 2010)

*~Namine:*





Hope you like x3


----------



## Milkshake (Jan 5, 2010)

Okays ~ i’ll haveta do it tmrw tho


----------



## santanico (Jan 6, 2010)

hello~

Avies, senior size, do whatever you'd like with them plz.


----------



## Muse (Jan 6, 2010)

*Starr:*





Same avas but with no borders:

 |  |  |  |  |  |  |  | 

hope you like~


----------



## santanico (Jan 6, 2010)

Ah-mazing!!! you've done a wonderful job +


----------



## Fay (Jan 6, 2010)

Crayons said:


> *Fay*
> 
> 
> 
> The stock's quality is somehow low, and it's small. This is the best that I can do, I hope you'll like it >.<​



Thank you!!


----------



## cheshire cat (Jan 6, 2010)

request for crayons, 150 x 150

stock: 

I liked what you did last time. So I guess again: just simple bro.


----------



## ~Namine (Jan 6, 2010)

WounderFul  thank you so much  thank you Muse


----------



## Milkshake (Jan 6, 2010)

my pics


----------



## Crayons (Jan 6, 2010)

*sweets*


​


----------



## Milkshake (Jan 6, 2010)

amg  fffffffin love it <333
but fffff too much rep in 24hrs ;(


----------



## AppleChan (Jan 6, 2010)

I don't know if Crayons mind taking my request?


----------



## Crayons (Jan 6, 2010)

I wouldn't mind. You mean the one the Mai took, right?


----------



## AppleChan (Jan 6, 2010)

Yes, that one. I really love how you did sweets request and kinda wanted the same.


----------



## Crayons (Jan 6, 2010)

Alright, but if Mai posts your avatars before I do, you have to rep her, too.


----------



## AppleChan (Jan 6, 2010)

Of course. I'd rep her and use them and yours, because it would be rude not to.


----------



## Mai (Jan 6, 2010)

AppleChan:



Sorry for the slight delay guys, My pc broke yesterday 

Niji's request is almost done :>


----------



## Crayons (Jan 6, 2010)

AppleChan: Mai's done with your avatars, and they all look awesome  Do you still want me to make avatars for you? I don't think there's a need for me to do that, since Mai's avatars look good imo.


----------



## AppleChan (Jan 6, 2010)

No, it's fine crayons. Thanks Mai!


----------



## Mai (Jan 6, 2010)

^:>

Niji Ai:


----------



## Crayons (Jan 6, 2010)

*Confetti*


----------



## cheshire cat (Jan 6, 2010)

Crayons said:


> *Confetti*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



wow I can't even choose between them, they all look awesome ;DDDD Thanks so much crayons


----------



## Sake (Jan 7, 2010)

for crayons~


no border. :3


----------



## Crayons (Jan 7, 2010)

*Sake*



brighter version:​


----------



## Sake (Jan 7, 2010)

thank you, they're all amazing <33

will rep after i spread :3


----------



## Niji Ai (Jan 7, 2010)

Mai said:


> ^:>
> 
> Niji Ai:



Those are really amazing thank you!!  
+Reps <3


----------



## Sine (Jan 8, 2010)

crayola


no border
150x150


----------



## Zaru (Jan 8, 2010)

@Crayons



150x200, different borders if possible
And if you're really good fill the black with something

Much appreciated


----------



## Crayons (Jan 8, 2010)

*shiner*


​


----------



## Crayons (Jan 8, 2010)

*Zaru*





don't like it? at least rep me ​


----------



## AppleChan (Jan 10, 2010)

Avies!  For crayons.


----------



## Satsuki (Jan 10, 2010)

EY MUSE


You know the size


----------



## Muse (Jan 10, 2010)

Skotty said:


> EY MUSE
> 
> 
> You know the size




*Spoiler*: _derp_ 








Hope you like darlin :3


----------



## Satsuki (Jan 10, 2010)

/masturbates/
thank you


----------



## valerian (Jan 10, 2010)

For Crayons,

no border and 1 pixel white border please.


----------



## santanico (Jan 11, 2010)

for any of you lovely people



senior size, can I have one with only two corners, and one with dotted border??
plz, thank you


----------



## Crayons (Jan 12, 2010)

*AppleChan*


​


----------



## Crayons (Jan 12, 2010)

*Jotaro Kujo*




1px border:      ​


----------



## AppleChan (Jan 12, 2010)

Thanks Crayons! pek


----------



## Muse (Jan 12, 2010)

Starr said:


> for any of you lovely people
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wooohoo I just downloaded a program that can do transparencies so I can now do round corners! 

lol, working on your request now


----------



## Muse (Jan 12, 2010)

*Starr:*





*The ones with dotted border instead of rounded corners:*

 |  |  |  |  |


----------



## santanico (Jan 12, 2010)

wonderful pumpkin pek


----------



## Mish (Jan 12, 2010)

Any border please


----------



## Muse (Jan 12, 2010)

*Mish:*




hope you like :33


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2010)

Muse said:


> *Mish:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lovely thank you


----------



## Satsuki (Jan 13, 2010)

the usual please


----------



## Muse (Jan 13, 2010)

*Skotty:*



:33 <3


----------



## Mojim (Jan 14, 2010)

Turn it into one beauty avy. Please and thank you 

Senior size please.


----------



## Mai (Jan 14, 2010)

Mojim:

EDIT~


----------



## Mojim (Jan 14, 2010)

^ Thanks Mai


----------



## Beυrre (Jan 14, 2010)

My first time requesting from here~

Can I get a 150x150 avatar using this stock please? A thin solid border would be nice.

*Spoiler*: __ 




Perhaps using either the first, second to last, or last image, if it's not too much of a bother.
It's up to you, whichever you believe looks best. I trust you guys 




Thank you.


----------



## Muse (Jan 14, 2010)

Beυrre said:


> My first time requesting from here~
> 
> Can I get a 150x150 avatar using this stock please? A thin solid border would be nice.
> 
> ...



Working on it now~

EDIT - Done





hope you like :3


----------



## ~Namine (Jan 14, 2010)

Avy Request :3


----------



## Crayons (Jan 14, 2010)

*~Namine*
I made 125x125 avatars for you, since you can't use senior size yet.


​


----------



## ~Namine (Jan 14, 2010)

Thanks much :33


----------



## Porcelain (Jan 15, 2010)

Just requesting a couple ava's. :33



150x150 and 125x125 please. No border.

Of their faces please.


----------



## Muse (Jan 15, 2010)

*Fujioka:*





Hope you like


----------



## Porcelain (Jan 15, 2010)

Oh, I love. 

Shit, gotta spread first, Muse. :'(


----------



## krome (Jan 15, 2010)

please.


----------



## Muse (Jan 15, 2010)

*krome:*




Hope you like~


----------



## krome (Jan 15, 2010)

Thank you  Will rep when I can.


----------



## Mojim (Jan 15, 2010)

Hi. I want to use  at another site (last.fm) for my avy. 

Size: 126 wide x 252 height

Appreciate to whoever is willing to do it. Cred and rep will be given. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Mai (Jan 15, 2010)

Mojim said:


> Hi. I want to use  for another site (last.fm) for my avy.
> 
> Size: 126 wide x 252 height
> 
> Appreciate to whoever is willing to do it. Cred and rep will be given. Thank you in advance.


ok                                        . :>


----------



## valerian (Jan 15, 2010)

No border, and 1 pixel white border for both please. 



(Could you make it that he looks towards the right please, and add some color in the background if you want.)


----------



## Muse (Jan 15, 2010)

^workin' on it nao :33


----------



## Mai (Jan 15, 2010)

Mojim:


----------



## Mojim (Jan 15, 2010)

^ Awesome! Thanks alot Mai <3

EDIT: I need to spread raep


----------



## Muse (Jan 15, 2010)

*Jotaro Kujo:* (part I lol)




Same with one pixel white borders:

 |  |  |  |  |


----------



## Muse (Jan 15, 2010)

*Jotaro Kujo:* (part II)




Same with one pixel white borders:

 |  |  |  |  |


----------



## valerian (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks. :33


----------



## Sunako (Jan 16, 2010)

:3


----------



## Eternity (Jan 16, 2010)

I usually suck at finding stocks, so if you can try to find one, that would be great

If you can, here is my request:

3 avys:

1. A really good quality stock avy of Vanilla from FFXIII

2. A female ninja (choose well)

3. A dragon

Remember to find good quality stocks for these avys

PS: Will +rep, credit when using, AND link to this shop from my shop if you do this and im happy with the result


----------



## Muse (Jan 16, 2010)

December said:


> :3



On it :3



Tengoku said:


> I usually suck at finding stocks, so if you can try to find one, that would be great
> 
> If you can, here is my request:
> 
> ...



I'll try my best :33


----------



## Eternity (Jan 16, 2010)

Muse said:


> On it :3
> 
> 
> 
> I'll try my best :33



Really? Awesome! Thanks!


----------



## Muse (Jan 16, 2010)

*December:*




hope u liek x3


----------



## Muse (Jan 16, 2010)

*Tengoku:*

Vanille:




Ninja girl: 



Dragon:



Well...I hope you like them


----------



## Eternity (Jan 16, 2010)

AWESOME! JUst one thing, can you add a dotted border on them?

+repping now


----------



## Muse (Jan 16, 2010)

Tengoku said:


> AWESOME! JUst one thing, can you add a dotted border on them?
> 
> +repping now



sure np


----------



## Eternity (Jan 16, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## Muse (Jan 16, 2010)

*Tengoku:*





next time you should prolly say what border you want beforehand x3


----------



## Eternity (Jan 16, 2010)

Yea Thanks!


----------



## Satsuki (Jan 16, 2010)

You know what size


----------



## Muse (Jan 16, 2010)

*Skottykins*




 hope you liek


----------



## Vampire Princess (Jan 17, 2010)

Can you resize this to 50 x 50?



Thanks so much!


----------



## krome (Jan 17, 2010)

Another  please.


----------



## Muse (Jan 17, 2010)

DarkAngelSakura said:


> Can you resize this to 50 x 50?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much!







krome said:


> Another  please.



Working on it now 

EDIT - Done




hope u like :3


----------



## krome (Jan 17, 2010)

Thank you  Will rep after spread.


----------



## Morphine (Jan 17, 2010)

do your magicz


----------



## Muse (Jan 17, 2010)

*Morphine:*




As I'm sure you know the stock quality was extremely low, but I tried my best, and I hope you like it :3


----------



## AppleChan (Jan 17, 2010)

150 x 150. Make them not too dark.
Solid white border.

Thanks.


----------



## Muse (Jan 17, 2010)

^Working on it now :3

EDIT- 

*AppleChan:*


----------



## Sen (Jan 17, 2010)

Can I request a profile pic?  

I like your nice and simple style, they end up looking so nice. :]


170x170

Can't really cred but will rep of course


----------



## Muse (Jan 17, 2010)

*Sen:*




such cute stock, hope you like x3


----------



## Sen (Jan 17, 2010)

I love them   So cute, thanks


----------



## ~Namine (Jan 17, 2010)

Avy Plz


----------



## Muse (Jan 17, 2010)

^Working on it, so cute lol 

EDIT-

*~Namine:*




hope u like x3


----------



## AppleChan (Jan 17, 2010)

Thanks Muse! Repped!


----------



## AppleChan (Jan 18, 2010)

Sorry for the double post, but no has said anything after mine from yesterday, but here's my request:







Senior Sized. Rounded or Solid.


----------



## Mai (Jan 18, 2010)

AppleChan said:


> Sorry for the double post, but no has said anything after mine from yesterday, but here's my request:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sauce stock, will work on it


----------



## Mai (Jan 19, 2010)

AppleChan:


Rounded border





​


----------



## AppleChan (Jan 19, 2010)

Thank you, Mai!


----------



## m o l o k o (Jan 19, 2010)

stock:

no border please 

do whatever you want with it:33


----------



## Crayons (Jan 19, 2010)

*MIA*



​


----------



## m o l o k o (Jan 20, 2010)

they're amazing, thank you so much!


----------



## AppleChan (Jan 20, 2010)

Crayons!  I think this is the time when I need an avy from you.







Senior
None or Dotted.
Thanks!


----------



## valerian (Jan 21, 2010)

For Crayons,


Avy of all them but Naruto please, no border.

Btw does anyone here know how to make gifs? Just wanted someone to me make an avatar or all of them in the above in it.


----------



## Crayons (Jan 21, 2010)

^Hey :] We don't make gifs but I recommend  because she can make good avatars. We've worked together in three different shops since 2007 and I've seen her work a lot. I even had some gifs made by her. If you decide to request from her, tell her I sent you to her shop. xD

*AppleChan*


​


----------



## Crayons (Jan 21, 2010)

*Jotaro Kujo*




​


----------



## AppleChan (Jan 21, 2010)

Ah, thank you Crayons.  You are very good with realistic avatars.


----------



## Crayons (Jan 21, 2010)

^ I'm not colours


----------



## Satsuki (Jan 21, 2010)

MUSE


ava for here and BA please<3


Also Hi "colours"


----------



## Muse (Jan 21, 2010)

*SkootyBooty:*


----------



## AppleChan (Jan 21, 2010)

Holy Shit...I meant crayons.  My bad. It cause crayons color (colour in french I think) Sorry.


----------



## kyochi (Jan 21, 2010)

Harro. 

So, uh..hey. I was wondering if you could do something about this girl, Crayons: 


*Spoiler*: __ 



[IMG='Durr']http://i615.photobucket.com/albums/tt232/CosmosAndGuns/Actual%20me/7b8d8447.jpg[/IMG]


 Only stock I could find of her.  


Idk what I want exactly, just..anything. Since I love your work, I'll like it no matter what you do.


----------



## Crayons (Jan 22, 2010)

*Kyochi*

​


----------



## Yoona (Jan 22, 2010)

May I get an avy out of this stock please?

Whoever gets to it first.



150 x 150

Focused on the Caucasian one and could you take off the word Barbie please.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Muse (Jan 22, 2010)

^ On it      :33

EDIT- Done

*Tia Harribel:*


----------



## Muse (Jan 22, 2010)

*Tia Harribel: (cont.)*




hope you like :3


----------



## Yoona (Jan 22, 2010)

Yes I do 
but I need to spread 1st then I'll rep so I won't use it until then.


----------



## Mojim (Jan 23, 2010)

Avies please, Crayons or Muse 

Stocks ----> , , 

Size: 150x150
Borders: Up to you ^^
Else: Make it vibrant

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Muse (Jan 23, 2010)

^On it, my program's working now :3

EDIT- Done

*Mojim:*





*Same avas without borders if you prefer:*

 |  |  |  |  |  |  |  |​


----------



## Milkshake (Jan 23, 2010)

Avatars (doesn't matter who, I guess Crayons because I particularly love her style <3 ~ Like everyone else's of course.)

I can't make this stock as good as you guys, ;_____;
Border: curved&dotted.


----------



## Crayons (Jan 23, 2010)

^ I can't see the second picture :< Also, to be honest, I'm not very good at using BOTH curved and dotted in one avatar. Is it okay if i make it curved OR dotted?


----------



## Milkshake (Jan 23, 2010)

mkay && nah, i meant it would be either


----------



## Crayons (Jan 23, 2010)

*sweets*


 





​


----------



## Milkshake (Jan 23, 2010)

amg .
i lub luv love it <3
thanx, i didn't think you'd make alt borders for all of em
but i'm glad you did


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jan 23, 2010)

At: Whoever gets to it first.
Stock: 
Details: 150x150 focus on her face, dotted border.
Thanks!


----------



## Mai (Jan 24, 2010)

Sena Kobayakawa said:


> At: Whoever gets to it first.
> Stock:
> Details: 150x150 focus on her face, dotted border.
> Thanks!



hm hm ok :>


----------



## Mai (Jan 24, 2010)

Sena:


​


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 24, 2010)

Can I have a couple of avas please :33
For who ever to get them first.
150x150
Either Dotted or Rounded



Thanks <3


----------



## Mai (Jan 24, 2010)

Kelsey♥ said:


> Can I have a couple of avas please :33
> For who ever to get them first.
> 150x150
> Either Dotted or Rounded
> ...



I clicked. I came.

Will work on it~


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 24, 2010)

Thanks Mai .


----------



## Mai (Jan 24, 2010)

Kelsey:



Rounded:




Rounded:​


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 24, 2010)

Thank you Mai  I just gotta rep before repping you again :33.


----------



## AppleChan (Jan 24, 2010)

For Crayons or Muse. Some colorization, or just graying it out? Something like that.



Size: Senior
Border: Your choice. None I guess.
Can you make a version full body (full picture) and one of just her face and hand?
And can you get rid of that Sasuke bubble? not an SS fan

Thanks.


----------



## valerian (Jan 24, 2010)

Avatar; size 150x150, no border.


----------



## Mojim (Jan 25, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Muse said:


> *Mojim:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





These are awesome. Thanks very much! <3

EDIT: Need to spread  Will rep & cred when I use them


----------



## Crayons (Jan 25, 2010)

*AppleChan*




I couldn't fit the whole image into a 150x150 avatar, so I had to cut away the upper and lower parts of the image. And I don't know if I did it right with your "grayed out" instruction. I hope you like them :<​


----------



## Crayons (Jan 25, 2010)

*Jotaro Kujo*


​


----------



## Sunako (Jan 25, 2010)

Hey~ 




Avas please. <3


----------



## Mai (Jan 25, 2010)

December said:


> Hey~
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll take this.

I'll get these done by tomorrow.


----------



## AppleChan (Jan 25, 2010)

Yes you did crayons. The first one is what I wanted but now I have a hard time choosing.  And it's alright, I love it either way.  +reps for you but I think I may have to spread first.


----------



## kyochi (Jan 25, 2010)

Crayons said:


> *Kyochi*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Omg, thank you Crayons.  They came out nicely. 


I can't rep you yet, but I will when I can. x_x; ..for now, I'll credit. 



Ahh, and... 
No, that ain't me.  



:]


----------



## valerian (Jan 25, 2010)

Those look amazing!  Need to spread some rep first though.


----------



## Shinsengumi (Jan 25, 2010)

A couple of ava's plox! 
For who ever to get them first.
150x150
Black Border or Dotted Border.


----------



## Muse (Jan 25, 2010)

*Shinsengumi:*




Same with black border:

 |  |  |  |  |


----------



## Shinsengumi (Jan 25, 2010)

Too much awesomeness in one post. 

:33​


----------



## Mai (Jan 26, 2010)

December:




​


----------



## Mai (Jan 26, 2010)

December (cont):
​


----------



## Pepper (Jan 26, 2010)

For Brenda 



150x150. Borderless Just use your talent.


----------



## Sine (Jan 26, 2010)

crayon  ;  if the stocks acceptable 


150x150


----------



## Sunako (Jan 26, 2010)

Mai said:


> December:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





*loves* thankyou <3


----------



## Muse (Jan 26, 2010)

*Pepper:*


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Jan 26, 2010)

Crayons~ if you would please

Stock:   
Size: 150x150
Borders: none please


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 26, 2010)

i don't have a stock... so something random brandy...


----------



## Muse (Jan 26, 2010)

Mingming said:


> i don't have a stock... so something random brandy...



Well I just posted sum stuff in the giveaways in you want any of them: 

If not then I'll try to make you something else :33


----------



## Jαmes (Jan 26, 2010)

all right... i'll check them out as well...


----------



## Crayons (Jan 26, 2010)

*shiner*

​


----------



## Crayons (Jan 26, 2010)

*ViolentlyHappy*





I love the stocks, are those from an anime?​


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Jan 26, 2010)

Crayons said:


> *ViolentlyHappy*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow. Thank you.! These are all amazing. I had a hard time deciding which one I wanted to use first. 

But no, actually; theses aren't from an anime. They're just an artist's random work off of deviantart. The link to her page is in my sig if you interested.


----------



## AppleChan (Jan 27, 2010)

Crayons please.







Dotted or none. Senior.
If you can get rid of text on Naruto's face for the other one (first one) because I want both heads.
2nd one too.

thanks!


----------



## Pepper (Jan 27, 2010)

Muse said:


> *Pepper:*



The best.  I am on 24 hours now. Will give loff.


----------



## Porcelain (Jan 29, 2010)

Ava please. Make various versions. 150 x 150 and 125 x 125


----------



## Muse (Jan 29, 2010)

^On it :33

*Fujioka:*


----------



## Porcelain (Jan 29, 2010)

Thank you, will rep when possible.


----------



## Muse (Jan 29, 2010)

*Apple-Chan:*





Sorry, I can't remove text, this was the best i could do...the first stock was very difficult to crop.  Oh and as soon as you rehost/download the images i'd like you to let me know as soon as possible, cuz it's pretty pornish and i don't like having it saved.  Btw I did this request to help crayons, but after this I, myself, will not be doing anymore of your requests b/c after you sent me that pm 'giving back' all the stuff you had me make I got rather annoyed...if you're not gonna use it, i'm not gonna make it, sorry.


----------



## AppleChan (Jan 29, 2010)

^ Thanks Muse, but the reason I sent it, is because I have taken too much from the giveaways, but I'll take everything back then. And well, I saved them to my computer. Is that good?


----------



## Ex Caliber (Jan 30, 2010)

Request For: Anyone
Size: 125x125 
Border Type: Dotted

I'll settle for a two random avatars. Could you please make them anime-ish? I'm not so big on the real, photography kind....

Thank you! I'll definitely rep and credit whoever does it...

EDIT: Sorry sorry! My sig...


----------



## Milkshake (Jan 30, 2010)

requestie again  for anyone willing; though i'm used to Crayons lol.
[if i haven't repped anyone, plz tell me ;____;]

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Mai (Jan 30, 2010)

UchihaRae said:


> Request For: Anyone
> Size: 125x125
> Border Type: Dotted
> 
> ...



you mean you want any anime avatars? Please elaborate


----------



## Ex Caliber (Jan 30, 2010)

Mai said:


> you mean you want any anime avatars? Please elaborate



Any anime avatars would be fine with me but I would prefer anime girls of any kind from any anime. As long as the picture isn't too porn-ish. Is that enough elaboration?


----------



## Mai (Jan 30, 2010)

UchihaRae said:


> Any anime avatars would be fine with me but I would prefer anime girls of any kind from any anime. As long as the picture isn't too porn-ish. Is that enough elaboration?



Ok, I'll get these done.


EDIT:


----------



## Mai (Jan 30, 2010)




----------



## Morphine (Jan 30, 2010)

150 x 150 please  double rep.


----------



## valerian (Jan 30, 2010)

For Crayons,


Avatar please.  No border, and dotted.


----------



## Ex Caliber (Jan 30, 2010)

Mai said:


> Ok, I'll get these done.



Thank you! I'll rep you again when possible(cuz you did four for me!). I'll credit you too. 
Thanks again. Their fantastic!


----------



## Muse (Jan 30, 2010)

sweets said:


> requestie again  for anyone willing; though i'm used to Crayons lol.
> [if i haven't repped anyone, plz tell me ;____;]
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Crayons is busy through the weekend so I'll take this if that's ok :33

Workin' on it nao :3



Morphine said:


> 150 x 150 please  double rep.



I'm on it as soon as I finish Sweets' ^_^


----------



## Ema Skye (Jan 30, 2010)

Can I have an avatar on the Pichu at the left, with any borders (preferably dotted) and effects? thanks


----------



## Muse (Jan 30, 2010)

*Sweets:*


----------



## Muse (Jan 30, 2010)

*Sweets:* (continued)



All the avas without borders:

 /  /  /  /  /  /  /  /  /  /  / 

Hope you like~


----------



## Muse (Jan 30, 2010)

*Morphine:*





Without Borders:

 /  /  /  /  /  /  /  / 

hope you like :3


----------



## Sunako (Jan 30, 2010)

Two avas please <3


----------



## Muse (Jan 30, 2010)

Ema Skye said:


> Can I have an avatar on the Pichu at the left, with any borders (preferably dotted) and effects? thanks



Do you want it to stay transparent? 



December said:


> Two avas please <3



On it :33


----------



## Muse (Jan 30, 2010)

*December:*




hope u liek x3


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jan 30, 2010)

Requesting Muse.



Junior size, keep it transparent, and add a small border around it. Squared also :33


----------



## Muse (Jan 30, 2010)

Mist Puppet said:


> Requesting Muse.
> 
> 
> 
> Junior size, keep it transparent, and add a small border around it. Squared also :33



Oh, I'm sorry but I don't have a program that can do transparencies...if I did it I wouldn't be able to keep it like that.  I can still do it if you don't mind, but if you do maybe Mai or Crayons could Dx


----------



## Ema Skye (Jan 30, 2010)

Muse said:


> Do you want it to stay transparent?
> 
> 
> 
> On it :33



Doesn't matter to me, do whatever you think works better :3


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jan 30, 2010)

Muse said:


> Oh, I'm sorry but I don't have a program that can do transparencies...if I did it I wouldn't be able to keep it like that.  I can still do it if you don't mind, but if you do maybe Mai or Crayons could Dx



Oh, well that's fine then. Just make it look nice and pretty (Kisame deserves the best )


----------



## Muse (Jan 30, 2010)

*Ema Skye:*




hope you like ^-^



Mist Puppet said:


> Oh, well that's fine then. Just make it look nice and pretty (Kisame deserves the best )



On it now then :33


----------



## Muse (Jan 30, 2010)

*Mist Puppet:*





hope u like :3


----------



## Ema Skye (Jan 30, 2010)

Muse said:


> *Ema Skye:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks, there great  *rep*


----------



## Milkshake (Jan 30, 2010)

amg amg that's so hot 
thank youuuuu


----------



## Crayons (Jan 30, 2010)

*Jotaro Kujo*
The stock's quality isn't very good ; this is the best that I can do. Can't do anything with the DA watermark, either.



Dotted    ​


----------



## valerian (Jan 31, 2010)

Looks great.  Thanks.


----------



## Sake (Jan 31, 2010)

crayons please, whenever you have time 

just an avatar, no border. will give loff and credit <3


----------



## Crayons (Jan 31, 2010)

*Sake*



​


----------



## Sake (Jan 31, 2010)

they're all so pretty  thank youuu <33


----------



## AppleChan (Jan 31, 2010)

Crayons please. 





Solid or Dotted. For the first one, include the whole picture, and if you can take our the text? 

(After these requests, I won't be requesting for a month or so, because I have enough to last me weeks. )


----------



## Crayons (Feb 1, 2010)

*AppleChan*
I can remove text but the text in your stock is a bit difficult for me to remove. I made another version with the text cropped out.



​


----------



## AppleChan (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks Crayons.  I love it either way.


----------



## Satsuki (Feb 4, 2010)

Ava
for
Musey
140 x 170, borders the colour of my current


----------



## Muse (Feb 4, 2010)

*Skotty:*


----------



## valerian (Feb 6, 2010)

Could you fit both of there faces in a single avatar? 1 pixel white border. 


Avatar, 1 pixel white border.


Avatar of all the thing please, no border.


----------



## Muse (Feb 6, 2010)

*Jotaro Kujo:*





hope you like :3


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Feb 7, 2010)

request for *crayons* please~

stock: 
size: 150x150
borders: none


----------



## Crayons (Feb 8, 2010)

*ViolentlyHappy*



allen walker <3​


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Feb 8, 2010)

^
They're lovely! 

damn straight


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Feb 8, 2010)

Could i get a 150x200 avatar from this? 



Ty


----------



## ~Namine (Feb 8, 2010)

*For Muse * 


Rounded corners? please :33


----------



## Muse (Feb 8, 2010)

*Hibari Kyoya:*




if you want me to add borders just say so~

Workin' on yours now namine :33


----------



## Muse (Feb 8, 2010)

*~Namine:*




Hope you like


----------



## kyochi (Feb 8, 2010)

*Crayons*: 

One 150 x 150 avatar and one 125 x 125 avatar please. 


Do yo thing.


----------



## Crayons (Feb 9, 2010)

*Kyochi*


​


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Feb 9, 2010)

@Muse if you don't mind i'd like borders


----------



## kyochi (Feb 9, 2010)

My god, they're gorgeous. 

I repped, and will credit when I use. Thanks.


----------



## sworder (Feb 9, 2010)

*Muse*



no border please


----------



## Muse (Feb 9, 2010)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> @Muse if you don't mind i'd like borders



Ofc not, working on it now :33



sworder said:


> *Muse*
> 
> 
> 
> no border please



Will do later today :3


----------



## Muse (Feb 9, 2010)

*Hibari Kyoya:*




With solid borders:

 |  |  |  |  |


----------



## Muse (Feb 9, 2010)

*sworder:*


----------



## Ema Skye (Feb 9, 2010)

With borders please :3 (I'm sorry about the quality of the picture, I wanted to have an avatar with this stock but I couldn't find one that was HQ)


----------



## Mai (Feb 10, 2010)

Ema Skye said:


> With borders please :3 (I'm sorry about the quality of the picture, I wanted to have an avatar with this stock but I couldn't find one that was HQ)



On it       .


----------



## Mai (Feb 10, 2010)

Ema Skye:




done :>


----------



## Sake (Feb 10, 2010)

here to bother crayons again 

no borders


----------



## Crayons (Feb 11, 2010)

*Sake*

​


----------



## Milkshake (Feb 13, 2010)

avas for Crayons ~


*Spoiler*: __ 










Dotted and curved if you can ;3 
150x150
Please and thx ~


----------



## valerian (Feb 13, 2010)

For Crayons,


No border for both please. 

Dotted border


----------



## Crayons (Feb 14, 2010)

*sweets*


​


----------



## Milkshake (Feb 14, 2010)

fffffffffffffffffff
ffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff
ffffffffffff
SO MUCH EPIC
CAN NOT COMPUTE 
thank you veddy much


----------



## Crayons (Feb 14, 2010)

*Jotaro Kujo*


​
It's a bit difficult to make an avatar for Kakuzu because his face is being blocked by Hidan's scythe.. Or whatever you call that. I made a Hidan avatar just in case you want him, too.


----------



## Beυrre (Feb 17, 2010)

Can I get a 150x150 avatar using this stock, please? A thin black border around the image too, if you could.


*Spoiler*: _stock_ 







Using the first or second, it doesn't matter. 





Thank you~

Sorry about the sig !


----------



## Muse (Feb 17, 2010)

^On it, and could you turn of your sig too plz? ^-^


----------



## Damaris (Feb 17, 2010)

avy of the blonde girl in the middle's face. effects and border are up to you.


dotted border please. effects are up to you~


----------



## Muse (Feb 17, 2010)

*Beurre:*






Damaris said:


> avy of the blonde girl in the middle's face. effects and border are up to you.
> 
> 
> dotted border please. effects are up to you~



on it :33


----------



## Beυrre (Feb 17, 2010)

Muse said:


> *Beurre:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, I love it 

thank you very much, I'll rep and credit.


----------



## Muse (Feb 17, 2010)

*Damaris:*


----------



## ~Namine (Feb 18, 2010)

1
2
3
Rounded corrners Please


----------



## Muse (Feb 18, 2010)

On it    :33


----------



## Muse (Feb 18, 2010)

*~Namine:*


----------



## valerian (Feb 18, 2010)

No border, and any border you like, just aslong as it isn't rounded though.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 18, 2010)

Size: 125x125
Border: Dotted
Style: Make it a masterpiece 
For: Whoever wants to do it


----------



## Muse (Feb 18, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> No border, and any border you like, just aslong as it isn't rounded though.



Alrighty, on it :3



Mist Puppet said:


> Size: 125x125
> Border: Dotted
> Style: Make it a masterpiece
> For: Whoever wants to do it



Will do after Jotaro's ;3


----------



## Muse (Feb 18, 2010)

*Jotaro Kujo:*


----------



## Muse (Feb 18, 2010)

*Mist Puppet:*


----------



## Juice (Feb 18, 2010)

*STOCK:*


*Size:* 150x150

*Border:* Curved, like half circle.

*Other:* No special affects on it. Also, if you can just make the avatar the stars? Or whatever works for you.

Thanks.


----------



## Muse (Feb 19, 2010)

*Juice:*

I hope this is what you meant by curved, if not i'll re-do it.  Also I didn't do any effects like you asked, just emphasized the color a little more, if you didn't want that either just say so, hope you like ^-^


----------



## Juice (Feb 19, 2010)

Thanks. d


----------



## Ema Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

Can I have an avatar of this with any borders or effects?



Thanks <3


----------



## Muse (Feb 19, 2010)

*Ema Skye:*


----------



## Ema Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

Thanks Muse there great  *rep*


----------



## Sen (Feb 20, 2010)

Can I get another profile pic please? 

170x170

Stock ;  or  

Thanks


----------



## Ex Caliber (Feb 20, 2010)

I'm back! 

Yeah, this one's for Crayons. 



Please concentrate mainly on their faces(there really isn't much to concentrate on is there? Just thought I'd elaborate...)

Border: Dotted or Rounded(anything's fine, just randomly decide)

Effects: Anything. It doesn't really matter

Dimensions: 125X125

Thanks!


----------



## Crayons (Feb 20, 2010)

Sen said:


> Can I get another profile pic please?
> 
> 170x170
> 
> ...





UchihaRae said:


> I'm back!
> 
> Yeah, this one's for Crayons.
> 
> ...



Doing these ~


----------



## Sake (Feb 20, 2010)

for the wonderful crayons 

*Spoiler*: _3 avatars please?_ 










no borders, hope I'm not asking for too much. love your work <3


----------



## Crayons (Feb 20, 2010)

^I'll do yours after I'm done with Sen and Rae 

*Sen*

​


----------



## Crayons (Feb 20, 2010)

*UchihaRae*
I hope I did it right. D:


​


----------



## Sen (Feb 20, 2010)

Crayons said:


> ^I'll do yours after I'm done with Sen and Rae
> 
> *Sen*
> 
> ​



They're so cute, thank you


----------



## Crayons (Feb 21, 2010)

*Sake*


​


----------



## Sake (Feb 21, 2010)

thank you crayons pek


----------



## Yoona (Feb 21, 2010)

Can I get 3 avys please ? 


*Spoiler*: __ 











Whoever gets to it first.
150 x 150
Focused on their faces
Dotted border.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Muse (Feb 21, 2010)

*Tia Harribel:*


----------



## Yoona (Feb 21, 2010)

Thank you pek


----------



## Ex Caliber (Feb 22, 2010)

Crayons said:


> *UchihaRae*
> I hope I did it right. D:
> 
> 
> ​



You kidding Crayons? It's PERFECT. Thanks so much!

I sorta forgot I requested this and only just remembered... 
Thanks a LOT.


----------



## krome (Feb 22, 2010)

please.


----------



## Muse (Feb 22, 2010)

*krome:*


----------



## krome (Feb 22, 2010)

Thanks.


----------



## Juice (Feb 23, 2010)

Size:  150x150

Border: Surprise me. 

Effects: None, thanks.

Thanks.


----------



## Crayons (Feb 24, 2010)

*Juice*





edit; ffff, i just saw this:
_"effects: none"_
are these avatars all right with you or do you want me to remove everything, like color changes and textures and stuff? D:​


----------



## Juice (Feb 24, 2010)

Oh, no this is fine. It looks really nice. Thank you.

I need to spread rep, I'll rep you when I get home today from school. Thanks again.

Edit: I spread too much within twenty four hours. 

I'll rep when I can again.


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Feb 26, 2010)

*Crayons* por favor?

Type: avy
Stock:  & 
Borders: none
Size: 150x150


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Feb 26, 2010)

150 by 200 avy


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 27, 2010)

Junior sized, avatar for the girl on the left.

Add text saying "Ghost". Anything else is fair game


----------



## valerian (Feb 27, 2010)

No borders please. :33


----------



## cheshire cat (Feb 27, 2010)

avatar request for crayons. 

2 avatars please:

stock: 

stock: 

I don't like so much effects on my avatars, so can ya just keep it simple, or do anything that looks nice with it.  Will rep cookies and credit cha. :}


----------



## Mai (Feb 27, 2010)

Dracule Mihawk said:


> 150 by 200 avy





Mist Puppet said:


> Junior sized, avatar for the girl on the left.
> 
> Add text saying "Ghost". Anything else is fair game





Jotaro Kujo said:


> No borders please. :33



I'll get these done tomorrow


----------



## Crayons (Feb 27, 2010)

*ViolentlyHappy*

​


----------



## Crayons (Feb 27, 2010)

*Confetti*




I hope I did these right >.< Is it too simple? Are they bad? Is it okay? ​


----------



## cheshire cat (Feb 27, 2010)

Crayons said:


> *Confetti*
> ​


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Feb 27, 2010)

Crayons said:


> *ViolentlyHappy*
> 
> ​



 Awesome as always. Thank you dear~


----------



## Mai (Feb 28, 2010)

Mihawk:




white border:


----------



## Mai (Feb 28, 2010)

Mist Puppet:

​


----------



## Mai (Feb 28, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo:


----------



## Billie (Feb 28, 2010)

set please...


one with shimon and one with nia 





i hope this are enough infos


----------



## Sunako (Feb 28, 2010)

please <3


----------



## Crayons (Feb 28, 2010)

blackssk said:


> set please...
> 
> 
> one with shimon and one with nia
> ...



We only do avatars. Do you still want us to do your request (avatar only), or would you rather take it to another shop? :>


----------



## Billie (Feb 28, 2010)

Crayons said:


> We only do avatars. Do you still want us to do your request (avatar only), or would you rather take it to another shop? :>



only ava are oky.


----------



## Muse (Feb 28, 2010)

blackssk said:


> set please...
> 
> 
> one with shimon and one with nia
> ...





blackssk said:


> only ava are oky.



I can do this, but I don't know the character names lol  so i'm not sure who is who Dx



Sunako said:


> please <3



On it :33


----------



## Muse (Feb 28, 2010)

*Sunako:*


----------



## Billie (Feb 28, 2010)

Muse said:


> I can do this, but I don't know the character names lol  so i'm not sure who is who Dx



left = nia
right = nia's father
middle = shimon


----------



## Muse (Feb 28, 2010)

*blackssk:*


----------



## Damaris (Feb 28, 2010)

senior size. border and effects are up to whomever takes this. i'd like to get both of them in the avatar--if that isn't possible, just the girl will do. thank you~


----------



## Muse (Feb 28, 2010)

Damaris said:


> senior size. border and effects are up to whomever takes this. i'd like to get both of them in the avatar--if that isn't possible, just the girl will do. thank you~



I'll do your request, but for some reason the link doesn't work (I get a '403 error forbidden' message), try rehosting it?


----------



## Damaris (Feb 28, 2010)

Muse said:


> I'll do your request, but for some reason the link doesn't work (I get a '403 error forbidden' message), try rehosting it?





sorry. does it work now?


----------



## Muse (Feb 28, 2010)

Damaris said:


> sorry. does it work now?



Ahhh...yes wonderful 

Workin' on it now


----------



## Muse (Feb 28, 2010)

*Damaris:*




​


----------



## Damaris (Feb 28, 2010)

Muse said:


> *Damaris:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you! They look so nice, thanks so much! Credited and repped of course.


----------



## Red Sands (Feb 28, 2010)

I was wondering if I could be a worker here, Hanners?

I can show some of my work to back up my request, if needed.


----------



## Crayons (Mar 1, 2010)

^ Wait for my PM ;]


----------



## sworder (Mar 5, 2010)

Mai said:


> ~If you don't have any stock, just tell me what kind do you like. (Although it might be unsuccessful sometimes, but I'll try my best to provide you nice avatars.) =]



I want an avy of Ian Somerhalder with no border, can you do that?


----------



## Mai (Mar 6, 2010)

sworder said:


> I want an avy of Ian Somerhalder with no border, can you do that?



ok                                . :>


----------



## Mai (Mar 6, 2010)

Sworder:





I tried ><


----------



## Yαriko (Mar 6, 2010)

some effects for this pic pls

big ava<3


----------



## Tendou Souji (Mar 6, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _stocks_ 









just senior avas of yoseob (in the group shots he's on the left)


----------



## Muse (Mar 6, 2010)

*Yariko:*





if you want me to add a border just say so~


----------



## Yαriko (Mar 6, 2010)

I would like a border as well<33thanks


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Mar 6, 2010)

150  x 200 please

any type of borders you choose, which ever stock you prefer to work with choose that as well 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sake (Mar 6, 2010)

no border, other than that do whatever you like. i always love your work


----------



## Porcelain (Mar 6, 2010)

125x125 and 150x150.

+rep & cred


----------



## valerian (Mar 6, 2010)

1 pixel black border for all of them please.


----------



## Crayons (Mar 6, 2010)

*Tendou Souji*




I made the last one just in case you want it :]​


----------



## Crayons (Mar 6, 2010)

*Hibari Kyoya*

​


----------



## Tendou Souji (Mar 6, 2010)

thanks crayons


----------



## Mai (Mar 6, 2010)

Fujioka said:


> 125x125 and 150x150.
> 
> +rep & cred





Jotaro Kujo said:


> 1 pixel black border for all of them please.



Taking                 . :3


----------



## Shizune (Mar 6, 2010)

Hey!

*Request for: Anybody!
Size: 125x125
Border type: Dotted
Stock: 
Anything else★*
The avatar will be going with  so please try to make them match up. Other than that, just work your magical magic!


----------



## Crayons (Mar 6, 2010)

*Sake*
oh, you flatter me so :>

​


----------



## Mai (Mar 7, 2010)

Fujioka: -see vm-

Jotaro Kujo:


----------



## Mai (Mar 7, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo:


----------



## Mai (Mar 7, 2010)

Fujioka:

​


----------



## Sake (Mar 7, 2010)

wonderful, crayons pek will rep you as soon as i can <3


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Mar 7, 2010)

Crayons said:


> *Hibari Kyoya*
> 
> ​



thanks creditted it seems i can't rep though


----------



## Yoona (Mar 7, 2010)

Whoever gets to it first.
I would like an avy out of this stock.
150  x 150 focused on the girl.



Thanks in advance.


----------



## Mai (Mar 8, 2010)

Halca said:


> Whoever gets to it first.
> I would like an avy out of this stock.
> 150  x 150 focused on the girl.
> 
> ...



taking this and Shizazzle's. :3


----------



## Mai (Mar 8, 2010)

Shizazzle:


----------



## Mai (Mar 8, 2010)

Halca:


​


----------



## Damaris (Mar 12, 2010)

senior avatar request, please.
i'd like a dotted option for the first stock, but any other borders/effects are up to you.
request is open to anyone.
thank you.


----------



## Crayons (Mar 12, 2010)

^I'll work on it :3


----------



## Crayons (Mar 12, 2010)

*Damaris*

​


----------



## Damaris (Mar 12, 2010)

Crayons said:


> *Damaris*
> 
> ​



Thank you so much. pek

She looks awesome. Thanks for the great work and quick response.

(And if you're in my timezone, please be sure to get lots of sleep!)


----------



## cheshire cat (Mar 12, 2010)

my fave shop peeps..hai  request for hannah

stock: 

not much effects, do what ever looks nice


----------



## Crayons (Mar 13, 2010)

*Confetti*




your stock is scary >.<​


----------



## kyochi (Mar 13, 2010)

Crayons please: 

150 x 150 avatar(of Lacus; the girl). :I


----------



## cheshire cat (Mar 13, 2010)

Crayons said:


> *Confetti*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeah i know the stock is scary  but for some reason i like it >__<

thanks for the avatars btw, they always look so lovely


----------



## Franky (Mar 14, 2010)

whoever gets to it first
150x150
Whatever border looks best

Use whatever effects look best to you, just make it look fitting



Sorry, my photoshop is broken and I really want this


----------



## Mai (Mar 14, 2010)

Franky said:


> whoever gets to it first
> 150x150
> Whatever border looks best
> 
> ...



taking          .  :>


----------



## Mai (Mar 14, 2010)

Franky:


----------



## Cronos (Mar 14, 2010)

i want a bad, mean looking omar little 150x150 avatar

no borders

the rest is up to you


----------



## Franky (Mar 14, 2010)

Thanks... cred + rep


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Mar 14, 2010)

150x200 please how ever you like thanks


----------



## Crayons (Mar 14, 2010)

(?・ω・) said:


> Crayons please:
> 
> 150 x 150 avatar(of Lacus; the girl). :I



I'll work on this later. I'm really sorry for the delay, I was busy over the weekend


----------



## kyochi (Mar 14, 2010)

It's cool. >_> I have no hurry.


----------



## Crayons (Mar 15, 2010)

*(´・ω・)*



really sorry kyochi, I can't do much about the stock because of the text around it. :I​


----------



## Ex Caliber (Mar 15, 2010)

Request for anyone who wants to take it. 
Stock: 
Border: Rounded 
Dimensions: 125 X 125

Please and thank you...


----------



## kyochi (Mar 15, 2010)

It's ok Crayons, I love them.  

I repped and will credit when I use.


----------



## Crayons (Mar 15, 2010)

*Cronos*




Sorry, I don't really watch that show and I didn't find a lot of "mean" looking Omar Little stock.​


----------



## Crayons (Mar 15, 2010)

*Hibari Kyoya*

​


----------



## Mai (Mar 15, 2010)

UchihaRae said:


> Request for anyone who wants to take it.
> Stock:
> Border: Rounded
> Dimensions: 125 X 125
> ...



On it.  :>


----------



## Mai (Mar 15, 2010)

Rae:


----------



## Ex Caliber (Mar 16, 2010)

Mai said:


> Rae:



Woooo! Beautiful...

Repped and will credit when I use em.


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 16, 2010)

avatar 125x125 and 150x150

square and rounded

do whatever 

*stock*


----------



## Mai (Mar 16, 2010)

itsmylife said:


> avatar 125x125 and 150x150
> 
> square and rounded
> 
> ...



taking                 . :>


----------



## Mai (Mar 16, 2010)

itsmylife:




*Spoiler*: _125x125_


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Mar 16, 2010)

Crayons said:


> *Hibari Kyoya*
> 
> ​



ty creditted


----------



## Cronos (Mar 17, 2010)

Crayons said:


> *Cronos*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




thank you, did an amazing job, i'll rep as soon as i can


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Mar 18, 2010)

for *Crayons* please~

Stock:   
Type: Avy
Size: 150x150
Borders: none thank you~


----------



## Satsuki (Mar 19, 2010)

Museum


also, cocks


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 19, 2010)

avatar 125x125 and 150x200

square and rounded

do whatever 

*stock*


----------



## Muse (Mar 19, 2010)

Skotty said:


> Museum
> 
> 
> also, cocks



 <3 on it



itsmylife said:


> avatar 125x125 and 150x200
> 
> square and rounded
> 
> ...



will do after skotty~


----------



## Muse (Mar 19, 2010)

*Skotty:*









*<3*​


----------



## Muse (Mar 19, 2010)

*itsmylife:*


​


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 19, 2010)

i love them thank you


----------



## Crayons (Mar 20, 2010)

*ViolentlyHappy*


​


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Mar 20, 2010)

^
Loves them. :ho


----------



## Cronos (Mar 22, 2010)

Avatar request

Chris Partlow from The Wire

150x150 please


----------



## Sen (Mar 22, 2010)

Avy Request 

150x150
Stock:  and/or 
No Border

Thank you <3


----------



## Muse (Mar 22, 2010)

Morphine said:


> I don't suppose you guys have room for one more worker?



 I don't really know, that's kind of up to Crayons so next time she's around we'll find out 



Cronos said:


> Avatar request
> 
> Chris Partlow from The Wire
> 
> 150x150 please



On it :33



Sen said:


> Avy Request
> 
> 150x150
> Stock:  and/or
> ...



On it after Cronos


----------



## Muse (Mar 22, 2010)

*Cronos:*


----------



## Muse (Mar 22, 2010)

*Sen:*


----------



## Sen (Mar 23, 2010)

Thank you, they look wonderful, will use soon pek


----------



## Crayons (Mar 23, 2010)

Morphine said:


> I don't suppose you guys have room for one more worker?



Wait for PM :3


----------



## valerian (Mar 23, 2010)

For Crayons,




square border, and a border similar to this would be nice.


----------



## Crayons (Mar 23, 2010)

*Hey everyone, I won't take requests for a few days. Thanks ~*


----------



## Muse (Mar 23, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> For Crayons,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Crayons is rather busy atm, so I can do your request if that's ok?


----------



## valerian (Mar 23, 2010)

That's fine with me


----------



## Muse (Mar 23, 2010)

*Jotaro Kujo:*


​


----------



## valerian (Mar 23, 2010)

Thanks, they look great


----------



## Yoona (Mar 23, 2010)

Requesting avy .

150 x 150 

It's kinda big.

Don't focus too much on his face.
No Border.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Muse (Mar 23, 2010)

Halca said:


> Requesting avy .
> 
> 150 x 150
> 
> ...



On it


----------



## Muse (Mar 23, 2010)

*Halca:*




​


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Mar 24, 2010)

requesting 150x200

make it how ever you see fit


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 24, 2010)

for each one 125x125 and one 150x150

vibrant and cute...

*stock*




thanks


----------



## Mai (Mar 24, 2010)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> requesting 150x200
> 
> make it how ever you see fit





itsmylife said:


> for each one 125x125 and one 150x150
> 
> vibrant and cute...
> 
> ...


taking these.


----------



## Mai (Mar 24, 2010)

Hibari Kyoya:


----------



## Mai (Mar 25, 2010)

itsmylife:




125x125:


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 25, 2010)

their soo cute thank u


----------



## Cronos (Mar 25, 2010)

Avatar request

Nas [ the rapper ]

150x150 please


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Mar 25, 2010)

Mai said:


> Hibari Kyoya:



ty creditted


----------



## Muse (Mar 25, 2010)

Cronos said:


> Avatar request
> 
> Nas [ the rapper ]
> 
> 150x150 please



I got this :33


----------



## Muse (Mar 25, 2010)

*Cronos:*




​


----------



## Kiki (Mar 25, 2010)

Avatars
150 x 150



Make them pretty. :33


----------



## Muse (Mar 25, 2010)

Ngure said:


> Avatar
> 150 x 150
> 
> 
> Make it pretty. :33



On it        :33


----------



## Kiki (Mar 25, 2010)

^ Sorry Muse. I edited to better stock. :33


----------



## Muse (Mar 25, 2010)

*Ngure:*




​


----------



## Kiki (Mar 25, 2010)

Those are absolutley AMAZING! Thank you! pek Will credit when I use, and repping you now<3


----------



## Crayons (Mar 26, 2010)

I'm back, I can take requests again. :]


----------



## Cronos (Mar 26, 2010)

avatar request

Marlo Stanfield from The Wire

150x150 please


----------



## valerian (Mar 27, 2010)

For Crayons, 





1 pixel red border for the first pic, 1 pixel white border for the second pic and for the last one 1 pixel black border please.  For the last stock, make the avatar of the guy in the white mask, try and add the writing in as well.


----------



## Femme fatale (Mar 27, 2010)

150 x 150

Anyone can do it I don't mind.


----------



## Crayons (Mar 27, 2010)

Cronos said:


> avatar request
> 
> Marlo Stanfield from The Wire
> 
> 150x150 please





Jotaro Kujo said:


> For Crayons,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Doing them now ~


----------



## Mai (Mar 27, 2010)

Femme fatale said:


> 150 x 150
> 
> Anyone can do it I don't mind.



taking this.


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 27, 2010)

request one 125x125 one 150x150 

do what ever fits


]


thanks


----------



## Mai (Mar 28, 2010)

Femme Fatale:


----------



## Mai (Mar 28, 2010)

Femme Fetale: (cont)




taking itsmylife's request :>


----------



## Mai (Mar 28, 2010)

itsmylife:


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 28, 2010)

soo nice thanks mai 

as usual


----------



## Femme fatale (Mar 28, 2010)

Thank you muchly <3


----------



## Crayons (Mar 28, 2010)

*Cronos*




I hope I got the right guy >.<​


----------



## Crayons (Mar 28, 2010)

*Jotaro Kujo*




​


----------



## Milkshake (Mar 28, 2010)

For Miss Crayons ~


150x150, dotted or curved bordered.


----------



## Beυrre (Mar 28, 2010)

Can I get a 150x150 avatar using this image?



Dotted border please. I don't care too much what you do with the image in terms of lighting and coloring. Whatever you think looks best~


----------



## Muse (Mar 28, 2010)

Beυrre said:


> Can I get a 150x150 avatar using this image?
> 
> 
> 
> Dotted border please. I don't care too much what you do with the image in terms of lighting and coloring. Whatever you think looks best~



^-^ working on it


----------



## Muse (Mar 28, 2010)

*Beurre:*




*I also did them in 125x125 since you're not a senior member~*
​


----------



## Muse (Mar 29, 2010)

Akainu said:


> 1. Keep it transparent, but make it 125x125.
> 
> 2. Add a red square border with some simple red and black effects. 125x125.



I shall do this :33


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 29, 2010)

one 125x125 and one 150x150 

just do what ever fits squared rounded 


*stock*


----------



## Muse (Mar 29, 2010)

*Akainu:*


​


itsmylife said:


> one 125x125 and one 150x150
> 
> just do what ever fits squared rounded
> 
> ...



on it :33


----------



## Muse (Mar 29, 2010)

*itsmylife:*




​


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 29, 2010)

u had fun with this one 

love them 

is now repping :33


----------



## Nuvola (Mar 29, 2010)

Request? 

Size: 125x125 
Border: Curved 


And any effects that look good! Thanks in advance.


----------



## Muse (Mar 29, 2010)

*xXKakashiFanXx* 

​


----------



## Crayons (Mar 30, 2010)

*sweets*


----------



## Milkshake (Mar 30, 2010)

excellent  love em pek


----------



## Yoona (Mar 30, 2010)

Can I get an avy please ?



Size : 150 x 150


----------



## Muse (Mar 30, 2010)

Halca said:


> Can I get an avy please ?
> 
> 
> 
> Size : 150 x 150



On it 

Kill Bill


----------



## Muse (Mar 30, 2010)

*Halca:*

​


----------



## Crayons (Mar 30, 2010)

Hey everyone,  is now a part of our avatar parlor and you can start making requests for him ~

I'm still waiting for him to edit his reserved post in the first page. For the meantime, you can check out examples of his work in old shop .


----------



## Nuvola (Mar 30, 2010)

Muse said:


> *xXKakashiFanXx*
> 
> ​



It's awesome! :33 Thank you!


----------



## Red Sands (Mar 31, 2010)

Ok, post is finished. :]

I'm ready for requests now. :I


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 31, 2010)

request red sands

stock


one 150x150 one 125x125

different typs of styles  solid border

just make it beautiful with effects and itsmylife on it 

thanks


----------



## Red Sands (Mar 31, 2010)

I got you, but I can't do too much different types of styles cause my way of GFXing is very time consuming.


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 31, 2010)

thats alright just make it awesome 

i looked at your samples and their just amazing..


----------



## Red Sands (Mar 31, 2010)

I tried something new, tell me if you like.


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 31, 2010)

i do like it...but i wanted it with the colors and bright..not too bright..but i do like it...

still repping u 

thanks...


----------



## Red Sands (Mar 31, 2010)

Well, you didn't really specify that. I'm sorry for not getting it right. You're welcome.


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 31, 2010)

its ok...


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Mar 31, 2010)

Request for Red Sands.



150 x 150 with a border like this avatar 

I'd like the word Yondaime in there also.

Thank you.


----------



## Red Sands (Mar 31, 2010)

Will do it tomorrow, because of school and it's a bit late.

I'll have it done when I return tomorrow.


----------



## Z (Mar 31, 2010)

Just double border it and size 150 x 150 please. Thanks.


----------



## Mai (Apr 1, 2010)

Echizen Ryoma said:


> Just double border it and size 150 x 150 please. Thanks.



Taking this.


----------



## valerian (Apr 1, 2010)

For Red Sands, ava of the blonde haired guy please.


For anyone else


----------



## Mai (Apr 1, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> For anyone else



Taking this.


----------



## Mai (Apr 1, 2010)

Echizen Ryoma:



hope I did yours right~


----------



## Z (Apr 1, 2010)

Yes you did.


----------



## Mai (Apr 1, 2010)

^Glad you like
Jotaro Kujo:


----------



## valerian (Apr 1, 2010)

Thanks, they look great pek


----------



## Red Sands (Apr 2, 2010)

@Champagne Supernova:



@Jotaro Kujo:




Hope you guys like.


----------



## valerian (Apr 2, 2010)

Looks great pek Just wondering, could you put the text Char Aznable any where on there?  Sorry, I should've of mentioned it first when I requested it :sweat

24 hour'd atm so I'll have to rep you later


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Apr 2, 2010)

Looks great thank you very much.


----------



## Red Sands (Apr 2, 2010)




----------



## valerian (Apr 2, 2010)

Thanks  Will rep you later


----------



## kyochi (Apr 2, 2010)

On the list of rules it says that we can give out as much as 3 stocks... 
Meaning we can request up to 3 different avatars? <___<; 

Goodness, whatever. 
Here I go.  

@ Crayons: 


 I hate the background on this one,  I hope you can fix it or something. 


>.>


----------



## Ex Caliber (Apr 2, 2010)

*Red Sands*
Stock: 
Effects: Anything. Just make it look awesome. 
Border: None
Dimensions: 125 X 125


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 3, 2010)

mai 2 avys 





125x125 and one 150x150 each, do whatever

thanks..


----------



## Mai (Apr 3, 2010)

itsmylife said:


> mai 2 avys
> 
> 
> 
> ...



On it.


----------



## Mai (Apr 3, 2010)

itsmylife:

​


----------



## Mai (Apr 3, 2010)

itsmylife: (cont)

​


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 3, 2010)

MAI  i love your damn work...... 

thanks 

fuck(i need to wait 24 before repping u....)


----------



## Crayons (Apr 3, 2010)

(?・ω・) said:


> On the list of rules it says that we can give out as much as 3 stocks...
> Meaning we can request up to 3 different avatars? <___<;
> 
> Goodness, whatever.
> ...



Yes, that's right. You can request up to three different avatars ~
I can't promise anything but I'll do my best (@stock #2).


----------



## m o l o k o (Apr 3, 2010)

@ whoever gets to them first



just make them pretty please


----------



## Muse (Apr 3, 2010)

Mia said:


> @ whoever gets to them first
> 
> 
> 
> just make them pretty please



I'll do these :33


----------



## Muse (Apr 3, 2010)

*Mia:*


​


----------



## m o l o k o (Apr 3, 2010)

that was damn fast. they're gorgeous, thank you so much!


----------



## Crayons (Apr 3, 2010)

*(´・ω・)*
I tried fixing the background but all results were unsatisfactory.. Really sorry. I guess I can't do that one. You can choose not to rep me, it's okay :3 (Whoever ruined that photo is evil )

​


----------



## Juice (Apr 3, 2010)

*Stock #1*


*Size:* 150x150
*Effect:* None
*Border:* Whatever you think would look best.

*Stock #2*



The avatar of the girl on the very left.
*Size:* 150x150
*Effect:* Anything you want to try on this one. 
*Border:* Whatever you think looks best.

Thanks.


----------



## kyochi (Apr 3, 2010)

Crayons, it's fine.  I love your work, so the other two avatars you made do more than make up for it. 

Still.. I've been 24 hour'ed, so I'll rep when I can. 

Thanks a bunch. :I


----------



## cheshire cat (Apr 4, 2010)

^ i've never ever 24'd ever in mah whole entire life...


this avatar on the front page, I want to have...v____v Can I..? If I can i'll rep and cred you hannah.


----------



## Crayons (Apr 4, 2010)

Yes, you can have it :>


----------



## Mai (Apr 4, 2010)

_Hello.
*This week, I'll be out so I won't be taking requests for awhile, I hope you don't mind guys.*
Thanks_​


----------



## Skylit (Apr 4, 2010)

Hello. :x

Size: 150x150
Stock: 
Border: Do as you wish.


----------



## Crayons (Apr 5, 2010)

Juice said:


> *Stock #1*
> 
> 
> *Size:* 150x150
> ...





Skylit said:


> Hello. :x
> 
> Size: 150x150
> Stock:
> Border: Do as you wish.



Taking both.


----------



## Crayons (Apr 5, 2010)

*Juice*




I made an avatar with the girl on the right just in case you want it ~​


----------



## Crayons (Apr 5, 2010)

*Skylit*


​


----------



## Skylit (Apr 5, 2010)

Crayons said:


> *Skylit*
> 
> 
> ​



awesome. thank you. 

But i have to spread first. D:


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Apr 5, 2010)

150x150
Stock-sith lord
cant find any


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 6, 2010)

two avys anyone solid border squared for both..

one 125x125x and one 150x150  :33

could u add itsmylife on both of them too....







thanks


----------



## Yoona (Apr 6, 2010)

Can I get an avy please ?

150 x 150


----------



## Muse (Apr 6, 2010)

^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> 150x150
> Stock-sith lord
> cant find any



I'll try   I have a question about this one, i'll vm you and do it when you respond Dx



itsmylife said:


> two avys anyone solid border squared for both..
> 
> one 125x125x and one 150x150  :33
> 
> ...





Halca said:


> Can I get an avy please ?
> 
> 150 x 150



I'll do these as well :33


----------



## Muse (Apr 6, 2010)

*itsmylife:*

​


----------



## Muse (Apr 6, 2010)

*itsmylife:* (Continued)

​


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 6, 2010)

their awesome rep

thanks muse


----------



## Muse (Apr 6, 2010)

*Halca:*

​


----------



## Aggressor (Apr 8, 2010)

*Request Avatar*
*Worker:* Anyone
*Size:* 150x150
*Link:*

PS: Double Click image to make it more HQ and to enlarge


----------



## Muse (Apr 8, 2010)

Aggressor said:


> *Request Avatar*
> *Worker:* Anyone
> *Size:* 150x150
> *Link:*
> ...



I'll do this, plz turn off your sig ^-^


----------



## Muse (Apr 8, 2010)

*Aggressor:*

​


----------



## valerian (Apr 8, 2010)

Borderless  and a border like this please.


----------



## Mai (Apr 9, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Borderless  and a border like this please.



back to work


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Apr 9, 2010)

150x150


----------



## Red Sands (Apr 9, 2010)

Ugh!

I'm very sorry I haven't done anything in a couple of days, I have been working on my spring break hw cause I really don't feel like doing it on my week off.

I apologize to those who asked me to make them an avatar.


----------



## Crayons (Apr 9, 2010)

^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> 150x150



I'll do this.


----------



## Z (Apr 9, 2010)

One do simply double bordered.

Other double bordered with some designs/effects.

Thanks.


----------



## Mai (Apr 10, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo:


----------



## Crayons (Apr 10, 2010)

*^Vegeta^Two^*


​


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Apr 10, 2010)

Crayons said:


> *^Vegeta^Two^*
> 
> 
> ​



Rep+
Using it on my Vb forum how do I give cred?


----------



## Red Sands (Apr 10, 2010)

Echizen Ryoma:




Don't know what you meant by "double border" give me an example soon and I'll be able to recreate it.


----------



## Z (Apr 10, 2010)

Thanks guys.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Apr 10, 2010)

Deleted my previous post



150 x 150 blacked lined border

Thanks


----------



## Mai (Apr 10, 2010)

Champagne Supernova said:


> Deleted my previous post
> 
> 
> 
> ...



taking this.


----------



## Mai (Apr 11, 2010)

Champagne Supernova:


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Apr 11, 2010)

They look great thank you very much.


----------



## kyochi (Apr 12, 2010)

^ Lol, derp.  


Anyway: 
Crayons, can you use  stock?  

If so, one 150x150 avatar please. 
[If possible, with a dotted border]


----------



## Muse (Apr 12, 2010)

^Crayons is gone until May 1st :x

You can leave your request if you want ofc, just letting you know she won't be here until then


----------



## kyochi (Apr 13, 2010)

Until May 1st you say.  

Well, I.. 

Hmm.  I don't want to be rude, but I'll wait up for her.  


Thanks for the heads up Muse. ( `ヮ`)ﾉ


----------



## Crayons (Apr 13, 2010)

(?・ω・) said:


> ^ Lol, derp.
> 
> 
> Anyway:
> ...



I'll do this :3 Not good with black and white stocks but I'll try ~



Muse said:


> ^Crayons is gone until May 1st :x
> 
> You can leave your request if you want ofc, just letting you know she won't be here until then



I'll be here until April 14 <3


----------



## cheshire cat (Apr 13, 2010)

request for anybody who gets to it first DDDDDDDD



Can I have it a 150x150 and a 170x170 if possible? will spread fetticheese and stuff


----------



## Mai (Apr 13, 2010)

Confetti said:


> request for anybody who gets to it first DDDDDDDD
> 
> 
> 
> Can I have it a 150x150 and a 170x170 if possible? will spread fetticheese and stuff



taking. :3


----------



## Muse (Apr 13, 2010)

Crayons said:


> I'll be here until April 14 <3



Oh wow, I feel stupid now 

Sorry  :x


----------



## kyochi (Apr 13, 2010)

Crayons said:


> I'll do this :3 Not good with black and white stocks but I'll try ~



Alright.. Nana.. *Waits*  Nanananana..


----------



## Crayons (Apr 14, 2010)

*(´・ω・)*




Told ya, I suck at black/white avatars. :I


----------



## Mai (Apr 14, 2010)

Confetti:


----------



## kyochi (Apr 14, 2010)

Crayons said:


> *(´・ω・)*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Nuh uh, this is just as planned.  


Repped. Will credit when I use. <3


----------



## Ivyn (Apr 15, 2010)

So, to whoever gets to it first  

; 150x150 

thanks <3


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 15, 2010)

whoever..



itsmylife on it

one 125x125 and one 150x150 squared border..

could u do one of each character with the child their holding 



thanks


----------



## Muse (Apr 16, 2010)

Ivyn said:


> So, to whoever gets to it first
> 
> ; 150x150
> 
> thanks <3





itsmylife said:


> whoever..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



working on these nao :3


----------



## Muse (Apr 16, 2010)

*Ivyn:*

​


----------



## Enigma (Apr 16, 2010)

Whoever please. Avy of the head.



125 x 125

Thank you very much.


----------



## Mαri (Apr 16, 2010)

Stock: 
Just do whatever you think is right. Just focused on the face, please :X .


----------



## Mai (Apr 16, 2010)

~*Enigma*~ said:


> Whoever please. Avy of the head.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Mαri said:


> Stock:
> Just do whatever you think is right. Just focused on the face, please :X .



taking these.


----------



## Muse (Apr 16, 2010)

*itsmylife:*


----------



## Muse (Apr 16, 2010)

*itsmylife:* (cont.)


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 16, 2010)

muse their soo adorable thanks sooo much


----------



## Mai (Apr 17, 2010)

Enigma:


----------



## Mai (Apr 17, 2010)

Mari:


----------



## Ivyn (Apr 17, 2010)

Muse said:


> *Ivyn:*
> 
> ​



thank you very much Muse


----------



## Death Note (Apr 17, 2010)

Request for★whoever gets to it first
Size☆could i get two, - 150x150 and -150x200
Border type★Curved or whatever looks good.
Text☆ none
Stock★ 
Anything else☆ Once it is finished, could I get permission to use it on another forum?


----------



## Sen (Apr 17, 2010)

Avy Request
 //  or  (Basically out of these pictures for 2a/b, just pick whichever that you think will look the best)

150x150 ; No Border 
Please and thank you <3


----------



## Mαri (Apr 17, 2010)

Mai said:


> Mari:



Thank you :3 .


----------



## Muse (Apr 17, 2010)

Death Note said:


> Request for★whoever gets to it first
> Size☆could i get two, - 150x150 and -150x200
> Border type★Curved or whatever looks good.
> Text☆ none
> ...





Sen said:


> Avy Request
> //  or  (Basically out of these pictures for 2a/b, just pick whichever that you think will look the best)
> 
> 150x150 ; No Border
> Please and thank you <3



Will do these :3


----------



## Muse (Apr 17, 2010)

*Death Note:*







and lol i don't mind if you use them on another forum ;3​


----------



## Muse (Apr 17, 2010)

*Sen:*

such pretty stock, I couldn't resist messing around with all of it ;3






​


----------



## Muse (Apr 17, 2010)

*Seiko:*

​


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Apr 20, 2010)

150 x150 thin black lined border

Thanks


----------



## valerian (Apr 20, 2010)




----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Apr 20, 2010)

ouhaithar 

Request for Muse <3

Requesting an avatar: 
Senior sized plz 

Do whatever you want. :33


----------



## Aggressor (Apr 21, 2010)

*Request Avatar*

I don't care which worker does anything like that. Just make it look _icey_, but don't go overboard with effects. Chose any border,shape and effects that you use I trust ur judgement.


----------



## Mai (Apr 22, 2010)

Champagne Supernova said:


> 150 x150 thin black lined border
> 
> Thanks





Jotaro Kujo said:


>



I'll get these done by tomorrow~ sorry, busy at the moment


----------



## Muse (Apr 22, 2010)

*Freya:*

​


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Apr 22, 2010)

^ They're beautiful!  Thank you.


----------



## Mai (Apr 23, 2010)

Champagne Supernova:


----------



## Mai (Apr 23, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo:


----------



## Mai (Apr 23, 2010)

Aggressor:


----------



## Aggressor (Apr 23, 2010)

Mai said:


> Aggressor:



THANKS!!


----------



## Perseverance (Apr 23, 2010)

Request for★Crayons ; Muse ; Mai ; Red Sands ; whoever gets to it first
Size☆ 150x150 
Border type★ Solid border
Text☆ 
Stock★ here
Anything else☆ Nope


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Apr 23, 2010)

Mai said:


> Champagne Supernova:



Awesome thank you


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 23, 2010)

request muse :33

one 125x125 and one 150x150



have both characters in it and itsmylife on it XD

make it pretty :33


thanks


----------



## Mai (Apr 24, 2010)

Perseverance said:


> Request for★Crayons ; Muse ; Mai ; Red Sands ; whoever gets to it first
> Size☆ 150x150
> Border type★ Solid border
> Text☆ Makaaveli
> ...



Taking. ;3


----------



## Mai (Apr 24, 2010)

Perseverance:


----------



## Muse (Apr 24, 2010)

*itsmylife:*


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 24, 2010)

perfect as usual XDDDD


----------



## santanico (Apr 28, 2010)

Request for-anyone would be pleasant :33
Size - senior avatar
Border type- one dotted and one curved
Stock - 
thank you in advance!


----------



## Crayons (Apr 28, 2010)

*[I'm taking requests again.]*​


Starr said:


> Request for-anyone would be pleasant :33
> Size - senior avatar
> Border type- one dotted and one curved
> Stock -
> thank you in advance!



I'll do this ~


----------



## Crayons (Apr 28, 2010)

*Starr*



​


----------



## Ivyn (Apr 28, 2010)

Requested for  -- Hannah  

150x150, border - whatever you think looks good ~ 

stock:   

thanks <333


----------



## Sake (Apr 28, 2010)

request for crayons~

no borders, everything else up to you :>


----------



## santanico (Apr 28, 2010)

Crayons said:


> *Starr*
> 
> 
> 
> ​



it's amazing! I love it, thank you pek


----------



## Crayons (Apr 28, 2010)

*Ivyn*



*Sake*


​


----------



## Ivyn (Apr 29, 2010)

Thanks Han, I'll rep you when I spread T__T 

<33333333


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Apr 29, 2010)

Request for Crayons



150 x 150

Border - I'd like one to have a dotted border, the other to have a black lined border

Thanks


----------



## Sake (Apr 29, 2010)

Crayons said:


> *Sake*
> 
> 
> ​



they're wonderful, you're wonderful. thank you very much.


----------



## Crayons (Apr 29, 2010)

*Champagne Supernova*



​


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Apr 30, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Crayons said:


> *Champagne Supernova*
> 
> 
> 
> ​






They look wonderful thank you.


----------



## m o l o k o (Apr 30, 2010)

request for whoever gets to it first
stock: 
150x150
no border
show me your magic.


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 30, 2010)

For Mai/Crayons~

150x150, No border just Square.



Thanks~ <3


----------



## valerian (Apr 30, 2010)

No borders please.


----------



## Mai (Apr 30, 2010)

Mia said:


> request for whoever gets to it first
> stock:
> 150x150
> no border
> show me your magic.


taking. 


Kelsey♥ said:


> For Mai/Crayons~
> 
> 150x150, No border just Square.
> 
> ...


fapfapfap taking.


----------



## Mai (Apr 30, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> No borders please.



will do after mia and kel's


----------



## Mai (Apr 30, 2010)

Mia:


----------



## Mai (May 1, 2010)

Kelsey:


----------



## Kelsey (May 1, 2010)

Haha Mai, I knew you would fap to my stocks  <3 Thank you~


----------



## Mai (May 1, 2010)

^Of course. I'd do it for Arthur <3

Jotaro Kujo:


----------



## Sunako (May 1, 2010)

No borders , please


----------



## m o l o k o (May 1, 2010)

Mai said:


> Mia:



pretty<3 have to spread though because I repped you for your fappalicious artie-ava


----------



## Mai (May 2, 2010)

Sunako said:


> No borders , please



taking.


----------



## Mai (May 2, 2010)

Sunako:


----------



## Mojim (May 3, 2010)

Hi! Avatars please! 

Stocks: ||
Sizes: a) 150 x 150      b) *W*126 x *H*252

Thank you in advance


----------



## Crayons (May 3, 2010)

I can't take requests again, I'm sorry. I don't have internet again. :I


----------



## Sunako (May 3, 2010)

Mai said:


> Sunako:



Hehe , hot.


----------



## Scizor (May 3, 2010)

Can you please add an effect and a thin black border to this image:


Border: Thin black border
Effect: Creator's judgement - whatever you think looks best. (I do want an effect though, so please, surprise me =))
Text: None.
Size: Senior Avatar size, please.

Will rep again +cred, offc. =)


----------



## Muse (May 3, 2010)

^Dude, you've put that same request in like multiple shops lol


----------



## Scizor (May 3, 2010)

Muse said:


> ^Dude, you've put that same request in like multiple shops lol



Offcourse.

They all make it different, so I'll pick the best one.

They all get repped, and, when I use their work, cred, so we're all happy. =)


----------



## Muse (May 3, 2010)

Ok lol, turn off your sig please


----------



## Sasori (May 3, 2010)

Crayons said:


> I can't take requests again, I'm sorry. I don't have internet again. :I


You're clearly posting telepathically.


----------



## Undaunted (May 3, 2010)

Request for whoever gets to it first
Size: 150x150 & 150x200
Border type: Artist's discretion.
Text: None.
Stock:


----------



## Muse (May 3, 2010)

Laex said:


> 150x200 av and not too basic, but doesnt have to be as immense and my current.




I got this 



Undaunted said:


> Request for whoever gets to it first
> Size: 150x150 & 150x200
> Border type: Artist's discretion.
> Text: None.
> Stock:



this too


----------



## Muse (May 3, 2010)

*Laex:* 





i hope this is good for you x3
​


----------



## Laex (May 3, 2010)

Muse said:


> *Laex:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Simple amazing pek


----------



## Champagne Supernova (May 3, 2010)

10 x 150 same border as the ones just done for Laex.


----------



## Muse (May 3, 2010)

*Undaunted:*


​


----------



## Undaunted (May 3, 2010)

Muse said:


> *Undaunted:*
> 
> 
> ​


so damn nice 

thanks


----------



## Muse (May 3, 2010)

Champagne Supernova said:


> 10 x 150 same border as the ones just done for Laex.



working on it nao :3



Undaunted said:


> so damn nice
> 
> thanks



glad you like :3


----------



## Mai (May 3, 2010)

Mojim said:


> Hi! Avatars please!
> 
> Stocks: ||
> Sizes: a) 150 x 150      b) *W*126 x *H*252
> ...



Taking.


@Undaunted/Suzume/Laex/Champagne: Sigs off please


----------



## Muse (May 3, 2010)

*Champagne Supernova:*


​


----------



## Champagne Supernova (May 3, 2010)

Muse said:


> *Champagne Supernova:*
> 
> 
> ​



Amazing 

Thank you.


----------



## Suzuku (May 3, 2010)

Request: Avy
Stock: 
Size: 150x150
Border: Anything besides a generic line
Effects: No preference; do whatever you like

Pretty it up some as well please; I don't really have any preference as to how.


----------



## Mai (May 4, 2010)

Mojim:


----------



## Mojim (May 4, 2010)

Mai said:


> Mojim:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


Thanks very much! <3


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (May 4, 2010)

150x200 how ever you like it 




ty


----------



## Suzuku (May 8, 2010)

Never mind my request.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (May 8, 2010)

4 avys  going make them into a gif
150x200

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sen (May 9, 2010)

Muse said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry about taking so long to pick these up D:  I really love them though, thank you pek


----------



## Mei Lin (May 9, 2010)

Avatar 150x200

Light texture 
white border .

thanks xD


----------



## Champagne Supernova (May 10, 2010)

150 x 150 thin black line border thanks.


----------



## Mai (May 10, 2010)

oh my god.

internet was cut during the weekends, I'll get up to these requests sorry for the delay.


----------



## Mai (May 10, 2010)

Hibari:




@Vegeta: Wait so you want a moving avy?


----------



## Mai (May 10, 2010)

^vegeta^two^:


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (May 10, 2010)

ty Mai         

p.s. can i get some kind of border on the one am using now? or does it look silly with one


----------



## Mai (May 10, 2010)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> ty Mai
> 
> p.s. can i get some kind of border on the one am using now? or does it look silly with one



sure thing. ;3


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (May 10, 2010)

Mai said:


> ^vegeta^two^:



Thx rep coming
btw could you do one with effects on my first stock?


----------



## Mai (May 11, 2010)

Hibari:
Dotted Borders?




I'll get to yours next vegeta

Requests:
Hyper_Wolfy
Champagne Supernova


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (May 11, 2010)

Mai said:


> Hibari:
> Dotted Borders?
> 
> 
> ...



perfect ty <3


----------



## Mai (May 12, 2010)

^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> Thx rep coming
> btw could you do one with effects on my first stock?





i tried :<


----------



## Mai (May 13, 2010)

Hyper_Wolfy:


Champagne Supernova:


----------



## Champagne Supernova (May 14, 2010)

Looks great except i can't rep you 

Section banned for a week.


----------



## valerian (May 14, 2010)

Thin black border please.


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (May 15, 2010)

Request for Mai

stock: 
size: 150x150
border: none please~


----------



## Mai (May 15, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Thin black border please.





ViolentlyHappy said:


> Request for Mai
> 
> stock:
> size: 150x150
> border: none please~



taking              .


----------



## Mai (May 15, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo:


----------



## Mai (May 15, 2010)

ViolentlyHappy:


----------



## Crayons (May 15, 2010)

I'm taking requests again. I'm very sorry for not doing anything for two weeks :<


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (May 15, 2010)

Mai said:


> ViolentlyHappy:



 thank you so much
I love them~


----------



## Kelsey (May 16, 2010)

For anyone

stock:  
&

size: 150x150
border: none 

Thanks~


----------



## Jiraiyaaa- (May 16, 2010)

nvm need to find stock first


----------



## Crayons (May 16, 2010)

Kelsey♥ said:


> For anyone
> 
> stock:
> &
> ...



Taking this.


----------



## Crayons (May 17, 2010)

*Kelsey♥*


----------



## Sake (May 17, 2010)

for crayons~


----------



## Kelsey (May 17, 2010)

Crayons said:


> *Kelsey♥*



Gorgeous, thank you


----------



## Crayons (May 17, 2010)

*Sake*


----------



## Champagne Supernova (May 18, 2010)

150 x 150, dotted border please.


----------



## Sake (May 18, 2010)

Crayons said:


> *Sake*



lovely, as usual <33 thank you very much~


----------



## Sine (May 18, 2010)

for crayons

stock: 
size: 150x150
border: none


----------



## Morphine (May 19, 2010)

*Champagne Supernova*


----------



## Crayons (May 19, 2010)

*Morphine is now a part of our shop ~*


----------



## Jαmes (May 19, 2010)

banana, can you an ava without me giving a stock?


----------



## santanico (May 19, 2010)

request for Crayons, or whomever is available :33


Senior Avatar
I'd like only Edward plz
One Dotted and one regular


----------



## Crayons (May 19, 2010)

shiner said:


> for crayons
> 
> stock:
> size: 150x150
> border: none





Starr said:


> request for Crayons, or whomever is available :33
> 
> 
> Senior Avatar
> ...



Doing them now.



Jαmes said:


> banana, can you an ava without me giving a stock?



Yes, but only random avatars, I don't search for stocks :3 I can give you nine random avatars and you can pick three ~


----------



## Jαmes (May 19, 2010)

then let her rip hanners :33


----------



## Crayons (May 19, 2010)

*shiner*



*Starr*






Jαmes said:


> then let her rip hanners :33



What do you mean? :I


----------



## Champagne Supernova (May 19, 2010)

Morphine said:


> *Champagne Supernova*



Thank you.

You'll have to wait till the 21st till i can rep you for them though.


----------



## Morphine (May 19, 2010)

Don't worry about it. You can cred instead.


----------



## Porcelain (May 19, 2010)

I just need some avuturds, pls.



Their faces please, 150x200. Effects up to you. Rounded border.



His face, 150x200. Effects up to you. Curved Border.


----------



## Morphine (May 19, 2010)

second stock isn't showing. rehost and I'll take it.


----------



## Porcelain (May 19, 2010)

^ Kay, hang on.

here;



better?


----------



## Morphine (May 19, 2010)

*Fujioka
*




rep and/or cred


----------



## santanico (May 19, 2010)

Crayons said:


> *Starr*



thanks a bunch :33


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 19, 2010)

Senior sized avatar requesting.


----------



## Morphine (May 20, 2010)

*Darth Nihilus



*rep, cred opt~


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 20, 2010)

Spank you very much


----------



## RockpiRate (May 20, 2010)

hi i would like a avatars ^^

 an 15x150 and 100x100 av size.
the right and left Billie pics.
and u can add an Billie name on the avatars with the letters of the pic.
*10ks in advance* i can wait just make them nice and cool


----------



## Mai (May 20, 2010)

RockpiRate said:


> hi i would like a avatars ^^
> 
> an 15x150 and 100x100 av size.
> the right and left Billie pics.
> ...



taking                 .


----------



## Jαmes (May 20, 2010)

Crayons said:


> What do you mean? :I



lol i mean go for it.  i'll wait. :33


----------



## Crayons (May 20, 2010)

*James*

random avatars:





You can pick up to three; it's okay if you don't see anything that you like.


----------



## Mai (May 21, 2010)

Rockpirate:
nice stock


----------



## Sine (May 21, 2010)

for crayons

stock: 
border: solid, 1 or 2 px; white.
size: senior


----------



## Crayons (May 22, 2010)

*shiner*


----------



## Yoona (May 22, 2010)

Hi may I get an avatar ?
Size 150 x 150


----------



## Z (May 23, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 








Size 150 x 150 please, and some effects


----------



## valerian (May 23, 2010)

No borders:


----------



## Crayons (May 24, 2010)

Halca said:


> Hi may I get an avatar ?
> Size 150 x 150





Z said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Jotaro Kujo said:


> No borders:



Working on them now, will post the avatars later


----------



## Jαmes (May 24, 2010)

Crayons said:


> *James*
> 
> random avatars:



i'll pick these two hanners :33 thanks!


----------



## Crayons (May 24, 2010)

*Halca*



*Z*




Sorry it took a while, something came up.


----------



## Z (May 24, 2010)

Oh hellz yeah they look so awesome


----------



## Crayons (May 24, 2010)

*Jotaro Kujo*




*Jαmes*
Okay :3


----------



## cheshire cat (May 25, 2010)

request for crayons 

two avatars please !  
Stock  | 

Effects - not too much effects, i like them real simple and stuff :}

will give cred + rep !


----------



## Overwatch (May 25, 2010)

Hello. I'd like to request two avatars (size 150x150). 




*Spoiler*: __ 








Thanks.


----------



## Morphine (May 25, 2010)

*Overwatch

*


----------



## Overwatch (May 25, 2010)

Thanks.


----------



## Crayons (May 25, 2010)

*Confetti*
Omg it's the bunny girl again


----------



## Sayaka (May 25, 2010)

request for mai or crayons 



squared dotted  with white borders 

one 150x150 one 125x125


----------



## Mai (May 27, 2010)

itsmylife said:


> request for mai or crayons
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll get this done by tomorrow. ;3


----------



## Mai (May 28, 2010)

itsmylife:





*Spoiler*: _125x125_ 








I'm not really good at fancy borders ;__;
Tell me if you want any changes~


----------



## Sayaka (May 28, 2010)

the dots r abit weird.........

could you just make it squared with a solid borders?

sorry  

but i like its :33


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (May 28, 2010)

150x200


----------



## Mai (May 28, 2010)

itsmylife said:


> the dots r abit weird.........
> 
> could you just make it squared with a solid borders?
> 
> ...






*Spoiler*: _125x125_ 







Sorry dear, I'm still a noob at photoshop. Hope you like it :>


----------



## Z (May 29, 2010)

Requesting Crayons



150 x 150 avatar with good effects please. Thanks.


----------



## Mai (May 29, 2010)

^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> 150x200


----------



## Mia (May 29, 2010)

to crayons

150x150, no borders. thanks~


*Spoiler*: __ 



the part with the face please


----------



## RockpiRate (May 29, 2010)

an av. 150x150 and 150x200 without border or effects 

10ks in advance


----------



## Crayons (May 29, 2010)

Z said:


> Requesting Crayons
> 
> 
> 
> 150 x 150 avatar with good effects please. Thanks.





Effy said:


> to crayons
> 
> 150x150, no borders. thanks~
> 
> ...



Doing them now, will post the avatars later.


----------



## Sayaka (May 29, 2010)

Mai said:


> *Spoiler*: _125x125_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




its alright i love them nice and simple :33


----------



## Mojim (May 29, 2010)

Avies please 

Stocks: |
Size: *W*126 x *H*252


----------



## Crayons (May 30, 2010)

*Z*



Can't do much with your ava, the stock's quality is low.

*Effy*


----------



## Morphine (May 30, 2010)

*Mojim*

;;

couldn't do much with the second one, it was very LQ



I suppose you'd be using at another forum, so rep only.


----------



## Mojim (May 30, 2010)

^ Yes and thank you very much!


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (May 30, 2010)

Mai said:


>



Fuck I love you


----------



## Mai (May 30, 2010)

RockpiRate said:


> an av. 150x150 and 150x200 without border or effects
> 
> 10ks in advance



taking this.


----------



## Mai (May 30, 2010)

RockpiRate:




I did with and without trans


----------



## RockpiRate (May 31, 2010)

Mai said:


> RockpiRate:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



it's not a problem thanks


----------



## Z (May 31, 2010)

Requesting Crayons. 





Avatars of these please.


----------



## Suzuku (May 31, 2010)

Request, anyone will do.



Size: 150x150

Border: Can you make 4 different avys with a dotted border, one with just a plain black border, one with a white border, and one with a dotted border with white lining on the inside (if that makes sense... I think you know what I'm saying lol). Hope that's not too much trouble.

Effects: Do whatever you think looks good. If you think it looks better without effects then don't bother with it.


----------



## Morphine (May 31, 2010)

Suzuku said:


> Request, anyone will do.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
taking that


----------



## Morphine (May 31, 2010)

*Suzuku*


you said four but mentioned three types of borders? rep&cred


----------



## Suzuku (May 31, 2010)

Oops, I meant make one with rounded curves. Fucking short term memory. :<


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (May 31, 2010)

Mai..need one for Thursday  so take you time
150x200


----------



## Mai (Jun 1, 2010)

^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> Mai..need one for Thursday  so take you time
> 150x200



okie.                                           .


----------



## RockpiRate (Jun 1, 2010)

an av. 150x150 and 150x200 
 with the same border no other effects.

10ks in advance


----------



## Crayons (Jun 1, 2010)

*Z*


----------



## Morphine (Jun 1, 2010)

We don't do signatures. This is an avatar shop only.


----------



## Yoona (Jun 1, 2010)

Can I get an avy please ?



Senior size.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Mai (Jun 2, 2010)

RockpiRate said:


> an av. 150x150 and 150x200
> with the same border no other effects.
> 
> 10ks in advance


pic is too small for 150 pixels



Halca said:


> Can I get an avy please ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



got it. 

Vegetatwo:


----------



## Mai (Jun 2, 2010)

Halca:


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jun 2, 2010)

Mai said:


> pic is too small for 150 pixels
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG
Just i time
rep coming you rule


----------



## Crayons (Jun 2, 2010)

^ please turn sig off


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jun 2, 2010)

Crayons said:


> ^ please turn sig off



So srry
Its off now


----------



## RockpiRate (Jun 2, 2010)

Mai said:


> pic is too small for 150 pixels



how about 100x100??


----------



## Z (Jun 2, 2010)

I just love this shop :33

Requesting Crayons/ same thing as usual


----------



## Mai (Jun 3, 2010)

RockpiRate said:


> how about 100x100??



oh alright.


----------



## Mojim (Jun 3, 2010)

more avies please 

Stocks:  (maybe you guys could enhance more the colors at the background)|
Sizes: *W*126 x *H*252 and 150x150


----------



## Morphine (Jun 3, 2010)

*Mojim
*


----------



## Hannibal (Jun 3, 2010)

avy request
max size for senior member


something that makes kobe stand out more then the celtics?  your choice of border and design as well


----------



## Sunako (Jun 3, 2010)

Two avas. 150x150


----------



## Morphine (Jun 3, 2010)

taking Sunako. and her request


----------



## Morphine (Jun 3, 2010)

rep&cred~


----------



## valerian (Jun 3, 2010)

avatar of the guy in the yellow jacket please. 

thin black and rounded borders please.


----------



## Crayons (Jun 4, 2010)

*Z*


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 4, 2010)

Dotted border, 150 x 150 please


----------



## Muse (Jun 4, 2010)

*Hannibal:*





hope this is what you wanted :3


----------



## Muse (Jun 4, 2010)

*Jotaro Kujo:*









hope you like it :]



Champagne Supernova said:


> Dotted border, 150 x 150 please



i'll do this :3


----------



## Muse (Jun 4, 2010)

*Champagne Supernova:*


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 4, 2010)

I actully wanted it be like the border on Crayons avy


----------



## Muse (Jun 4, 2010)

Lol, that's fine I can do that :33


----------



## Porcelain (Jun 4, 2010)

Please;



Effects and shizz up to you. Thin dotted borders. 150x150 and 125x125 of her face.


----------



## Muse (Jun 4, 2010)

Champagne Supernova said:


> I actully wanted it be like the border on Crayons avy



I hope this is good


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 4, 2010)

Perfect


----------



## Mojim (Jun 4, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Morphine said:


> *Mojim
> *






Oh my! These are gorgeous!  Thanks Morphine 
I'll have to rep you later...need to spread


----------



## Mai (Jun 4, 2010)

Rockpirate:


----------



## Sunako (Jun 4, 2010)

Morphine said:


> rep&cred~



24 h  <3 take me


----------



## RockpiRate (Jun 4, 2010)

Mai said:


> Rockpirate:




excellent!! 10ks


----------



## Hannibal (Jun 4, 2010)

Muse said:


> *Hannibal:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thats fucking sick, you made my day


----------



## RockpiRate (Jun 5, 2010)

an avatars please 
 150x150 and 150x125 border black and like this one 
*Spoiler*: __ 





Mai said:


> Rockpirate:






stock: 
Orochimaru down right with ! face  
stock:
Orochimaru again middle right and down left


----------



## Alexandritee (Jun 5, 2010)

Of the guy on the left please. :>
I don't mind what happens to it, just.. nice effcts. :33

Thank you <3


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jun 5, 2010)

150x200
Text-Its Bump


----------



## Crayons (Jun 5, 2010)

Fujioka said:


> Please;
> 
> 
> 
> Effects and shizz up to you. Thin dotted borders. 150x150 and 125x125 of her face.



I'll do this.


----------



## Crayons (Jun 5, 2010)

*Fujioka*


----------



## Porcelain (Jun 5, 2010)

Crayons said:


> *Fujioka*



They're perfect pek thank you :33


----------



## Crayons (Jun 7, 2010)

*RockpiRate*


----------



## Mai (Jun 7, 2010)

Alexandritee said:


> Of the guy on the left please. :>
> I don't mind what happens to it, just.. nice effcts. :33
> 
> Thank you <3



taking. 

my internet is shit these days, so it might take time to finish requests.


----------



## Crayons (Jun 7, 2010)

^ Mai: I just did Alexandritee's request. It's ready now. Sorry >.<


----------



## Mai (Jun 7, 2010)

it's okay, I didn't know about that sorry.


----------



## Alexandritee (Jun 7, 2010)

Crayons said:


> ^ Mai: I just did Alexandritee's request. It's ready now. Sorry >.<



That's lovely, thanks a lot. pek


----------



## Morphine (Jun 8, 2010)

*^Vegeta^Two^*



that's the best i could do >.<


----------



## Z (Jun 8, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 








 

Effects please. 150 x 150 avatars. Request for Crayons.


----------



## Crayons (Jun 10, 2010)

*Z*




That's the best I could do with the second stock; the quality is too low.


----------



## Z (Jun 10, 2010)

Thanks they are so awesome 

You are the best


----------



## valerian (Jun 11, 2010)

could you add the hoop in as well, thin white and no borders



thin black border



top left panel, could you also add the text "The world belongs to me" in red font in the speech bubble?


----------



## Mai (Jun 11, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> could you add the hoop in as well, thin white and no borders
> 
> 
> 
> ...



taking. :3


----------



## Mojim (Jun 11, 2010)

To Morphine

Stocks: |
Size: *W*126 x *H*252
Other: Something similar like you did with my current avy and those recent ones you did. Enhance the colors more


----------



## Mai (Jun 12, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo:


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jun 12, 2010)

Morphine said:


> *^Vegeta^Two^*
> 
> 
> 
> that's the best i could do >.<



Thx

150x200 
Border-dotted


----------



## Morphine (Jun 12, 2010)

*Mojim

*;
*
^Vegeta^Two


*


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jun 12, 2010)

Morphine said:


> *Mojim
> 
> *;
> *
> ...



 love you


----------



## Morphine (Jun 12, 2010)

haha, glad you like it. I found it pretty disturbing actually.


----------



## Mojim (Jun 12, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Morphine said:


> *Mojim
> 
> *;
> *
> *


*
*


*
*woot* Thanks again Morphine! DD These are great <3*


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 12, 2010)

150 x 150 thin white border.


----------



## Morphine (Jun 13, 2010)

Champagne Supernova said:


> 150 x 150 thin white border.


 taking. And to the others : don't forget to rep.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jun 13, 2010)

Morphine said:


> haha, glad you like it. I found it pretty disturbing actually.



-_- 

Sexy one


----------



## Morphine (Jun 13, 2010)

^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> -_-
> 
> Sexy one



150 x 200?

any special requirements?


----------



## Morphine (Jun 13, 2010)

*Champagne Supernova
*
;;

rep,cred


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Jun 13, 2010)

For crayons please~

Stock: 
Size: 150x150
Borders: none please
Style: dark romantic? don't know if that really translates...


----------



## Crayons (Jun 14, 2010)

*ViolentlyHappy*



That's how I 'translate' dark romantic. I hope I did it right >.<

----

*I would like to remind everybody of the shop rules, as I have seen a lot of people breaking them.*

*Me* and *Morphine* require both rep and cred for avatars. *Mai* requires rep, and cred is optional for her (but it is appreciated).

Thank you ~


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Jun 14, 2010)

Crayons said:


> *ViolentlyHappy*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you so much! I love them. You translated what I meant perfectly~


----------



## krome (Jun 14, 2010)

Size -  150x150 
Border type - No Border 
Text - None
Stock - 
Extra - Add anything you'd like. :33


----------



## Mai (Jun 15, 2010)

krome said:


> Size -  150x150
> Border type - No Border
> Text - None
> Stock -
> Extra - Add anything you'd like. :33



taking. :3


----------



## Morphine (Jun 15, 2010)

*^Vegeta^Two*



rep, no cred since you use on WSJ. or you can cred me there  username: Sasuke


----------



## Mai (Jun 15, 2010)

Krome:


----------



## krome (Jun 15, 2010)

Mai said:


> Krome:




Thank you~! :33


----------



## Z (Jun 15, 2010)

Requesting Mai or Crayons


*Spoiler*: __ 










150 x 150 avatars with effects, the usual 

Thank you.


----------



## Mai (Jun 17, 2010)

Z said:


> Requesting Mai or Crayons
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



taking this :3


----------



## Mai (Jun 17, 2010)




----------



## Z (Jun 17, 2010)

Awesome  !


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jun 17, 2010)

Is it okay to request 3 avatars from the same stock? 

At any rate, I'd like 150x150, no border avas from this image:
One of angry Chu at the bottom-left, Chu scratching its head from top-right and Chu om-noming its leg. To anyone who feels like making it. :33


----------



## Hannibal (Jun 18, 2010)

Avatar request
max for senior member
source 

fill free to to chose designs and borders


----------



## Yoona (Jun 18, 2010)

Requesting avys 

Size 150 x 150



For this one focus on the guy in the middle with the cross necklace


----------



## Mai (Jun 19, 2010)

Pesky Bug said:


> Is it okay to request 3 avatars from the same stock?
> 
> At any rate, I'd like 150x150, no border avas from this image:
> One of angry Chu at the bottom-left, Chu scratching its head from top-right and Chu om-noming its leg. To anyone who feels like making it. :33



taking this.


----------



## Skylit (Jun 19, 2010)

yo,.

Stock: 
Size: 150x150
Border: none
Effects: Whatever looks fine

ty. :3


----------



## Morphine (Jun 19, 2010)

Hannibal said:


> Avatar request
> max for senior member
> source
> 
> fill free to to chose designs and borders



taking this~


----------



## Mai (Jun 19, 2010)

Pesky Bug:


----------



## Mai (Jun 20, 2010)

Halca:


----------



## Rubi (Jun 20, 2010)

Request please.

stock: 
size: 125x125
border: none
text: just please put a heart
anything else: please do whatever you like.

thank you


----------



## Morphine (Jun 20, 2010)

*Hannibal

* 
*
Viscaria*



don't forget to rep&cred~


----------



## Rubi (Jun 20, 2010)

Awesome! Thanks Morphine.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jun 20, 2010)

Mai said:


> Pesky Bug:


 Thank you very much. 
So am I to take it you only want cred?


----------



## Morphine (Jun 20, 2010)

Mai said:
			
		

> ~Rep is a must. Credit is appreciated but it may be optional.



yeah that's what she said.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jun 20, 2010)

Morphine said:


> yeah that's what she said.
> [/font]


Kind of hard to pull off with a disabled rep.


----------



## Morphine (Jun 20, 2010)

What is hard to pull off? She just chose not to show off her rep rank. Rep her, please.


----------



## Yoona (Jun 20, 2010)

Mai said:


> Halca:



Thanks they look awesome


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jun 20, 2010)

Morphine said:


> What is hard to pull off? She just chose not to show off her rep rank. Rep her, please.


I was under the impression that disabling rep meant you can't receive any.  Sorry 'bout that.


----------



## Hannibal (Jun 20, 2010)

Thanks Morphine, another lovely Kobe avy


----------



## Skylit (Jun 20, 2010)

Skylit said:


> yo,.
> 
> Stock:
> Size: 150x150
> ...



Overlooked?


----------



## Morphine (Jun 20, 2010)

Hannibal said:


> Thanks Morphine, another lovely Kobe avy



glad you like! come back soon~


Skylit said:


> Overlooked?


which of those guys you want as an ava? give me specifics


----------



## Skylit (Jun 20, 2010)

Morphine said:


> which of those guys you want as an ava? give me specifics



the guy in the middle and the guy on the left.


----------



## Morphine (Jun 20, 2010)

will have it done tomorrow~


----------



## Mai (Jun 21, 2010)

~Attention~
_Crayons will take an indefinite break on NF. People who are interested in working here, please send your samples to either Mai or Morphine through pm (since we need one more worker). We will be running the shop until she comes back. 
Thanks.  _​


----------



## Morphine (Jun 21, 2010)

*Skylit

*;;

;;

*rep&cred~*


----------



## valerian (Jun 23, 2010)

No border:



Thin black borders:


----------



## Morphine (Jun 23, 2010)

*Jotaro Kujo

*;;

;;

;;*

rep&cred~
*


----------



## valerian (Jun 23, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## Morphine (Jun 23, 2010)

I lack in seeing the cred though


----------



## Vampire Princess (Jun 28, 2010)

I just need this made into an avatar:


----------



## Morphine (Jun 28, 2010)

taking, do you want the border like that? any effects or?


----------



## Vampire Princess (Jun 28, 2010)

^I just want it in avy format, the same as the sig.


----------



## Morphine (Jun 28, 2010)

*Vampire Princess

*;;;

rep, don't want cred since i didn't make the sig thus had no role in the effects


----------



## Vampire Princess (Jun 28, 2010)

^Thanks, *Morphine.*


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 30, 2010)

request Morphine

effects

size senior 

3 avys 



semi rounded ...dotted with white borders



just dotted with white borders



no border 

thanks


----------



## Morphine (Jun 30, 2010)

will have it later tonight~


----------



## Smiley (Jun 30, 2010)

Remove black strip on the left if can.
Add effects.
3 Avs.
White slim border with dotted lines for 1, and the other 2 rounded borders please.

150x150.



Will rep + credit 

Thanks


----------



## Morphine (Jun 30, 2010)

disable your sig first~


----------



## Morphine (Jun 30, 2010)

I'll kindly ask you both to delete your posts, without the request ones of course, and please disable your signature in your request post. Otherwise your request will be rejected.


----------



## Morphine (Jun 30, 2010)

*
Kazehana*

 ;  ; 

 ;  

 ;  ; 

I can't really make semi rounded and dotted *sigh*

*rep&cred~*


----------



## Sayaka (Jun 30, 2010)

nah i think their perfect thanks love


----------



## Laex (Jun 30, 2010)

Morphine said:


> I can't really make semi rounded and dotted *sigh*



you should have asked me to do the borders 



I'll do Kazu's if he disables his sig ;-;


----------



## RockpiRate (Jul 1, 2010)

Avatar from these please. 
*Stock:* 
*no effects, frames to be white but no so obvious,150x150 size square*
*Stock:* 
*again no other effects frame to be round like the pic. And one square tipe.Size of the all -  150x150*
*10ks in advance*


----------



## Mojim (Jul 1, 2010)

To Morphine ^^

Stocks: (Enhance the color on the guy if possible and the England cross)|(Like always, enhance the colors)
Size: *W*126 x *H*252


----------



## Laex (Jul 1, 2010)

Just about to post before i saw the updates.


----------



## Morphine (Jul 1, 2010)

you can do it alexfag make it epic. i'll rep you too


----------



## Laex (Jul 1, 2010)

No i was just about to post and claim it fufufu. I can do it tonight after i get back i guess, or tomorrow morning.


----------



## Laex (Jul 1, 2010)

*Kazujin*


----------



## Laex (Jul 1, 2010)

*RockPirate*




*Mojim*


----------



## Mojim (Jul 1, 2010)

^ *woot* Awesome Laex and thanks!


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jul 2, 2010)

Internet box blow up 

150x200
Text-Bump
Thank me Later


----------



## Morphine (Jul 2, 2010)

link is broken


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jul 2, 2010)

^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> Internet box blow up
> 
> 150x200
> Text-Bump
> Thank me Later





Morphine said:


> link is broken



FML 

BTW this is for my new vb forum which Bump owns  so rep you on WSJ or Here?


----------



## Mai (Jul 6, 2010)

alright, back to work.


----------



## valerian (Jul 6, 2010)

Thin black borders for all of them please :33


----------



## Mai (Jul 6, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Thin black borders for all of them please :33



I'll get these done.


----------



## Eternity (Jul 6, 2010)

Both 150x200


----------



## Mai (Jul 6, 2010)

Jotaru Kujo:


----------



## valerian (Jul 6, 2010)

Could you add the text on the t shirt in as well? Sorry about that.


----------



## Morphine (Jul 6, 2010)

Merose Tengoku said:


> Both 150x200



taking, will do tonight~

wb Mai


----------



## Mai (Jul 6, 2010)

thanks Morphine :]


Jotaro Kujo said:


> Could you add the text on the t shirt in as well? Sorry about that.


Here you go:


----------



## valerian (Jul 6, 2010)

Thanks pek


----------



## Eternity (Jul 6, 2010)

If you gais still have the need for more workers, here one of my avys:


----------



## Lucien Lachance (Jul 6, 2010)

Soup.



an avatar of The Don(Ronald McDonald without the two standing next to him.)


I have but a few essential requirements, which I hope you can manage.


The maximum dimensions for avatars are: 120x150 pixels.
The maximum file size for avatars is 50 KB.


----------



## Eternity (Jul 6, 2010)

Lucien Lachance said:


> Soup.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The dont think this shop make sigs


----------



## Lucien Lachance (Jul 6, 2010)

Merose Tengoku said:


> The dont think this shop make sigs



Fix'd+turned off sig


----------



## Morphine (Jul 6, 2010)

Merose Tengoku said:


> If you gais still have the need for more workers, here one of my avys:



I'm sorry but we're not hiring at the moment. Three workers are enough for now. We will notify everyone if we indeed start looking for another worker but of course, that is up to Crayons when she comes back.


----------



## Z (Jul 6, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 










150 x 150 avatars of these with borders


----------



## Mai (Jul 6, 2010)

Lucien Lachance said:


> Soup.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll get this done tonight.


----------



## Grimmjow (Jul 7, 2010)

Avy for Mai

Link: 

Border: One dotted and other no border

Size: 150x150

Rep and credit thank you


----------



## Mai (Jul 7, 2010)

Lucien Lachance:


----------



## Morphine (Jul 8, 2010)

*Merose Tengoku

* ;  ; 

 ;  ; 

just rep since you're using on another forum. and sorry for the wait


----------



## Eternity (Jul 8, 2010)

Awesome


----------



## Morphine (Jul 8, 2010)

Glad you like, do come back soon.


----------



## Mai (Jul 9, 2010)

Z said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



taking this.



Grimmjow said:


> Avy for Mai
> 
> Link:
> 
> ...



and this.


----------



## Mai (Jul 9, 2010)

Z


----------



## Mai (Jul 9, 2010)

Grimmjow:


----------



## Z (Jul 9, 2010)

Mai said:


> Z



fucking awesome


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jul 12, 2010)

^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> FML
> 
> 150x200




also a 150x200 with this

KFC Man and Mcdonalds man


----------



## Morphine (Jul 13, 2010)

*^Vegeta^Two^

*;;

rep


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Jul 13, 2010)

*Morphine*~

is it all right if I use this avatar of yours?


----------



## Morphine (Jul 14, 2010)

perfectly fine, just rep <3


----------



## Skylit (Jul 14, 2010)

yo,.

Stock: 
Size: 150x150
Border: none
Effects: Whatever looks fine

ty. :3


----------



## Soldier (Jul 14, 2010)

Hello~.


Senior; 150x150
Border; Whatever looks nice.
Effects; Whatever looks nice.

Xie xie <3


----------



## Morphine (Jul 15, 2010)

taking both ~


----------



## Morphine (Jul 15, 2010)

*Skylit

*;;

*Soldier

*;;

;;

_*rep&cred~*_​


----------



## Skylit (Jul 15, 2010)

Morphine said:


> *Skylit
> 
> *;;
> 
> _*rep&cred~*_​



thanks, but have to spread around first ~


----------



## Morphine (Jul 15, 2010)

sig off please


----------



## Overwatch (Jul 15, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Request for Morphine_ 




150x150 with borders.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jul 15, 2010)

I love you hunnie
Rep coming now I going to spead.....


----------



## Morphine (Jul 15, 2010)

Overwatch said:


> *Spoiler*: _Request for Morphine_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



will be done tomorrow



^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> I love you hunnie
> Rep coming now I going to spead.....



love is in the air everywhere i look around...


----------



## Z (Jul 16, 2010)

150 x 150 avatar of this with some solid borders good effects nothing roundish




Add effects and a border, nothing roundish. 

Thank you!


----------



## Morphine (Jul 16, 2010)

*Overwatch

*;;

*rep&cred~
*​


----------



## Overwatch (Jul 16, 2010)

Morphine said:


> *Overwatch
> 
> *;;
> 
> ...



SCORE! 

Thanks a million!


----------



## Morphine (Jul 16, 2010)

sig off please~

also, would you like them resized to 125 x 125? i made them 150 x 150 by default *facedesk*


----------



## Overwatch (Jul 16, 2010)

Morphine said:


> sig off please~
> 
> also, would you like them resized to 125 x 125? i made them 150 x 150 by default *facedesk*



Sorry about that.

No, thanks. They're fine!


----------



## Morphine (Jul 16, 2010)

and sig off again


----------



## Overwatch (Jul 16, 2010)

Right, my bad.


----------



## Laex (Jul 16, 2010)

*Z*


----------



## Z (Jul 16, 2010)

Wow...awesome 

New worker eh


----------



## ReasonableDoubt (Jul 17, 2010)

Whoever gets to it first
150x150 
Solid Border
No Text
Make it look cool lol


----------



## Morphine (Jul 17, 2010)

sig off and i'll do it~


----------



## ReasonableDoubt (Jul 17, 2010)

ah oops forgot bout that


----------



## Z (Jul 18, 2010)

Hot spicy well done avatar with solid no roundish borders please



Thanks.


----------



## Laex (Jul 18, 2010)

Z said:


> Hot spicy well done avatar with solid no roundish borders please
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.



I've got it


----------



## Laex (Jul 18, 2010)

*Z*



~only one version, tell me if you want any changes.


----------



## Z (Jul 18, 2010)

No sir I do not. It is awesome.

Given out too much rep tho...ill rep when I can


----------



## Crayons (Jul 19, 2010)

*I'm back, and taking requests again ~
Also, welcome to our shop Laex *

I was away for a month and looking at the requests make me feel confused. I'll start with requests after this post.


----------



## Morphine (Jul 19, 2010)

*ReasonableDoubt

*;;
*rep&cred*

Welcome back Hannahdoll  We missed you ​


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jul 20, 2010)

150 x 150

thin black lin border and could i also get one with a border like 

thanks


----------



## Laex (Jul 20, 2010)

Champagne Supernova said:


> 150 x 150
> 
> thin black lin border and could i also get one with a border like
> 
> thanks


----------



## Laex (Jul 20, 2010)

*Champagne*


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jul 20, 2010)

awesome thanks


----------



## Aggressor (Jul 21, 2010)

Request for- Laex
Size- 150x150
Border type- Rounded
Text- None
Stock


----------



## Solon Solute (Jul 21, 2010)

Request for: Laex.
Size: 150x150.
Border type: Solid or Dotted (squared).
Text: None.
Stock(s):


----------



## Laex (Jul 21, 2010)

Gloria is already doing your request 

Just wait. No need to delete the old one and repost.


----------



## Solon Solute (Jul 21, 2010)

Ah, really?

Thought It may have been looked over by mistake.


----------



## Morphine (Jul 21, 2010)

I'll have it tomorrow.


----------



## Laex (Jul 21, 2010)

*Aggressor*


----------



## valerian (Jul 21, 2010)

(The one in the middle)

same border for all of them:



No effects please.


----------



## Laex (Jul 21, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> (The one in the middle)
> 
> same border for all of them:
> 
> ...



NO effects? You're making it too easy


----------



## Sunako (Jul 21, 2010)

I'll love you forever.


----------



## Laex (Jul 21, 2010)

*Jotaro*


----------



## valerian (Jul 21, 2010)

Thanks, but could you zoom the 3rd avatar out a bit more, so you can see his shoulder and chest?


----------



## Laex (Jul 21, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Thanks, but could you zoom the 3rd avatar out a bit more, so you can see his shoulder and chest?


----------



## valerian (Jul 21, 2010)

Now that's what I'm talking about  Thanks


----------



## Morphine (Jul 22, 2010)

*Solon Solute

*;;

*rep&cred*


----------



## Solon Solute (Jul 22, 2010)

Will cred when I use. Thanks.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jul 23, 2010)

Thin black line border thanks


----------



## Crayons (Jul 23, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> (The one in the middle)
> 
> same border for all of them:
> 
> ...



Doing this.
The last time I made an avatar was over a month ago, I hope you'd like the results >.>


----------



## Morphine (Jul 23, 2010)

Hannahdoll, Laex did it. Available requests are Sunako and Champagne Supernova.


----------



## Crayons (Jul 23, 2010)

Oops, sorry I quoted the wrong person  I actually did Sunako's request :3

*Sunako*





I hope that's alright, I haven't done any avatar in over a month. Last stock's quality is bad, that's all that I can do :I


----------



## Sunako (Jul 23, 2010)

They're great  <3


----------



## Beυrre (Jul 23, 2010)

Could I get a 125x125 avatar?


*Spoiler*: _Stock_ 





I know it's not too much to work with, so you can do whatever you think would nice. Border is up to you~ Thank you.


----------



## Solon Solute (Jul 23, 2010)

Solid black border, squared, no effects.


----------



## Crayons (Jul 23, 2010)

Champagne Supernova said:


> Thin black line border thanks



taking this :]


----------



## Morphine (Jul 23, 2010)

Beυrre said:


> Could I get a 125x125 avatar?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Stock_
> ...





Solon Solute said:


> Solid black border, squared, no effects.


Taking, will have tomorrow


----------



## Crayons (Jul 23, 2010)

*Btw; Mai is on a break. All requests for her will be considered as a request for me, Morphine or Laex (whoever is available).*


----------



## Z (Jul 24, 2010)

150 X 150 avatar with some effects please. Any type of border as long as it isn't roundish.

Also:



2 avatars of this with effects (keep it black and white though)

-One with her upper body (Chest must be visible)

-One with lower body 

Thank youz


----------



## Morphine (Jul 24, 2010)

*Beurre*

;;

*Solon Solute*

;;

*rep&cred*​


----------



## Laex (Jul 24, 2010)

Z said:


> 150 X 150 avatar with some effects please. Any type of border as long as it isn't roundish.
> 
> Also:
> 
> ...



Third time's the charm


----------



## Laex (Jul 24, 2010)

*Z*


----------



## Crayons (Jul 24, 2010)

*Champagne Supernova*


----------



## Solon Solute (Jul 24, 2010)

Morphine said:


> *Beurre*
> 
> ;;
> 
> ...



Will cred when I use, thanks.


----------



## m o l o k o (Jul 24, 2010)

both 150x150, no border please 

thanks <3


----------



## Z (Jul 26, 2010)

Avatar of Ben Beckmen, the guy in the middle with the cigarette in his mouth. I know he is kind of far away but can you do it? 

Any border you want, not roundish please.


----------



## Laex (Jul 26, 2010)

Stock isnt showing. You'll have to re-upload it on like tinypic.


----------



## Z (Jul 26, 2010)

Laex said:


> Stock isnt showing. You'll have to re-upload it on like tinypic.


----------



## Laex (Jul 27, 2010)

Of all three characters, that one would be the hardest to make an av of. I'll try to make it work


----------



## Crayons (Jul 27, 2010)

Mia said:


> both 150x150, no border please
> 
> thanks <3



I'll do this.


----------



## Z (Jul 27, 2010)

Laex said:


> Of all three characters, that one would be the hardest to make an av of. I'll try to make it work



Thanks lol. 

And if you or someone could make an ava of this with some border 


Include his sword in the ava


----------



## Laex (Jul 27, 2010)

Z said:


> Thanks lol.
> 
> And if you or someone could make an ava of this with some border
> 
> ...



I've got it.


----------



## Crayons (Jul 28, 2010)

*Mia*


----------



## m o l o k o (Jul 28, 2010)

they're perfect, thanks <3


----------



## Laex (Jul 28, 2010)

*Z*


----------



## Z (Jul 28, 2010)

Your best work yet 

Will wear in a little while


----------



## santanico (Jul 29, 2010)

Request for: whomever
Size: 150x150 
Border type: Dotted


----------



## Laex (Jul 29, 2010)

Starr said:


> Request for: whomever
> Size: 150x150
> Border type: Dotted


----------



## Laex (Jul 29, 2010)

*Starr*


----------



## santanico (Jul 29, 2010)

awesome, yo


----------



## Metaro (Jul 30, 2010)

Hi!
I would like 
an avatar 125x125 of


*Spoiler*: __ 




This



 and this



With randoms borders and effects

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Katzuki (Jul 31, 2010)

Request for: whoever gets to it first
Size: 150x150
Border type: No Border 
Text: None
Stock: 
Anything else: No dark coloring. Add whatever you think might look good in it. Effects or anything else.♥

~Thank you ~


----------



## Sakubo (Jul 31, 2010)

Hi, first time requesting here~
3 senior avies please 

 ;  ; 

I like stand-alone avies to include more than just the character's face, otherwise I leave everything up to you


----------



## Jay. (Jul 31, 2010)

yo
For Crayons or another bro, who makes things awesome.



make it awesome and try to get as much of his head and neck in as possible.
senior sizes and large avat sizes version please. a fitting border would be cool too.
Make it awesome


----------



## Crayons (Jul 31, 2010)

Metaro said:


> Hi!
> I would like
> an avatar 125x125 of
> 
> ...





Katzuki said:


> Request for: whoever gets to it first
> Size: 150x150
> Border type: No Border
> Text: None
> ...



Taking both~!


----------



## Kazuhiro (Aug 1, 2010)

Requests for Crayons :33

Stock 1: 
Size: 160x100

Stock 2: 
Size: 160x100

Stock 3: 
Size: 160x100

Choose any borders you like, I don't mind. Thank you.


----------



## Aiku (Aug 1, 2010)

Request for: Whoever gets it first...
Size: 150x150
Border type: Dotted
Text: "Fear me..."
Stock: 
Anything else: An avatar of just his face...and do whatever you think looks nice.

The quality is a bit on the low side...but I hope you can make something out of it.


----------



## Crayons (Aug 1, 2010)

*Metaro*


----------



## Crayons (Aug 1, 2010)

*Katzuki*


----------



## Crayons (Aug 1, 2010)

Sakubo said:


> Hi, first time requesting here~
> 3 senior avies please
> 
> ;  ;
> ...



Doing this~


----------



## Katzuki (Aug 1, 2010)

Crayons said:


> *Katzuki*



Thank you very very much~♥


----------



## Metaro (Aug 2, 2010)

Crayons said:


> *Metaro*



Thank you so much!


----------



## Morphine (Aug 2, 2010)

signature off please ~


----------



## RyRyMini (Aug 2, 2010)

Request for★whoever gets to it first
Size☆100x100
Border type★Up to you. They don't have to have them, but if you think it'd fit, go for it. 
Text☆ None
Stock★ / 
Anything else☆ they're for livejournal..i hope that's okay. D: if you can get a full / half body shot for #2 somehow that'd be awesome.


----------



## Crayons (Aug 2, 2010)

*Sakubo*


----------



## Crayons (Aug 2, 2010)

Jay. said:


> yo
> For Crayons or another bro, who makes things awesome.
> 
> 
> ...





lKazuhiro said:


> Requests for Crayons :33
> 
> Stock 1:
> Size: 160x100
> ...



Taking both :3


----------



## Sakubo (Aug 2, 2010)

You're awesome  Thanks


----------



## Kazuhiro (Aug 2, 2010)

Crayons said:


> Taking both :3



Can you add the text ''DM'' somewhere on all the avatars? Forgot to mention that.

Don't mind if it's too late :


----------



## Milkshake (Aug 3, 2010)

For Crayons :3



*Spoiler*: __ 



]




150x150. No Border. Please and thanks. Go wild. :]


----------



## Crayons (Aug 3, 2010)

*Jay.*

I'm not sure if you mean 150x200 avatars when you said "large" avatars but I made them anyway.






lKazuhiro said:


> Can you add the text ''DM'' somewhere on all the avatars? Forgot to mention that.
> 
> Don't mind if it's too late :



Okay ~


----------



## Sine (Aug 3, 2010)

Do you still do the random avatar thing crayons ?
i'd like that if possible


----------



## Crayons (Aug 3, 2010)

*lKazuhiro*



They're not for  NF, right? 160x100 avas can't be used here. If you're going to use it in another forum, just rep. Sorry about the text, btw. Adding text is my biggest weakness.



shiner said:


> Do you still do the random avatar thing crayons ?
> i'd like that if possible



Yes I do but I prioritize 'older' requests so you gotta wait >: it's okay if you change your mind because you don't want to wait ~


----------



## Jay. (Aug 3, 2010)

I love you <33333333


----------



## Crayons (Aug 3, 2010)

xXKai HiwatariXx said:


> Request for: Whoever gets it first...
> Size: 150x150
> Border type: Dotted
> Text: "Fear me..."
> ...



You're next! The quality is really low so I can't promise a good avatar, but I'll do my best. I'm not good with text, too, so you just have to accept whatever I make or reject it ~

Edit; I hope it's alright if I don't add the text. I'm really really bad at adding text and I'm doing your avatar right now.. I just can't come up with anything decent unless I remove the text.

*PENDING REQUESTS*

Request by // For
1.  // anyone
2.  // Crayons
3.  // Crayons


----------



## Kazuhiro (Aug 3, 2010)

Crayons said:


> *lKazuhiro*
> 
> 
> 
> They're not for  NF, right? 160x100 avas can't be used here. If you're going to use it in another forum, just rep. Sorry about the text, btw. Adding text is my biggest weakness.



Thanks a lot. Nah, they're not for NF so will cred. Rep was given too.

Dont worry about the text, I like it like that.


----------



## Crayons (Aug 3, 2010)

*xXKai HiwatariXx*



That's the best I can do. It's really LQ


----------



## Aiku (Aug 3, 2010)

Crayons said:


> *xXKai HiwatariXx*
> 
> 
> 
> That's the best I can do. It's really LQ



Thank you very much. Will rep and cred.


----------



## Keollyn (Aug 4, 2010)

Copied the first request format I saw. Pardon me RyRy :33

Request for★Anyone is fine
Size☆Senior
Border type★Whatever you think makes it look its best
Text☆ None
Stock★ 
Anything else☆ Nothing in particular I can think. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Crayons (Aug 4, 2010)

RyRyMini said:


> Request for★whoever gets to it first
> Size☆100x100
> Border type★Up to you. They don't have to have them, but if you think it'd fit, go for it.
> Text☆ None
> ...



I'll do this.

*PENDING REQUESTS*

Request by // For
1. Milkshake // Crayons
2. shiner // Crayons 
3. Keollyn // anyone


----------



## Milkshake (Aug 4, 2010)

edited my post, if that's okay with you :3


----------



## Crayons (Aug 4, 2010)

*PLEASE READ*
My pc crashed last night and I'm using a laptop without photoshop. I'd probably have it back in 2-3 days. Those who have pending requests who are willing to wait CAN wait. I'll ask Morphine and Laex to take requests. To those who have requests specifically for ME, you can choose to wait for a few more days, or you can opt to have Laex or Morphine do it for you (Mai is on a break). RyRy, I'll have to drop your requests for now and let Laex or Morphine do it for you ~

*PENDING REQUESTS*
Request by // For
1.  // anyone
2.  // Crayons - your choice if you want to wait or let others do it.
3.  // Crayons - not sure if you can wait for a few days so that I can give you random avas.
4.  // anyone


----------



## Laex (Aug 4, 2010)

I'll do ryry's and keollyn's


----------



## Hannibal (Aug 4, 2010)

senior size avatar

*Spoiler*: __ 



http://i871.photobucket.com/albums/ab274/pjwalsh216/Rikudo_Sage_Naruto_by_chouzuXtao.jpg



who ever takes it on, your choice of borders and effects


----------



## Skylit (Aug 4, 2010)

yo,.

Stock: 
Size: 150x150
Border: up to you
Effects: Whatever looks fine

ty. :3


----------



## Laex (Aug 4, 2010)

*Ryry*



*Keollyn*


----------



## Keollyn (Aug 4, 2010)

Thanks Laex. Tis awesome. I'm 24'd, but you know me by now :33


----------



## Crayons (Aug 4, 2010)

*PLEASE READ*
My pc crashed last night and I'm using a laptop without photoshop. I'd probably have it back in 2-3 days. Those who have pending requests who are willing to wait CAN wait. I'll ask Morphine and Laex to take requests. To those who have requests specifically for ME, you can choose to wait for a few more days, or you can opt to have Laex or Morphine do it for you (Mai is on a break).

*PENDING REQUESTS*
Request by // For
1.  // Crayons - your choice if you want to wait or let others do it.
2.  // Crayons - not sure if you can wait for a few days so that I can give you random avas.
3.  // anyone
4.  // anyone


----------



## Milkshake (Aug 4, 2010)

Someone else can do it, I don't really mind :3


----------



## Damaris (Aug 4, 2010)

for morphine;
i can't choose between the stocks, so just pick whichever one you like best


----------



## Morphine (Aug 5, 2010)

*Damaris*


*
Milkshake*

; ; 

rep and cred as usual


----------



## Kazuhiro (Aug 5, 2010)

One more for Crayons 

Will wait until you get all your things together.

Stock: 

160x100, Semi-curved borders.

Thank you


----------



## Crayons (Aug 5, 2010)

*MY PC IS FIXED *

---

*shiner*
You can pick three :]





---

*PENDING REQUESTS*
Request by // for
1.  // anyone
2.  // anyone
3.  // Crayons -- What do you mean by semi-curved borders? Can you show me an example?


----------



## Morphine (Aug 5, 2010)

semi curved is half rounded hannahdoll wait a sec


----------



## Milkshake (Aug 5, 2010)

Morphine said:


> *Damaris*
> 
> 
> *
> ...



gracias :333333

Crayons can I have something from you too though? I really looked forward to getting something


----------



## Crayons (Aug 5, 2010)

Thanks Gloriabeans ~
Milkshake: Do you mean random avatars?


----------



## Milkshake (Aug 5, 2010)

Nah, I just didn't think you would get to the requests that quickly or I would've waited so you could do my request instead  I wanted a request from you, that's why I wanted to ask if I could still get something from you.


----------



## Crayons (Aug 5, 2010)

Hannibal said:


> senior size avatar
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Doing this.

---

*lKazuhiro*



Truth is, this is the first time that I made semi curved borders >: I still have to learn this. I think they look shit, so if you want 'normal' borders, just tell me. I'll post the ones I made with normal borders >.<

---

Milkshake - Okay, but I'll have to put you at the end of the queue again.

---

*PENDING REQUESTS*
Request by // for
1.  // anyone


----------



## Milkshake (Aug 5, 2010)

I'm fine with that? I'm allowed to request right? 

Lemme find the pics.


----------



## Crayons (Aug 5, 2010)

Yes you are. Normally, I ask people to wait for 24 hours before posting another request but since I'm putting you at the end of the queue, I guess I'll allow it for now ~


----------



## Sine (Aug 5, 2010)

I'll take these, thank you hannah

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kazuhiro (Aug 5, 2010)

Crayons said:


> *lKazuhiro*
> 
> 
> 
> Truth is, this is the first time that I made semi curved borders >: I still have to learn this. I think they look shit, so if you want 'normal' borders, just tell me. I'll post the ones I made with normal borders >.<



They look fine to me, but I want to see the ones with normals borders so I can choose which looks better. Thank you! +rep


----------



## Crayons (Aug 6, 2010)

*lKazuhiro*


----------



## Crayons (Aug 6, 2010)

*Hannibal*



PENDING REQUEST:
1.  // anyone


----------



## Laex (Aug 6, 2010)

Think you can give me some random avs Crayons? 




And I'll do Sky's.


----------



## Crayons (Aug 6, 2010)

*Laex*
Anything for you  but I only have 150x150's :<





You can pick up to three ~


----------



## Laex (Aug 6, 2010)

Crayons said:


> *Laex*
> Anything for you  but I only have 150x150's :<



Still good are they.


----------



## Milkshake (Aug 6, 2010)

Requestie for Crayons 

150x150. No borders.


----------



## Hannibal (Aug 6, 2010)

Crayons said:


> *Hannibal*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Gracias !!!


----------



## Crayons (Aug 7, 2010)

*MUSE**
is working for the shop again. Check out her examples in the first page.*​


----------



## Muse (Aug 7, 2010)

Milkshake said:


> Requestie
> 
> 150x150. No borders.



I'll do this :3


----------



## Milkshake (Aug 7, 2010)

oh if you don't mind, i had already discussed it to be for Crayons a pg ago :3


----------



## Muse (Aug 7, 2010)

Oh whoops I'm sorry 

Lol nvm then ;3


----------



## Alex. (Aug 7, 2010)

I'd like to request an 150x200 avatar please.


Dotted border. Please and thank you. :3


----------



## Perseverance (Aug 7, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _request_ 



*150x150



Getting that pretty face in there is the important part 

A distinctive border, doesn't matter which one/what colour.

Any unique effect is great, not too fussed.*

Thanks, anyone is free to take this request, really appreciate it =)


----------



## Itachi U. (Aug 7, 2010)

Size: 125x125

Black border
Text: Itachi U.
anybody can take the request,
thanks in advance


----------



## Crayons (Aug 7, 2010)

I'm talking *Milkshake*'s request. Erm, you should have put my name in your request xD For a while, I was unsure if I should take your request or not, even if we have already discussed it.

---

*thedark* - Please delete your post or I'll ask a mod to delete it. I'm sorry but we don't allow guest workers, and you even left your sig on :I

---

*PENDING REQUESTS*
Requested by // For
1.  // anyone
2.  // anyone
3.  // anyone


----------



## Milkshake (Aug 7, 2010)

Well, you don't necessarily have to [think I mentioned it] but it would be appreciated xD. I won't request again for a while if clashes that much against the rules


----------



## Crayons (Aug 7, 2010)

Nah, it doesn't really "clash" with the rules since we already discussed it but it just made me confused  I'll do it, anyway~! :>


----------



## Crayons (Aug 7, 2010)

*Milkshake*


----------



## Morphine (Aug 7, 2010)

taking Alex. and Itachi U. Will have tomorrow~


----------



## Milkshake (Aug 7, 2010)

lol two of them are the same 
but omg thank you pek
Definitely worth it ~


----------



## Crayons (Aug 7, 2010)

^Nah. The fourth one has the Japanese text, and in the fifth one, I removed it :]



Perseverance said:


> *150x150
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Taking this


----------



## Jαmes (Aug 7, 2010)

hey hanners, can you make an avvy out of this? 



:33

[EDIT] turned out i typed in the wrong url


----------



## Laex (Aug 7, 2010)

*Skylit*


----------



## Attor (Aug 7, 2010)

From this 



senior size, dotted border. other than that do what you like, maybe some effects I don't know really, anything I'm easy.

thanks :3


----------



## Skylit (Aug 7, 2010)

Laex said:


> *Skylit*



It was worth the wait. 

thank you


----------



## Morphine (Aug 8, 2010)

Alex.



Itachi U.



rep and cred


----------



## Alex. (Aug 8, 2010)

Morphine said:


> Alex.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thank you.  will use it soon. :3


----------



## Morphine (Aug 8, 2010)

signature off please ~


----------



## Crayons (Aug 8, 2010)

*Perseverance*




Pending requests:
1.  // Crayons
2.  // anyone


----------



## valerian (Aug 8, 2010)

Avatar of the green haired guy  and thin black border for all.


----------



## Laex (Aug 8, 2010)

I'll do Attor's and Jotaro's.


----------



## Laex (Aug 8, 2010)

*Attor*



*Jotaro*


----------



## Crayons (Aug 9, 2010)

*Jαmes*


----------



## Yoona (Aug 9, 2010)

Size: 150 x 150
Focused on the guy to the right with the spikes on his neck

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Muse (Aug 9, 2010)

Halca said:


> Size: 150 x 150
> Focused on the guy on the left with the spikes on his neck
> 
> Thanks in advance.



I'll do this :3


----------



## Muse (Aug 9, 2010)

*Halca*


​


----------



## rozzalina (Aug 9, 2010)

Hi 

Size: Junior
Stock: 
Worker: Anybody
Border: Straight, no colour
Effects: Do whatever you like 

Thanks to whoever does it and will rep and cred ~


----------



## Muse (Aug 9, 2010)

rozzalina said:


> Hi
> 
> Size: Junior
> Stock:
> ...



I'll do this~


----------



## Muse (Aug 9, 2010)

*rozzalina:*


​


----------



## rozzalina (Aug 9, 2010)

Thankyou very much Muse-san  Will rep and cred ~


----------



## m o l o k o (Aug 10, 2010)

I'd like an ava (*200x300*, it's for another forum )

no borders, maybe in a similar fashion to my current ava?

will rep and cred, of course.


----------



## Laex (Aug 10, 2010)

Mia said:


> I'd like an ava (*200x300*, it's for another forum )
> 
> no borders, maybe in a similar fashion to my current one?
> 
> will rep and cred, of course.



Im guessing 200 width and 300 height?


----------



## m o l o k o (Aug 10, 2010)

yep. **


----------



## Laex (Aug 10, 2010)

I want to steal a 150x200 version


----------



## Z (Aug 11, 2010)

Avatar 150 x 150



Add effects, designs, etc. 

Can I have it in multiple borders? :3

Also try some with the following text : World's Most Wanted


----------



## Inamax (Aug 11, 2010)

Hello! First time posting here..
Can I have some of Crayons's random avatars? [only if they could be 125x125 because I'm still a junior ]


----------



## Muse (Aug 11, 2010)

Z said:


> Avatar 150 x 150
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I got this


----------



## Muse (Aug 11, 2010)

*Z :*






I didn't rly think the text looked good, so i only did it on one...but if you do want text on one of the ones I didn't put it on just let me know :3​


----------



## Solon Solute (Aug 12, 2010)

Request for Muse.





Just add colorization, effects, the whole nine yards.


----------



## Overwatch (Aug 12, 2010)

Greetings! I have a request for Muse:



I'd like an avatar of the guy in stormtrooper-like armor on the left. Preferably, from the waist up so his weapon is visible.


----------



## Mojim (Aug 12, 2010)

Request for Morphine

Stocks: |
Size: *W*126 x *H*252
Extra: The usual please <3 Enhance the colors and maybe can add some colors to the background.

Thanks in advance ^^


----------



## Morphine (Aug 12, 2010)

will do tomorrow ~


----------



## Muse (Aug 12, 2010)

*Solon Solute:*


​


----------



## Muse (Aug 12, 2010)

*Overwatch:*
​


----------



## Solon Solute (Aug 12, 2010)

Muse said:


> *Solon Solute:*
> 
> 
> ​



They look great. Thanks.


----------



## Overwatch (Aug 13, 2010)

Muse said:


> *Overwatch:*
> ​



Size and composition are perfect! But can you please make one without effects as well? Just the natural colour of the pic.


----------



## RockpiRate (Aug 13, 2010)

Av. size 150x150 and 150x250 

Stock: 

add effects, designs, etc. 

and try with different frames.

10ks


----------



## Inamax (Aug 13, 2010)

Taking these 3, thank you!*reps <33


----------



## sinjin long (Aug 13, 2010)

have an avatar request for whoever:
just an example of what im looking for, rs naruto in color,125x125 dotted  border.


----------



## Morphine (Aug 13, 2010)

*Mojim*

;


----------



## Mojim (Aug 13, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Morphine said:


> *Mojim*
> 
> ;






Thanks so much!!!


----------



## Crayons (Aug 14, 2010)

sinjin long said:


> have an avatar request for whoever:
> just an example of what im looking for, rs naruto in color,125x125 dotted  border.



I'll do this.


----------



## Solon Solute (Aug 14, 2010)

*Request* Avatar.
*Size*: Senior 
*Borders*: I'd appreciate it if you gave me multiple to choose from.
*Effects*: Add whatever colorization and or effects that work.
*Text*: None
*Stock*: [] (include the entire bandana, but not the bottom left text, please)


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 15, 2010)

Request for Crayons.


*Spoiler*: _Stock (3)_ 











Dotted border, similar style to my current avatar please.

Also can a vm be sent when it's finished? I don't want to accidentally forget about it.


----------



## Micha (Aug 15, 2010)

I'd like to request something. 

Request for: Crayons 
Size:125x125
Border type: No Border 
Stock:  or 

Thanks in advance! :33


----------



## ღMomoღ (Aug 15, 2010)

Size☆150x150 
Border type★ No Border please 
Stock  
if its possible can u please make the red color similar to this

just the girl please


----------



## Morphine (Aug 16, 2010)

taking eternalrequiem, shall have tomorrow


----------



## Crayons (Aug 17, 2010)

*Micha*


----------



## Crayons (Aug 17, 2010)

*Solon Solute*


----------



## Morphine (Aug 17, 2010)

eternalrequiem

;;

rep and cred


----------



## Z (Aug 17, 2010)

Request for Crayons

Stock - 

These types of borders please - 
*Spoiler*: __ 













Text - Saiyan Prince 

Make it look good with effects and all, thanks


----------



## Alex. (Aug 17, 2010)

For Crayons.

150 x 200 avatar of this . 

Please and thank you. :3


----------



## Solon Solute (Aug 18, 2010)

Request for Crayons.





Just add colorizations and effects with dotted or solid black borders, please.


----------



## Crayons (Aug 19, 2010)

*Z*



I hope it's okay with you. I tried my best with the first one but honestly, rounded borders are my weakness ;~;


----------



## Z (Aug 19, 2010)

They are awesome


----------



## Crayons (Aug 19, 2010)

*Alex.*



Solon Solute I'll post yours tomorrow.


----------



## Alex. (Aug 19, 2010)

Thank you. :3 Will use it soon.


----------



## RockpiRate (Aug 19, 2010)

Stock: 

Av. 150x150 & 150x200 

For Crayons ^^


----------



## Crayons (Aug 19, 2010)

*Solon Solute*





RockpiRate: I'll do yours in a few hours.

*I will be away until Sunday. I won't take requests until Monday~*


----------



## Solon Solute (Aug 19, 2010)

Awesome. Will cred when I use.


----------



## Crayons (Aug 20, 2010)

RockpiRate: Really sorry, I can't do your request anymore. I have been very busy since yesterday and I won't be online until Sunday evening. If you can wait, I'll do it on Sunday evening but if you can't, you can tell us if you want Morphine, Muse or Laex to do it. I'm really sorry >.<

*NO REQUESTS FOR ME UNTIL SUNDAY PLEASE*


----------



## Newbologist (Aug 21, 2010)

Avy request for whoever just need it resized and straight line bordered

Stock:


----------



## Naked (Aug 21, 2010)

Who do you want to do your request: Anyone with the time
Size: 125x125
Border type: Solid
Stock: 
Anything else: Make it look nice 

Thanks


----------



## Morphine (Aug 22, 2010)

*I am unable to take requests till 2nd September since I'm on vacation and this computer doesn't have Photoshop.

Sorry for the inconvenience.
*


----------



## Skylit (Aug 22, 2010)

yo,.
Whoever gets it first

Stock: 
Size: 150x150
Border: up to you
Effects: Whatever looks fine

ty. :3


----------



## Muse (Aug 22, 2010)

Newbologist said:


> Avy request for whoever just need it resized and straight line bordered
> 
> Stock:





Naked Snacks! said:


> Who do you want to do your request: Anyone with the time
> Size: 125x125
> Border type: Solid
> Stock:
> ...





Skylit said:


> yo,.
> Whoever gets it first
> 
> Stock:
> ...



Working on these now :3


----------



## Muse (Aug 22, 2010)

*Newbologist:*



*Naked Snacks!:*


​


----------



## Naked (Aug 22, 2010)

Muse said:


> *Naked Snacks!:*
> 
> 
> ​



Thanks!  Credit and rep will be given!


----------



## Muse (Aug 22, 2010)

*Skylit:*


​


----------



## Skylit (Aug 22, 2010)

Muse said:


> *Skylit:*
> 
> 
> ​



awesome work is awesome.


----------



## Jαmes (Aug 22, 2010)

can anyone of you guys make an ava out of this? :33 



thankies in advance


----------



## Crayons (Aug 23, 2010)

Back. Will work on RockpiRate's and James' request.


----------



## Solon Solute (Aug 23, 2010)

Request for Muse.



Just add effects/colorizations (don't include the bottom left text).


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Aug 23, 2010)

for *crayons* por favor

stock:   
size: 150x150
borders: none


----------



## Milkshake (Aug 24, 2010)

Request for anyone willing C;

Size: 170x170 [Profile Size]
Border: None or Dotted


Size: 150x150
Border: Curved or none.
Note: Make sure you get everyone in there :3


Size: 150x150
Border: Doesn't matter
Note: Centered on last panel.


----------



## Skylit (Aug 24, 2010)

It's me again. 
Whoever gets it first

Stock: 
Size: 150x150
Border: none.
Effects: Whatever looks fine

ty. :3[/QUOTE]


----------



## Muse (Aug 24, 2010)

Working on Solon's and Milkshake's now :0


----------



## Muse (Aug 24, 2010)

*Solon Solute:*
​


----------



## Muse (Aug 24, 2010)

*Milkshake:*





​


----------



## Solon Solute (Aug 24, 2010)

I'm 24'd, but I'll rep asap.


----------



## Milkshake (Aug 24, 2010)

Aww it's so pretty  thanks Muse ~


----------



## Sakubo (Aug 26, 2010)

request for anyone 
2 senior avatars~





I just don't want any borders. Everything else is up to you. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Crayons (Aug 27, 2010)

Taking Skylit and Sakubo's requests. I will post the avatars tomorrow ~


----------



## Crayons (Aug 27, 2010)

*Skylit*


----------



## Crayons (Aug 27, 2010)

*Sakubo*


----------



## Sakubo (Aug 27, 2010)

awesome, thanks!  I have to spread real fast rep'd


----------



## Seduction (Aug 28, 2010)

Request for: Crayons
Size: All 150x200, please (for another forum, if that's okay)
Border type: No border
Text: None
Stocks:  /  /


----------



## RockpiRate (Aug 28, 2010)

For anyone. ^^
All avatars with multiple borders pls :33

1st: 
150 x 150 & 250x150 

2nd: 
150x150

3th: 
180x180,150x150 & 125x125 

Thanks so much. :33


----------



## Eternity (Aug 28, 2010)

Can I join? (I don't have any examples here though)


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 29, 2010)

For Crayons.







Dotted borders for them all.


----------



## Crayons (Aug 29, 2010)

Seduction and Super Mike: I'll post your avatars tomorrow.


----------



## Muse (Aug 29, 2010)

*RockpiRate:*




Had to make this one 125x125, b/c the original size of the image was only 147...couldn't make it 150 sorry



​


----------



## Muse (Aug 29, 2010)

*RockpiRate Cont.*
​


----------



## Cjones (Aug 29, 2010)

Can you do anything with this?



Size: 150x150


----------



## valerian (Aug 29, 2010)

Avatar of the guy sitting on the chair. Thin black border.


----------



## Muse (Aug 29, 2010)

^Workin' on these two now


----------



## Muse (Aug 29, 2010)

*cjones8612:*


​


----------



## Cjones (Aug 29, 2010)

Muse said:


> *cjones8612:*
> 
> 
> ​



These are  Thanks


----------



## Muse (Aug 29, 2010)

*Jotaro Kujo:*

​


----------



## Crayons (Aug 30, 2010)

*Seduction*





Sorry for the delay.


----------



## Seduction (Aug 30, 2010)

^Thanks so much. ♥

Rep.


----------



## Crayons (Aug 30, 2010)

*Super Mike*





Sorry for the delay.


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 31, 2010)

Keeping you busy Crayons Stocking up.

Dotted border.


----------



## Crayons (Aug 31, 2010)

I'll do your request as long as you put credits this time.


----------



## Smiley (Aug 31, 2010)

Anyone can take this :33

Stock: 
 Size: 150x150
 Border: One dotted. Another Semi rounded.
 Effects: Up to you.

Stock: 
  Size: 150x150
  Border: One dotted. Another Semi rounded.
  Effects: Up to you.

Stock:     Size: 150x150
   Border: One dotted. Another Semi rounded.
   Effects: Up to you.


----------



## Aggressor (Sep 1, 2010)

*Worker:* Laex or Crayons
*Size:* 150x150
*Border:* Give us some choices, your personal preference. Oh and can one of them be without a border.
*Stock*[]
*Effects:* Whatever you think is best.


----------



## Overwatch (Sep 1, 2010)

Hello! 



I'd appreciate some different sizes; basic borders; no effects, unless you decide to clean up the image a little.


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 1, 2010)

Yeah, I'll put credit.


----------



## Milkshake (Sep 1, 2010)

Avys for Crayons

Size: 150x150.
Border: Dotted or white bordered.






Pls and thanks


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 2, 2010)

Dotted border. For anyone willing to take it.


----------



## Muse (Sep 3, 2010)

^I can do 苦痛, Overwatch, and Super Mike's tomorrow after class if nobody's done them by then....sorry, been kinda busy the past few days


----------



## The Red Gil (Sep 3, 2010)

Could someone resize this to 150x150 and keep the animation/gif?


----------



## Morphine (Sep 3, 2010)

Hannahdoll can you cook me up some random avs? I will take the next however request.


----------



## Laex (Sep 3, 2010)

Gil said:


> Could someone resize this to 150x150 and keep the animation/gif?



I can do simple gif avs liek this


----------



## The Red Gil (Sep 3, 2010)

Laex said:


> I can do simple gif avs liek this



Hook me up playa, pimp.


----------



## Muse (Sep 3, 2010)

*苦痛 :*


​


----------



## Perseverance (Sep 3, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 





dotted border please, any interesting effects you like on it.

150x150.

Thanks.


----------



## Muse (Sep 3, 2010)

*Overwatch:*

​


----------



## Muse (Sep 3, 2010)

*Super Mike:*


​


----------



## Smiley (Sep 3, 2010)

Muse said:


> *苦痛 :*
> 
> 
> ​



Their beautiful thank you :33


----------



## Laex (Sep 3, 2010)

Gil said:


> Hook me up playa, pimp.



403 Forbidden. :I


----------



## Muse (Sep 3, 2010)

*Perseverance:*

​


----------



## Perseverance (Sep 3, 2010)

Thanks alot Muse, their awesome. Always get better then what I expected with this shop


----------



## The Red Gil (Sep 3, 2010)

Simple 150x150 Solid Black Borders, please.

Please, and Thanks.


----------



## Crayons (Sep 3, 2010)

^ PLEASE TURN YOUR SIG OFF.

*Agressor:* Sorry for the long delay. Something went wrong and I'm reinstalling Photoshop.


----------



## The Red Gil (Sep 3, 2010)

Is it off now?


----------



## Crayons (Sep 3, 2010)

^ Yes. Please turn your sig off whenever you post here, thanks! 

*Agressor*


----------



## Crayons (Sep 3, 2010)

*Gloria*
Random avatars for you <3





Tell me if you take any of them ~


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Sep 3, 2010)

Hello, could you please accept my request.

Request for: Crayons or Anybody 
Size: Same size as this avatar. 

Border type: Same border as the avatar above.
Text: None
Characters: Itachi, Kisame, Kakashi, Pein and Shikimaru 

I'll let you choose the pictures, any pictures of those 5 characters in that avatar will be great. You can find the pictures you think you could use in google. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Morphine (Sep 3, 2010)

Crayons said:


> *Gloria*
> Random avatars for you <3
> 
> 
> ...




these 3


----------



## Crayons (Sep 3, 2010)

Azure Dragon said:


> Hello, could you please accept my request.
> 
> Request for: Crayons or Anybody
> Size: Same size as this avatar.
> ...



I'm sorry we don't search for stocks. You have to provide your own, and you can only provide up to three stocks.


----------



## Grimmjow (Sep 4, 2010)

hey, I was wondering if you can make an avy every close to this one?

If so here's the stock.


size: 150x150

border: none

Rep and credit thank you


----------



## Morphine (Sep 4, 2010)

*Grimmjow*

;;


----------



## Jαmes (Sep 4, 2010)

can anyone make a cute ava out of this? :33



thankies pek


----------



## Morphine (Sep 4, 2010)

I don't see the stock.


----------



## The Red Gil (Sep 4, 2010)

Morphine.



Simple 150x150 Solid Black Borders, please.

Please, and Thanks.


----------



## Jαmes (Sep 4, 2010)

Morphine said:


> I don't see the stock.





for some reason the larger image can't even be hosted  it's actually the avvy i'm using now but it's pixellated and i don't know what to do with it :/


----------



## Morphine (Sep 4, 2010)

*Gil

*;;

;;


----------



## Morphine (Sep 4, 2010)

Jαmes said:


> for some reason the larger image can't even be hosted  it's actually the avvy i'm using now but it's pixellated and i don't know what to do with it :/





is this any better?


----------



## Jαmes (Sep 4, 2010)

Morphine said:


> is this any better?



that's loads better gloria. but can you have the border dotted please?


----------



## Skylit (Sep 4, 2010)

yo,.
Whoever gets it first

Stock:  ; 
Size: 150x150
Border: none
Effects: Whatever looks fine

ty. :3


----------



## Morphine (Sep 4, 2010)

Jαmes said:


> that's loads better gloria. but can you have the border dotted please?







Skylit said:


> yo,.
> Whoever gets it first
> 
> Stock:  ;
> ...



taking


----------



## Morphine (Sep 4, 2010)

*Skylit

*;;

;;


REMINDER: I require rep and cred for my work.


----------



## m o l o k o (Sep 5, 2010)

request for crayons :>



take your time, I still have to spread xD


----------



## Kazuhiro (Sep 5, 2010)

Crayons plz. :

Stock:   

160 x 100 for size. Thankie.


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 5, 2010)

For anyone willing to take the Will Smith gauntlet. 







For the last one I would like some text. : datass. It's just meant to be a joking avatar.

Dotted borders.


----------



## Seduction (Sep 6, 2010)

Request for: Crayons
Size: All 150x200
Border type: No border
Text: None
Stocks:  /  /  
Anything else: Just Sasuke in the last one


----------



## Nawheetos (Sep 6, 2010)

Would like a profile pic please :3
Cut it down however you like.
Can you stick 'Narutard' on it somewhere/somehow?  doesn't have to stand out.

~thanks


----------



## Morphine (Sep 6, 2010)

*Nawheetos*


----------



## Scarlet (Sep 6, 2010)

150x150 please with light effects and a dotted border.

For Morphine.


----------



## Nawheetos (Sep 6, 2010)

Morphine said:


> *Nawheetos*


Fast 

Thanks Morphi


----------



## Morphine (Sep 6, 2010)

Nawheetos said:


> Fast
> 
> Thanks Morphi



you're welcome <3



Scarlet said:


> 150x150 please with light effects and a dotted border.
> 
> For Morphine.





rep and cred


----------



## Milkshake (Sep 6, 2010)

Eh, I never got my avatars


----------



## Crayons (Sep 6, 2010)

You didn't?  Let me check, hold on

*edit:* OMG! _I never saw your request._ I'm really sorry. I'll do yours first before I do the other requests. I promise to post them before the day ends (erm, it's 5:04 am here btw xD)

So sorry >.<


----------



## Muse (Sep 6, 2010)

I'll work on Super Mike's now


----------



## Milkshake (Sep 6, 2010)

It's okay Crayons. I understand XD


----------



## Muse (Sep 6, 2010)

*Super Mike:*


​


----------



## Scarlet (Sep 6, 2010)

Morphine said:


> you're welcome <3
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Morphy


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 6, 2010)

Thanks Muse.


----------



## Beυrre (Sep 7, 2010)

Could I get a 125x125 avatar please?


*Spoiler*: _Stock & info_ 







Dotted border and feel free to play around with it a bit. Also, if you can, could you make two separate avatars with one of the full body and one of just Megan's face and shoulders?

Thank you, I will rep and credit. <:


----------



## Crayons (Sep 7, 2010)

*Milkshake*


----------



## Crayons (Sep 7, 2010)

*Mia*


----------



## Attor (Sep 7, 2010)

senior ava please.


*Spoiler*: __ 





dotted border, with ava focusing mostly on the face. could you maybe do some effects, too? anything you wants, thanks. 

this can be for anyone.


----------



## Laex (Sep 7, 2010)

I havent done anything in a while because of school, and the fact that I didnt have photoshop. But I can do these.



Beυrre said:


> Could I get a 125x125 avatar please?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Stock & info_
> ...





Attor said:


> senior ava please.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


----------



## m o l o k o (Sep 7, 2010)

those are absolutely gorgeous, crayons- spreading as fast as I can :3


----------



## Laex (Sep 7, 2010)

*Beurre*



*Attor*


----------



## Milkshake (Sep 7, 2010)

Crayons said:


> *Milkshake*



FFFFFFFFffff this is orgasmic pek thanks!


----------



## Crayons (Sep 8, 2010)

*lKazuhiro*


----------



## Crayons (Sep 8, 2010)

*Seduction*


----------



## Crayons (Sep 8, 2010)

*NEW RULES*

✖ Please be SOMEWHAT active on here. you must have a minimum of 50+ posts *100 posts*.
✖Only three *two* stocks per request, please.

_*The rest of the rules remain unchanged. Rules can be found in the first post of this thread. Thank you!_​


----------



## Naked (Sep 9, 2010)

Request for★anybody
Size☆125x125
Border type★Solid
Text☆
Stock★
Anything else☆Thanks for considering my request.


----------



## Kazuhiro (Sep 10, 2010)

Crayons said:


> *lKazuhiro*



Thanks a lot, Crayons. = X


----------



## Sunako (Sep 10, 2010)

Random lovey dovey avas please



150x150


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 10, 2010)

Crap I had 3 ready to go

Anyway





here ya go. Dotted border; for anyone.


----------



## Morphine (Sep 11, 2010)

I'll take Mike, will have tomorrow.


----------



## Scarlet (Sep 11, 2010)

I'd like some random Avys please Crayons!!!

I would greatly appreciate it. 

150x150 please


----------



## Yoona (Sep 11, 2010)

Requesting avy please. 

150 x 150 .
Focused on the bear with the icecream.
One warning the image is pretty big 



Thanks in advance.


----------



## Crayons (Sep 11, 2010)

*Naked Snacks!*


----------



## Naked (Sep 11, 2010)

Crayons said:


> *Naked Snacks!*



Thanks!  
Rep and cred of course.


----------



## Dim Mak (Sep 11, 2010)

Can i use this pic:

She's so cute pek


----------



## Crayons (Sep 12, 2010)

*PLEASE EVERYONE, TURN YOUR SIG OFF WHEN POSTING HERE.*


----------



## Sunako (Sep 12, 2010)

omg love those avys~!
pek


----------



## Morphine (Sep 12, 2010)

*Super Mike

*;

REP AND *CRED*


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 12, 2010)

Morphine said:


> *Super Mike
> 
> *;
> 
> REP AND *CRED*



Thanks, will rep, I'm 24'd atm.


----------



## Muse (Sep 13, 2010)

*Halca:*



~~



Booya Kun said:


> Can i use this pic:
> 
> She's so cute



Yes, no rep or cred required....you can just have it :3​


----------



## Morphine (Sep 13, 2010)

Can I have some random avs as well, Hannahdoll? 

Will rep and cred <3


----------



## Jay. (Sep 13, 2010)

> Crayons (I'll try my best to recreate the same effects. Also, I just realized that you are asking for a set. I don't do sets -- only avatars. Do you still want me to do your request?)


yes. doesn't matter. still do eet.


----------



## Scarlet (Sep 13, 2010)

These three thankies lovely.


----------



## Crayons (Sep 14, 2010)

*Jay.*




Rep and cred please.


----------



## Crayons (Sep 14, 2010)

*Morphine*





Pick up to three <3


----------



## santanico (Sep 14, 2010)

hello there~

can any of you lovely gals make this pretty and stuff?
Doesn't have to be too fancy, just cute and simple plz

size:senior

border: one dotted and one plain.

thanks in advance :3


----------



## Dim Mak (Sep 14, 2010)

Muse said:


> *Halca:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ty pek, i'll rep you anyway.


----------



## Morphine (Sep 14, 2010)

^sig off



Crayons said:


> *Morphine*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thank you <333333


----------



## Duffy (Sep 14, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _ Request_ 







Size: 150x150 and another thats 125x125 plz
Boarder: Dotted black or white which ever looks better
Effects: Freestye
Note: If ya could remove the lil URL at the bottom and the current yellow boarder.



Size: 200L x 150W
Boarder: White or black whatever goes better
Effects: freestyle
Note: Try to get his whole body in the avatar plz.




thanx


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 14, 2010)

Dotted border


*Spoiler*: __ 



[/img]




If you can't work with it then it's fine.

For anyone


----------



## Jαmes (Sep 15, 2010)

for hanners. 

can you make an avvy out of this? :33 


thankies


----------



## Jαmes (Sep 16, 2010)

they're already great hanners


----------



## Jαmes (Sep 16, 2010)

wait, have i already repped you for this hanners? i think not. i have to spread though


----------



## RockpiRate (Sep 16, 2010)

*For anyone.  *

*Stocks: *
*Spoiler*: __ 







*Sizes:* About Luffy 125x125 bec. the signature is small :< and one 100x100.
About Naruto 150x150 and 125x125.
*Borders:* The same borders like the signatures,please. 
*Thanks.*


----------



## santanico (Sep 16, 2010)

those are awesome, thank you!
That is actually my goddaughter :33


----------



## Hannibal (Sep 16, 2010)

avy request for Morphine

senior member size, your choice of effects and borders as usual


----------



## Mai (Sep 18, 2010)

Super Mike said:


> Dotted border
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



back to work


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 18, 2010)

*Avatar Request*

Stock: 
Size: 150x200 and 150x150
Border: Dotted or solid.
Other: Have fun with it.

Thanks in advance for whoever takes my request.


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 18, 2010)

ramdom k-on avys i dont care about what you do or stock i love all characters XD

who ever wants it


----------



## Smiley (Sep 18, 2010)

Stock:  Size: 150x150
Border: Solid.

For anyone.


----------



## Sunako (Sep 18, 2010)

150x150


----------



## Goobtachi (Sep 18, 2010)

Request: senior memebr set

Stock :


----------



## Mai (Sep 18, 2010)

Super Mike:


----------



## Morphine (Sep 18, 2010)

Will have Hannibal's request tomorrow.


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 18, 2010)

ohhh well just do random avys then  XD i really just like avys XD


----------



## Morphine (Sep 19, 2010)

*Hannibal*

;;

rep and cred

~ taking Brandon and Kazehana


----------



## Duffy (Sep 19, 2010)

nah its good, thanks.


----------



## Rubi (Sep 19, 2010)

Request for: Muse
Size: 125 x 125
Border: none
Effects: up to you
Text: Up to you. If you could think of any than it's ok for me
Anything else: if possible, could you please make. The av focused on both Ciel and Sebastian? If not, then just make it focused on Ciel [the kid]
stock: 

Please and thank you~


----------



## Muse (Sep 19, 2010)

Doing 苦痛, Sunako, Dark Jecht, and Viscaria's now


----------



## Muse (Sep 19, 2010)

*苦痛:*

​


----------



## Smiley (Sep 19, 2010)

Muse said:


> *苦痛:*
> 
> ​



Thank you


----------



## Muse (Sep 19, 2010)

*Sunako:*




*Dark Jecht:*
​


----------



## Muse (Sep 19, 2010)

*Viscaria:*
​


----------



## Goobtachi (Sep 19, 2010)

Great work, Muse..24'd right now...will rep tomorrow.


----------



## Muse (Sep 19, 2010)

^Ok thanks, turn off your sig please :3


----------



## Kirin (Sep 19, 2010)

Request for: anybody
Size: 150x200
Border type: No Border 
Stock: 
*Spoiler*: __ 








Request for: anybody
Size: 150x200
Border type: No Border 
Stock: 
*Spoiler*: __ 







Anything else: I would like the avy without the black lines and also I would like a nice effect on Sasuke`s eyes if it is possible. Thank you.

Note: I would not be able to be online until the next Sunday in case my avys are finished soon.


----------



## Rubi (Sep 20, 2010)

Thanks a lot, Muse. They're beautiful~ 

I'll rep when I'm not 24d.


----------



## Morphine (Sep 20, 2010)

*Kazehana*

;;

;;

;;

ypu can take up to three, rep and cred

will have Brandom tomorrow or later today


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 20, 2010)

Morphine said:


> *Kazehana*
> 
> 
> ypu can take up to three, rep and cred
> ...




MOOOE 

their nice thanks morphi  


ill take these three 



>


----------



## Smiley (Sep 20, 2010)

*Stock*: 
*Shape: *Rounded and Solid.
*Size*: Senior.
*Specifics:* Just get Sasuke in please. 

Thanks.


----------



## Aiku (Sep 20, 2010)

Request for: Whoever gets it first.
Size: 150x150 
Border type: Dotted
Text: None
Stock: 
Anything else: An avatar of the blue haired one on the right.


----------



## Cjones (Sep 20, 2010)

Ava of her face only.

Size: 150x150
Effect: Nothing specific, do what you like.


----------



## Z (Sep 22, 2010)

For Muse or Mai

Can I get it in a bunch of different borders?


----------



## Jαmes (Sep 23, 2010)

hanners of brandy :33 

trans avy pls? no border. 



thanks 

link if img doesn't show:


----------



## Crayons (Sep 23, 2010)

Jαmes, I fail at making trans ;__; sorry  maybe the others can do it.. Mai? Muse? Morphine? Laex? Take your pick >.<


----------



## Jαmes (Sep 23, 2010)

any one of them who'd like to take it on will be great


----------



## rice (Sep 23, 2010)

Request for★ anybody 
Size☆ 150x150
Border type★Dotted 4px black
Text☆nope
[sp=Stock★][/sp]
Top guy☆


----------



## Bungee Gum (Sep 23, 2010)

heya, im requesting a senior sized avy



border should be thin white line, thanks

Text: Olaf

anyone idc


----------



## Smiley (Sep 23, 2010)

Crayons said:


> *苦痛*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you, their awesome.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 23, 2010)

I was just wondering if Morphine forgot about my request...


----------



## Crayons (Sep 23, 2010)

^ Sorry for the delay. I'll send her a PM.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 24, 2010)

No worries. It turned out great.


----------



## Z (Sep 24, 2010)

Actually, Crayons if you want you can do my request.


----------



## Laex (Sep 24, 2010)

Jαmes said:


> hanners of brandy :33
> 
> trans avy pls? no border.
> 
> ...





Frango said:


> Request for★ anybody
> Size☆ 150x150
> Border type★Dotted 4px black
> Text☆nope
> ...



I can do these then? ;3;


----------



## Laex (Sep 24, 2010)

*James*



*Frango*

I really didn't get what you wanted for a border because a dotted 4px black looked ugly as hell :I


----------



## Milkshake (Sep 24, 2010)

requestie for Crayons C:
150x150
dotted/black or white bordered



(centered on them both)

thanks <3


----------



## rice (Sep 25, 2010)

Laex said:


> *Frango*
> 
> I really didn't get what you wanted for a border because a dotted 4px black looked ugly as hell :I



awesome :33 thanks Laex, and sorry about it


----------



## Smiley (Sep 25, 2010)

For Crayons.

Stock: {}
Size: 150x150
Border: Rounded and another your choice.
Thanks.


----------



## Eternity (Sep 26, 2010)

If you want workers, I want to join. Here is some examples of my work if you need: 



If you want me here is my "rules":

- I can do stock search, so you can ask for "a good sasuke stock" or "Something from Reborn".

- I havve two styles: "Simple" and "My style"


----------



## Milkshake (Sep 27, 2010)

Oooooooo ~ So pretty  Thanks Crayons.


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 28, 2010)

For Crayons






Usual dotted border. Rep and cred as usuall too.


----------



## Eternity (Sep 28, 2010)

Uhm, not to be pushy or anything, but can you at least say yes or no to my application?


----------



## Raven Rider (Sep 28, 2010)

Can you make an avatar of this?

Just her face and a solid boarder
Oh and please try to make it as cute as you can.


----------



## Muse (Sep 28, 2010)

^I'll do this one, but plz turn off your sig :3


----------



## Raven Rider (Sep 28, 2010)

Muse said:


> ^I'll do this one, but plz turn off your sig :3



 Thanks! Sorry I forget sometimes.


----------



## Muse (Sep 28, 2010)

*riderinhood2:*

​


----------



## Raven Rider (Sep 28, 2010)

Muse said:


> *riderinhood2:*
> 
> ​



 Their so cute thank you very much


----------



## Crayons (Sep 28, 2010)

*Super Mike*



Crayons said:


> *NEW RULES*
> 
> ✖ Please be SOMEWHAT active on here. you must have a minimum of 50+ posts *100 posts*.
> ✖Only three *two* stocks per request, please.
> ...


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 28, 2010)

Sorry about that. Editing my request.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Sep 29, 2010)

thin black lined border please


----------



## Crayons (Sep 30, 2010)

*Super Mike*




Rep and cred.

*Isis*



Rep and cred.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Sep 30, 2010)

thank you.


----------



## Smiley (Oct 1, 2010)

*Stock*: {}
*Size*: 150x150 and 170x170 (Profile Pic)
*Border*: Rounded and another your dotted please.

Thanks.


----------



## Crayons (Oct 3, 2010)

*Eternαl*


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 4, 2010)

crayons or muse 

two avys 150x200

dotted with white borders


*Spoiler*: __ 












any effects is fine with me


----------



## Crayons (Oct 4, 2010)

^ Hi Kagura, we changed our rules in the first page:



Crayons said:


> ✖ Only *two* stocks per request, please.


----------



## ღMomoღ (Oct 4, 2010)

avy req please^^

size:150x150 and 125x125
other things up to u,please make it look cute ne^^
thank u already


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 4, 2010)

Crayons said:


> ^ Hi Kagura, we changed our rules in the first page:



sorry edit it


----------



## cheshire cat (Oct 4, 2010)

Request for: ala Crayuns. Gah I tried to make avatars from these images but my ava skills so I turn to my favourite ava shoppe.
Senior size please
Border type: No border
Stock:  |

I want the first ava to be around both their knees..like what I tried in my ava right now. /fail
lol and I know that the second stock is sort of difficult - seeing as how it is real dark, but I'd still like to see whatcha do hannah goanna :] Thanks so much!


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Oct 4, 2010)

*for crayons please~*

stock - 
size - 150x150
borders - nooooonnnne


----------



## Z (Oct 4, 2010)

Hey Crayons



Border type -


----------



## Smiley (Oct 5, 2010)

Crayons said:


> *Eternαl*



Sorry I totally forgot about it. Thanks in advance, REPPED.


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 5, 2010)

Request for Crayons :3

150x150.
Dotted bordered/curved/none.


----------



## cheshire cat (Oct 5, 2010)

Crayons said:


> *Confetti*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just what I wanted dear  Thanks so much hannah, your avas are divine  <3


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Oct 7, 2010)

Thank you! I love them all.
will rep you when i can again


----------



## Bungee Gum (Oct 8, 2010)

Nova said:


> heya, im requesting a senior sized avy
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Unbanned, can u do my request now? thanks


----------



## Bungee Gum (Oct 8, 2010)

yeh that looks friggin hella good, thanks


----------



## Yoona (Oct 9, 2010)

Avy req ^_^
Size - 150 x 150







Thanks in advance.


----------



## Grimmjow (Oct 9, 2010)

Can someone make this look really nice?


Same size it is. rep and credit thank you


----------



## Crayons (Oct 10, 2010)

*Milkshake, Halca and Grimmjow:* I'll post your avatars tomorrow.


----------



## Crayons (Oct 10, 2010)

*Milkshake*




Rep and cred.


----------



## ~Namine (Oct 10, 2010)

Make it super cute-er


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 10, 2010)

Yoshhhhhhhhhh  Exactly how I wanted it.

Thanks Crayons :33


----------



## Crayons (Oct 10, 2010)

*Halca*




Rep and cred.

*Grimmjow*

I'm sorry, I didn't check the stock before promising to do it. If I saw the stock, I would have told you right away that I can't do much about it because the quality is very low. This is the only thing that I can do about it. Obviously it's not gonna be used for an avatar so please rep.


----------



## Grimmjow (Oct 10, 2010)

It's fine like that thank you


----------



## Yoona (Oct 11, 2010)

Crayons said:


> *Halca*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Will do 
Thanks pek


----------



## Crayons (Oct 12, 2010)

*~Namine*



Rep and cred.


----------



## ~Namine (Oct 12, 2010)

Thank youuu!


----------



## RockpiRate (Oct 15, 2010)

For Crayons

Avys from these two.
**Stock1 :*
**Stock2 :*
**Others :* Avatars 150x150 & 125x125. I want an avatar of each.No effects. I know is an big order, don't rush. I can wait.


----------



## Z (Oct 18, 2010)

*Request -* Senior Sized Avatar
*Border type* - Thin, white border.
*Stock* - 

Get both his hands in the avatar.


----------



## Smiley (Oct 18, 2010)

*For Crayons.

Stock*: 
*Shape: *Rounded and Dotted.
*Size*: Senior.

*Stock*: 
*Shape: *Rounded and Dotted.
*Size*: Senior.
*Thank you. 

*


----------



## Jαmes (Oct 19, 2010)

can anyone make an ava of the kitty? :33 



thanks


----------



## Jαmes (Oct 19, 2010)

oh my god! i see a crayons!  

/completely unrelated to avatar reqeusts; goes away now


----------



## Jay. (Oct 19, 2010)

oh yeah focus on the black guy ofcourse. crop out the chick.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 20, 2010)

For whoever will take it



Of Buggy(the one on the right) please

125 x 125, thin black border

Thank you


----------



## Smiley (Oct 22, 2010)

Crayons said:


> *Eternαl*



If it's not too much hassle, can you zoom in more on Adriana Lima's face so that's it's a sort of close up shot. If not, that's fine. :33

And thank you very much by the way, there beautiful.


----------



## Overwatch (Oct 22, 2010)

Request for Crayons:



Standard borders. I would also appreciate some different sizes.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Oct 22, 2010)

requesting a profile picture 



170 x 170, if possible one of each of the pictures, although the one in the left is not that wide. if you can't no problem, just do the one in the right 

no borders or rounded borders, whatever works better

and just do anything to make it pretty

thanks in advance :33


----------



## Smiley (Oct 22, 2010)

Crayons said:


> *Eternαl*



Thank you Cray. Will rep as soon as Im done spreading.


----------



## Skylit (Oct 22, 2010)

yo,.
Whoever gets it first

Stock: 
Size: 150x150
Border: none
Effects: Whatever looks fine

ty. :3


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 23, 2010)

Cheers crayons


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 23, 2010)

Can you please make a avatar of this from the chest up and as clear/sharp as you can get it? No Border and senior member max size. thanks



 or if this size is better can you make it from the waste up.


----------



## Metaro (Oct 23, 2010)

Hi

*Spoiler*: __ 



Can I have an avatar 125x125
Of this


Or at leat this )':



Thank you so much!.


----------



## ~Namine (Oct 23, 2010)

Can you add text to the bottom of the avy? saying 'Avenged Sevenfold' 
it's alright if you cant


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Oct 25, 2010)

Crayons said:


> *ane*
> 
> 
> 
> Rep. Cred if using as avatar.



awesome 

thanks a lot


----------



## Skylit (Oct 25, 2010)

Crayons said:


> *Skylit*
> 
> 
> 
> Rep and cred.



thank you. :3


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 25, 2010)

Thanks Crayons. I would rep you but I am currently sealed...for some reason.

I am going to use the middle one.


----------



## Crayons (Oct 26, 2010)

*Metaro*




Rep and cred.



~Namine said:


> Can you add text to the bottom of the avy? saying 'Avenged Sevenfold'
> it's alright if you cant



I'm sorry, I just saw your stock >.> I don't do gifs.


----------



## Metaro (Oct 26, 2010)

Crayons said:


> *Metaro*
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Oh my gosh So cute XD Thanks a lot


----------



## Crayons (Nov 1, 2010)

*SHOP
TEMPORARILY
CLOSED*​


----------



## Crayons (Jan 3, 2011)

*SHOP REOPEN*
​


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Jan 3, 2011)

*Size:* 150x150 
*Border type:* your choice on the type
*Stock:*


----------



## Sunako (Jan 3, 2011)

150x150

No border.


----------



## Crayons (Jan 3, 2011)

*Sazen*



*Sunako*


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Jan 3, 2011)

Crayons said:


> *Sazen*



thank you I love them all


----------



## valerian (Jan 3, 2011)

No effects and thin black border please.


----------



## Porcelain (Jan 3, 2011)

I sent a PM, Cray.

If you accept, I'd like to do Jotaro Kugo's request.


----------



## Fear (Jan 3, 2011)

125x125
[]
Solid Border
Thank you. ​


----------



## Crayons (Jan 4, 2011)

*Jotaro Kujo*



(no need to cred, just rep)

*Fear*



rep and cred please


----------



## valerian (Jan 4, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## Grimmjow (Jan 4, 2011)

Avy request. Can you do it like your current avy? It looks bright.

Stock: 

Size: 150x150 and 150x200


Rep and credit thank you


----------



## Crayons (Jan 4, 2011)

*Grimmjow*




Best I can do to make it bright and toning the magenta color down without destroying the way it looks~ I hope I did it right.  Cred and rep.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 4, 2011)

I'd like two avatars of this please.

One 125x125 the other 150x150, thin black border no effects


----------



## Grimmjow (Jan 4, 2011)

Thank you it's perfect.


----------



## PlayStation (Jan 5, 2011)

Raptor Diego said:


> I'd like two avatars of this please.
> 
> One 125x125 the other 150x150, thin black border no effects


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 5, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## santanico (Jan 6, 2011)

hey crayons, can I get just a nice 150 x 200 avatar?


----------



## Origami (Jan 7, 2011)

_May I take Starr's request? 
If so, housekeeping Starr's ;3_​


----------



## Crayons (Jan 7, 2011)

I'll do it Origami, I like the stock :3c


----------



## Crayons (Jan 7, 2011)

*Starr*



Rep + cred if using.


----------



## santanico (Jan 7, 2011)

That's amazing, thank you


----------



## Sillay (Jan 7, 2011)

> 3. [CRAYONS ONLY] I provide random avatars for those who doesn't have a stock, or any idea in mind. Just tell me that you want a random avatar and I'll give you one. Note: I will not search for stock, so don't post requests like, "I want a K-On avatar" or "make me some nice Lost avas". I'll provide six random avatars, my style, and you can pick up to three.



No stock in mind at all; just want nice avatars  You still do them hopefully?


----------



## Milkshake (Jan 8, 2011)

craaaayons :3
150x150 & 150x200.


border: none or dotted, whatever looks best


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 8, 2011)

m o l o k o or crayons 

dotted with white borders for both or no borders avys  whichever fits

sizes 150x150 and 170x220

focus on England in the first stock




*Spoiler*: __ 








thanks s


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jan 8, 2011)

Crayons,  if allowed can I take it?


----------



## m o l o k o (Jan 8, 2011)

*Kagura*




*Spoiler*: __ 









hope you like them <3


----------



## Crayons (Jan 8, 2011)

*Sillay*




You can pick up to three.



ane said:


> Crayons,  if allowed can I take it?



Yes you can. Rep and credit please.


----------



## Crayons (Jan 8, 2011)

*Milkshake*

Origami did this. If you are going to use him, give him rep and cred.. but if you still want me to make you an avatar out of the stocks you posted, just tell me and I'll get to work :3c


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 8, 2011)

m o l o k o said:


> *Kagura*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





OMG  

thanks Mimi  (i love you avy style )

im now going to wear england at the other place


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jan 8, 2011)

Crayons said:


> Yes you can. Rep and credit please.



thanks .... already repped  and will cred when I use :33


----------



## Milkshake (Jan 8, 2011)

Nah its cool, I luv em Origami is equally as great :> thou I did want both Riza and Roy together in the second stock. Can u make that happen?


----------



## Sillay (Jan 8, 2011)

Crayons said:


> *Sillay*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pretty much what I was looking for; thank you.


----------



## Crayons (Jan 8, 2011)

Milkshake said:


> Nah its cool, I luv em Origami is equally as great :> thou I did want both Riza and Roy together in the second stock. Can u make that happen?



Alright, I'll make you an avatar with both of them in it. :]


----------



## valerian (Jan 8, 2011)

Thin black border for both please


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 8, 2011)

2 avatars, one junior the other senoir 

Thin white border please


----------



## Origami (Jan 9, 2011)

_Pick up:




*Spoiler*: Jotaro Kujo 










*Spoiler*: Raptor Diego 








_​


----------



## Duffy (Jan 9, 2011)

Avatar

Size: Whatever size it is without the boarder current boarder.
Text: None
Effect: Nothing too much just style it up a bit. (freestyle on it)
boarder: Remove the current white boarder, replace it with something simple like dotted

thanks


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 9, 2011)

thank you.


----------



## Porcelain (Jan 9, 2011)

Shiiiiiit, where have I been?

I need to do a request people~


----------



## Origami (Jan 9, 2011)

Pick up:​

*Spoiler*: _Duffy_ 




Sorry but this was bad stock v.v


----------



## Crayons (Jan 9, 2011)

*Milkshake*

I found the stock difficult to work with >.> I could have done something better but I realized just now that I don't have any of my brushes after I reformatted my computer two months ago.

I hope this will do.


----------



## Milkshake (Jan 9, 2011)

i can't really see their faces, like i wanted
and it's pretty blurry
but thank you <3


----------



## Duffy (Jan 9, 2011)

Origami said:


> Pick up:​
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Duffy_
> 
> ...



I know. It looks good tho so no worries. Thanx


----------



## Yoona (Jan 9, 2011)

Requesting 2 avys.

Request for★ anybody
Size☆ 150x150 
Border type★No Border 
Stock★ 1.

2. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



[/IMG]



Anything else☆ Thank you in advance!


----------



## PlayStation (Jan 10, 2011)

Hope you like it :]
Rep n cred if you're using. If there's anything else just ask.


----------



## Koroshi (Jan 10, 2011)

Just do whatever.


----------



## Porcelain (Jan 10, 2011)

Mine mine mine !


----------



## Yoona (Jan 10, 2011)

PlayStation said:


> Hope you like it :]
> Rep n cred if you're using. If there's anything else just ask.



Thanks .
Will do !.


----------



## RockpiRate (Jan 11, 2011)

For Crayons I'm so glad that you opened the shop again 
Size: 150x150
Border type: Round 
Stock:


----------



## Porcelain (Jan 11, 2011)

Said to myself, "I might as well do it," Koroshi 

*~Koroshi~*
The image was pretty crappy, so I'm sorry if they look like shit. v.v



rep and cred, if using, please.

Tell me if you need something different. Or ask someone else to make 'em.


----------



## santanico (Jan 12, 2011)

request for crayons whenever possible 

150 x 200 avatar

Whatever looks best, work your magic, hun.


----------



## Crayons (Jan 12, 2011)

Will post RockpiRate and Starr's avatars tomorrow~


----------



## m o l o k o (Jan 12, 2011)

*God Movement*


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 13, 2011)

Thin black border please


----------



## Koroshi (Jan 13, 2011)

Porcelain said:


> Said to myself, "I might as well do it," Koroshi
> 
> *~Koroshi~*
> The image was pretty crappy, so I'm sorry if they look like shit. v.v
> ...



Thanks              .


----------



## Origami (Jan 13, 2011)

(Sorry, Crayons, I've finales and won't be able to work here till 1-24)


Pick up:


*Spoiler*: _Raptor Diego_ 










Rep and Credit please =3​


----------



## santanico (Jan 13, 2011)

Crayons said:


> *Starr*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wonderful pek


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 13, 2011)

Origami said:


> *Spoiler*: _Raptor Diego_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks


----------



## Grimmjow (Jan 14, 2011)

For Crayons just an avy.

I just want the colours enhanced but not to bright.

Stock: 

Border: just one thin black and one with no border

Size: 150x200

Rep and credit thank you very much.


----------



## Crayons (Jan 15, 2011)

*Grimmjow*



Rep + credit.


----------



## Vice (Jan 16, 2011)

Request for: anybody
Size: senior 
Border type: solid
Text: N/A
Stock: 
Anything else: you can do whatever you want with the effects and I don't necessarily need the lightening in the background
__________ __________

Request for: anybody
Size: senior 
Border type: solid
Text: N/A
Stock: 
Anything else: effects up to whoever takes the request


----------



## Judecious (Jan 17, 2011)

Request for: Crayons
Size: senior(150x150)
Border type: dotted
Text: None
Stock: 
Anything else: Extra 150x200


----------



## Crayons (Jan 19, 2011)

*Judecious*




Sorry for the delay, I was pretty occupied in the past few days. Rep + cred.

*Doing Vile's request next.*


----------



## Crayons (Jan 19, 2011)

*Vile*




Sorry for the delay, I was pretty occupied in the past few days. Rep + cred if using


----------



## Vice (Jan 19, 2011)

Awesome job. Love it.


----------



## Dim Mak (Jan 20, 2011)

Request For: Doesn't matter.
Size: 150x150
Border Type: None
Text: None
Stock: 

Anything else: No.


----------



## m o l o k o (Jan 21, 2011)

*Dim Mak*

​


----------



## Crayons (Jan 21, 2011)

*God Movement*


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 21, 2011)

Request for: Crayons
Size: Junior (125x125) and Senior(150x150)
Border type: Thin white
Stock:


----------



## Dim Mak (Jan 22, 2011)

m o l o k o said:


> *Dim Mak*
> 
> ​


It looks lovely, ty pek


----------



## Crayons (Jan 23, 2011)

Will post Raptor Diego's avatars tomorrow
Refresh, I'll make your avatars when you are unbanned. Please post when you come back and still want the avatar.


----------



## Judecious (Jan 23, 2011)

Crayons said:


> *Judecious*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Omg thanks, i didn't even know you had done it


----------



## Crayons (Jan 24, 2011)

*Raptor Diego*




Rep and cred


----------



## The Virgin (Jan 24, 2011)

OMG. i can't believe there's something like this here in NF..... i'm so happy..i'm can i request for one?

i'd like to have another pic from Hisoka and Illumi from HunterXHunter... much like my current Avatar, but i want them in a wedding attire. both wearing the grooms dress as if they'd be married, but both will also have veil worn.... 

is it doable?


----------



## Crayons (Jan 24, 2011)

The Virgin said:


> OMG. i can't believe there's something like this here in NF..... i'm so happy..i'm can i request for one?
> 
> i'd like to have another pic from Hisoka and Illumi from HunterXHunter... much like my current Avatar, but i want them in a wedding attire. both wearing the grooms dress as if they'd be married, but both will also have veil worn....
> 
> is it doable?



_Please_ read the rules in the first page. Here are some of them:



Crayons said:


> ✖ Sorry, but for the most part our style is simple. As in *photomanip'ing, adding light textures, etc.* If you're looking for lots of gfx art, this is NOT the shop for you.
> ✖ *MQ/HQ stocks only.* I don't think I have to tell you guys what that is. We will try making something out of LQ stocks, but if they're too difficult to work with, we'll either flat out refuse your request or you'll have to do with whatever we can come up with. Just remember: better stock = better avatars.
> ✖ I will not search for stock, so don't post requests like, _"I want a K-On avatar"_ or _"make me some nice Lost avas"_.



We don't take drawing requests, and we don't search for stock. Please provide stock ~


----------



## Refresh (Jan 24, 2011)

hey im back, embarrassing one day ban gone.

same specs as before crayons, much appreciated. 

Thanks again


----------



## Crayons (Jan 24, 2011)

*EVERYONE, PLEASE DISABLE SIGS*

I'll post yours tomorrow


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 24, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## Refresh (Jan 24, 2011)

i didnt do it the first time so i deleted it, i did it the second time but forgot this time..FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


sawy


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jan 24, 2011)

stock- 

make it size for profile pic. and make it exclusively on marco on the right, thanks!

effects and border pls as well


----------



## m o l o k o (Jan 24, 2011)

^ link's not working


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jan 24, 2011)

my bad


----------



## Duffy (Jan 25, 2011)

Size 200L x 150W
Boarder: Dotted
Effect: Freestyle


----------



## m o l o k o (Jan 25, 2011)

^ stock doesn't show up


*Nova*



let me know if you prefer different borders


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jan 25, 2011)

k thank you will rep tom when im not 24'd


----------



## kyochi (Jan 25, 2011)

For *Crayons*.  

Size(s): 150x150 
Border: None 
Text: Noooone 
Stock: ,  
Just do what you normally do. 

Please and thaaaanks.


----------



## Crayons (Jan 26, 2011)

*Refresh*




So sorry for the delay. I downloaded additional fonts because when I make avatars, I don't post it until I'm satisfied with it, until I can tell myself, "I'd wear this avatar if it were mine". :/ rep + cred if using.

*Request queue:*
1.  - for anyone (the pic isn't showing, please upload somewhere else)
2.  - Crayons (will post tomorrow)


----------



## Crayons (Jan 26, 2011)

*Kyochi*





I normally make only three avatars per stock but I love the second stock so I added another one :3 I could make like ten avatars out of it lol.

*Request queue:*
1.  - for anyone (the pic isn't showing, please upload somewhere else)


----------



## kyochi (Jan 26, 2011)

Waaaah, thank you Crayons.  They look amazing. 

I've repped and will credit when I use !


----------



## PlayStation (Jan 27, 2011)

I want to take Duffy's but the pic isn't showing. please reupload somewhere else, duffy


----------



## Refresh (Jan 29, 2011)

Crayons said:


> *Refresh*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



my god i love you


----------



## kyochi (Feb 4, 2011)

*Crayons*, 

Size(s): 150x150 
Border: None 
Text: ''Yoite'' for the first stock. :I   
Stock(s): ,


----------



## Fear (Feb 5, 2011)

150x150
One Dotted Border Another Rounded.
Stock: 

Fank U.


----------



## Origami (Feb 5, 2011)

​


----------



## Yeobo (Feb 5, 2011)

Request for★ no preference~
Size☆ 150x150 
Border type★ Dotted 
Text☆ N/A
Stock★ 

<3


----------



## Origami (Feb 5, 2011)

​


----------



## Yeobo (Feb 5, 2011)

Sweet, quick! Thanks. <3


----------



## Flame Emperor (Feb 5, 2011)

*Request for Crayons~*

*Stock:* [] - 3 seperate avatars
*Border:* 
*Effects:* Go crazy :33

Thanks~


----------



## Crayons (Feb 6, 2011)

*Kyochi*


----------



## Jαmes (Feb 6, 2011)

dyou have any sensual avatars hanners? :33 

btw, i missed you


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Feb 6, 2011)

150x200
150x150


----------



## Origami (Feb 6, 2011)

Pick up:


*Spoiler*: _Vegeta Two_ 







​


----------



## Liverbird (Feb 6, 2011)

150x150 and 150x200

Use whatever you want to


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Feb 6, 2011)

Origami said:


> Pick up:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Vegeta Two_
> ...



Rep+
and also on BW


----------



## Origami (Feb 6, 2011)

The End said:


> 150x150 and 150x200
> 
> Use whatever you want to



Turn off your sig, please and the image isn't showing v.v


----------



## Liverbird (Feb 6, 2011)

Origami said:


> Turn off your sig, please and the image isn't showing v.v



Fixed both of em


----------



## Origami (Feb 6, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _The End_


----------



## Liverbird (Feb 6, 2011)

Origami said:


> *Spoiler*: _The End_



:amazed I wasn't even expecting it to be so epic and so quick, thanks a million, also is there a limit of requests I can make ? cos it seems I will be requesting often here


----------



## Crayons (Feb 6, 2011)

*Flame Emperor:* I'll post yours tomorrow.
*Jαmes:* Well I only have a few, and I don't intend to give them away. >:
*The End:*



Crayons said:


> ✖ You can post another request *48 hours* after the last one was completed.



From the first post~


----------



## Jαmes (Feb 6, 2011)

​


Crayons said:


> *Flame Emperor:* I'll post yours tomorrow.
> *Jαmes:* Well I only have a few, and I don't intend to give them away. >:
> *The End:*
> 
> ...



sly little hanners


----------



## Crayons (Feb 7, 2011)

*Flame Emperor*



Rep and cred if using.


----------



## Flame Emperor (Feb 8, 2011)

Oh shiz, didn't know you were done. 

Thanks. +rep'd


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Feb 8, 2011)

150x200


----------



## Origami (Feb 8, 2011)

Pick up: 

Vegeta two:



​


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Feb 8, 2011)

shitz that was fast

rep+


----------



## Gilgamesh (Feb 8, 2011)

For Crayons


Thin black border please


----------



## Crayons (Feb 10, 2011)

*Raptor Diego:* I'll do your request when you are unbanned.


----------



## Sillay (Feb 10, 2011)

Like how I requested last time, could you just make me some random ones please? :]


----------



## Kool-Aid (Feb 10, 2011)

could i please have a senior ava of this



i don't care who does it, you guys are all good


----------



## psycheofthewoods (Feb 10, 2011)

Request for: anyone
Size: 125x125 avatar
Border type: dotted
Stock:


----------



## PlayStation (Feb 10, 2011)

psycheofthewoods said:


> Request for: anyone
> Size: 125x125 avatar
> Border type: dotted
> Stock:


----------



## psycheofthewoods (Feb 11, 2011)

Thankyou


----------



## Crayons (Feb 11, 2011)

*Request queue:*
1.  - for Crayons (post again when you're unbanned)
2.  - for anyone
3.  - for anyone


----------



## Milkshake (Feb 11, 2011)

For anyone

Size: 150x150
Border: dotted
No grays, pls ;3


----------



## PlayStation (Feb 12, 2011)

Milkshake said:


> For anyone
> 
> Size: 150x150
> Border: dotted



I'll take this too.


----------



## Milkshake (Feb 12, 2011)

Edited my request~


----------



## PlayStation (Feb 12, 2011)

oh sorry, I'm not sure how to work on the avatar. 



sorry if it's not that good


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Feb 12, 2011)

150x200


----------



## Milkshake (Feb 12, 2011)

PlayStation said:


> oh sorry, I'm not sure how to work on the avatar.
> 
> 
> 
> sorry if it's not that good



eh it's okay  I like it, I just didn't really want the effects on there and maybe some more coloration.

if it's okay, can someone else maybe take a shot at it?


----------



## Crayons (Feb 13, 2011)

*Request queue:*
1.  - for Crayons (post again when you're unbanned)
2.  - for anyone
3.  - for anyone
4.  - for anyone
5.  - for anyone

----

I'll start working on requests. Sorry for the delay, I was busy.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Feb 13, 2011)

I'm unbanned


----------



## Crayons (Feb 13, 2011)

*Raptor Diego*



Rep and cred if using.

*Sillay*




You can pick two. Rep and cred if using.

*Request queue:*
1.  - for anyone
2.  - for anyone
3.  - for anyone


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Feb 14, 2011)

Request for: Anyone
Size: Senior member size
Stock: 
Just give it some cool effects, i don't mind really.


----------



## Liverbird (Feb 14, 2011)

Please make it the 3 different sizes, since I use it for other forums too, thanks in advance


----------



## Sasuke Uchiha (Feb 14, 2011)

Crayons said:


> You can pick two. Rep and cred if using.
> 
> *Request queue:*
> 1.  - for anyone
> ...




I'll take the last two. Repped

Edit: I meant the pictures you quoted. I misquoted sorry.


----------



## Judecious (Feb 14, 2011)

Request for: Crayons
Size: 150x150 and 150x200 for each of the 3 characters
Border type: dotted
Stock:


----------



## Milkshake (Feb 14, 2011)

BlueSasuke said:


> I'll take the last two. Repped
> 
> Edit: I meant the pictures you quoted. I misquoted sorry.



what the-

you can't do that, those are for *Sillay*

you have to request a specific request with the form that's posted on the first page to receive avatars D:


----------



## Sillay (Feb 14, 2011)

Crayons said:


> Rep and cred if using.
> 
> *Sillay*
> 
> ...



Thank you! And you're sealed apparently, so next time I drop by, I'll try to rep you. :]

//edit; repped


----------



## Milkshake (Feb 14, 2011)

Milkshake said:


> For anyone
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



edited request.


----------



## PlayStation (Feb 15, 2011)

The End said:


> Please make it the 3 different sizes, since I use it for other forums too, thanks in advance





Rep n cred if using.


----------



## Liverbird (Feb 15, 2011)

PlayStation said:


> Rep n cred if using.



Thanks a lot mate


----------



## Crayons (Feb 15, 2011)

*Request queue: (Shop workers please do these first)*
1.  - for anyone
2.  - for anyone // You added another stock to your request.. We only allow two stocks per request :I
3.  - for anyone
4.  - for anyone
5.  - for Crayons


----------



## Milkshake (Feb 15, 2011)

Woopsie, forgot - used to the old rules.

Edited.


----------



## m o l o k o (Feb 15, 2011)

*Milkshake*

​


----------



## Crayons (Feb 15, 2011)

*Kool-Aid*



Sorry for the delay. Rep/cred if using.

*Request queue:*
1.  - picked up by m o l o k o (I understand.. You're one of our regular customers )
2.  - for anyone
3.  - for anyone
4.  - for Crayons

*edit: *moloko I already made Kool-Aid's >.<


----------



## Kool-Aid (Feb 15, 2011)

thanks :33


----------



## santanico (Feb 15, 2011)

Request for: Crayons, PlayStation, or m o l o k o 
Size:150x150 and 150x200 
Border type: Dotted and borderless
Stock:


----------



## Kaijin (Feb 15, 2011)

Request for: Anyone
Size: Junior
Stock: 

Just focus on the face


----------



## Crayons (Feb 15, 2011)

*Request queue: (Shop workers please do these first)*
1.  - picked up by m o l o k o (I understand.. You're one of our regular customers )
2.  - for anyone
3.  - for anyone
4.  - for Crayons
5.  - for Crayons, PlayStation, or m o l o k o 
6.  - for anyone


----------



## m o l o k o (Feb 15, 2011)

will have vegetatwo's and starr's requests by tomorrow, since buto renjin asks for effects and I'm afraid I can't deliver that :<


----------



## Milkshake (Feb 15, 2011)

m o l o k o said:


> *Milkshake*
> 
> ​



Thank you


----------



## PlayStation (Feb 15, 2011)

Crayons said:


> 6.  - for anyone


----------



## Empathy (Feb 16, 2011)

Aw, you guys only do Avatars  . Ah well I'd like to make a request please  .

*Request for:* Crayons, please :33
*Size:* Junior (125 x 125 I believe )
*Border Type:* Rounded
_*Text:*_ No thank you 
_*Stock*_: [] 

_*Anything Else:*_ Please make it match this:  ] I want it to be an alternative matching Avatar to that Signature please. So do the same effects as that one so they can match, feel free to add extra stuff just as long as it matches  .

Thanks in advance for at least taking the time to read my request , and of coruse I'll rep and credit your work.


----------



## Crayons (Feb 16, 2011)

*Request queue: (Shop workers please do these first)*
1.  - picked up by m o l o k o
2.  - for anyone
3.  - for Crayons
4.  - picked up by m o l o k o
5.  - the image in the second spoiler (and the second link) doesn't work. Please remember that we don't do too many gfx stuff -- we only do simple ones in this shop (read first page). Please turn off your sig in that post, and then fix the link to the images, and then I will do your request :3 but remember I only do simple ones. I can't promise to do your request until I have seen the missing image in your request.

---

I'll do undone requests tomorrow~


----------



## Kaijin (Feb 16, 2011)

Omg that looks great i like it a lot 

+rep'd


----------



## m o l o k o (Feb 16, 2011)

*^Vegata^Two^*

​


----------



## m o l o k o (Feb 16, 2011)

*Starr*

​

*Spoiler*: __ 



​


----------



## santanico (Feb 16, 2011)

that's wonderful, thank you.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Feb 16, 2011)

m o l o k o said:


> *^Vegata^Two^*
> 
> ​



Love them


----------



## Empathy (Feb 17, 2011)

Crayons said:


> - the image in the second spoiler (and the second link) doesn't work. Please remember that we don't do too many gfx stuff -- we only do simple ones in this shop (read first page). Please turn off your sig in that post, and then fix the link to the images, and then I will do your request :3 but remember I only do simple ones. I can't promise to do your request until I have seen the missing image in your request.
> 
> ---



, I'm so stupid. Please forgive my Ignorance. 

How's this; 
*Spoiler*: __ 



[] 


 So please make the Avatar match, that Signature above, thank you :33 . 

If you need the original stock here it is; [] 

EDIT Its fine I don't need anything spectacular, plus I've seen your work and it looks great. I'm sure you'll do fine, it doesn't have to be super special just as long as it matches the Signature  .


----------



## Crayons (Feb 17, 2011)

★No Ceilings★ - Alright, I'll try, but I can't promise that it will closely match that sig because I haven't installed new brushes yet ever since my pc crashed a month ago. If you're unsatisfied with the avatars that I will make, you're free to not take them~


----------



## Crayons (Feb 17, 2011)

*Butō Renjin*



Woah stock has bad quality.. This is the best I can do

*Request queue:*
1.  - for Crayons
2.  - for Crayons


----------



## Crayons (Feb 18, 2011)

*Judecious*




Rep and cred if using~

*Request queue:*
1.  - for Crayons


----------



## santanico (Feb 18, 2011)

request for Crayons 

type: Avatar 150 x 200 ; 150 x 150
stock: 
borders: dotted 
description: your usual darlin;


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Feb 20, 2011)

I need 2 more avys, joined a new forum
-__-

150x200


----------



## Crayons (Feb 21, 2011)

*★No Ceilings★*



To make up for the long delay, I also made 150x150 versions



*Request Queue:*
1.  - for Crayons
2.  - for anyone


----------



## Empathy (Feb 21, 2011)

Crayons said:


> *★No Ceilings★*
> 
> 
> 
> To make up for the long delay, I also made 150x150 versions



, thanks great work!


----------



## Kazuhiro (Feb 21, 2011)

Request for Origami

Stock: 
Size: 160x100

Apply your magic plz!


----------



## Crayons (Feb 21, 2011)

*Starr*




*Request Queue:*
1.  - for anyone
2.  - for Origami


----------



## santanico (Feb 21, 2011)

That's lovely


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 21, 2011)

stock- 

150x150

border

thanks~


----------



## Judecious (Feb 22, 2011)

Crayons said:


> *Judecious*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you. didn't even know they were done


----------



## Sine (Feb 22, 2011)

request: crayons
stock: 
size: 150x150


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Feb 23, 2011)

Stock: 
Size: 150x150
Borders: dotted

Thanks!


----------



## PlayStation (Feb 23, 2011)

Nova said:


> stock-
> 
> 150x150
> 
> ...


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 23, 2011)

thanks man, looks nice


----------



## Crayons (Feb 23, 2011)

*Request Queue:*
1.  - for anyone */taking this*
2.  - for Origami
3.  - for Crayons
4.  - for anyone

Will do Vegeta and shiner's request later~!


----------



## Fear (Feb 23, 2011)

For Crayons.

*Senior*
*Dotted*
[]
*Zoom in on her face.*

Thank you.


----------



## Crayons (Feb 23, 2011)

*^Vegeta^Two^*



Cute stock!  Rep please, since you can't cred me in another forum. Cred if you're using it here, though.

Please read rules on watermarks here. If I use the second stock, the watermark will be all over the avatar. Do you want me to proceed, anyway?

*shiner*



*Request Queue:*
1.  - for Origami //Origami has not logged in since the 10th of February. Is it alright if other workers will do your request?
2.  - for anyone
3.  - for Crayons


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Feb 23, 2011)

Crayons said:


> *^Vegeta^Two^*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yea thank-you, umm Ill rep here and give cred  as the other one yea the watermark is fine

thank-you in advance


----------



## Crayons (Feb 23, 2011)

Whoops, I forgot to add the link to the watermarks rule: 

Alright, I'll post your avatar later.


----------



## Kazuhiro (Feb 24, 2011)

Crayons said:


> 1.  - for Origami //Origami has not logged in since the 10th of February. Is it alright if other workers will do your request?



Oh yeah, sure. I don't mind.

Playstation or yourself can do it.


----------



## Crayons (Feb 25, 2011)

*^Vegeta^Two^*

With the watermark:



*Kazuhiro*



*Request Queue:*
1.  - for anyone
2.  - for Crayons


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Feb 25, 2011)

Thankyou
another question, If I wanted an avy of me in real life lol
can you do them


----------



## Kazuhiro (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks Crayons 

Reppin' and creditin'


----------



## Z (Feb 25, 2011)

For Crayons 



Thin black border please, center around Usher himself


----------



## Crayons (Feb 26, 2011)

*Desert Butterfly*



Lovely stock. Rep + cred please!
*
Fear*



Focused on her face. Rep + cred please!



^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> Thankyou
> another question, If I wanted an avy of me in real life lol
> can you do them



You mean an avatar using your photo as stock? Sure! Please post the request 48 hours after your last one was completed~

*Request Queue:*
1.  - for Crayons


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Feb 26, 2011)

The adorableness! Thanks Crayons 
will rep when I'm not 24'd anymore ^^


----------



## Crayons (Mar 1, 2011)

*Z*



So sorry D: I completely forgot about your request.


----------



## Z (Mar 1, 2011)

Thank you very much


----------



## santanico (Mar 2, 2011)

request for Crayons

size: 150 x 150
stock: 
border: 2 rounded corners (not sure what to call it), if possible.


----------



## Naked (Mar 3, 2011)

Request for★ Anybody
Size☆150x150
Border type★ No border
Text☆ None
Stock★ 
Anything else☆ Nope.

Thanks for your consideration.


----------



## Milkshake (Mar 5, 2011)

Request for★ anybody
Size☆ 150x200 
Border type★Dotted or none
Text☆ None
Stock★ 
*Spoiler*: _1_ 








Anything else☆just some pretty effects


----------



## Crayons (Mar 6, 2011)

*Request queue:*
*1.*  - for Crayons
*2.*  - for anybody
*3.*  - for anybody

I'll start working on requests today. I'm usually busy towards weekends (and during weekends). Sorry.


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 6, 2011)

Avatar request; 150x150; solid border



This request is for anyone who will take it.


----------



## Crayons (Mar 6, 2011)

*Starr*



*Request queue:*
*1.*  - for anybody
*2.*  - for anybody
*3.*  - for anyone


----------



## Gilgamesh (Mar 6, 2011)

For Crayons

Size: 150x 150
Border: Think black and thin white
Stock:


----------



## Crayons (Mar 7, 2011)

*Naked Snacks!*



*Request queue:*
*1.*  - for anybody
*2.*  - for anybody
*3.*  - for Crayons


----------



## Naked (Mar 7, 2011)

Crayons said:


> *Naked Snacks!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Crayons.


----------



## m o l o k o (Mar 7, 2011)

*Super Mike*

​

*Milkshake*

​


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 7, 2011)

Mimi or crayons 

150x200 170x220

dotted white borders


----------



## m o l o k o (Mar 7, 2011)

*Kagura*

​


----------



## Milkshake (Mar 7, 2011)

Do want 

Thx.


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 8, 2011)

m o l o k o said:


> *Kagura*
> 
> ​



i like these :33

i'll where them soon i just like this avy right now xD


----------



## Judecious (Mar 8, 2011)

For Crayons

Size-Senior and one 150x200 avatar
Stock-
Border-dotted


----------



## Crayons (Mar 8, 2011)

*Request queue:*
1.  - for Crayons
2.  - for Crayons

Posting this so that I won't get confused. xD


----------



## Crayons (Mar 8, 2011)

*Darth Sidious*


----------



## Gilgamesh (Mar 8, 2011)

Thanks

Have to spread some rep before i can rep you again


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 8, 2011)

m o l o k o said:


> *Super Mike*
> 
> ​



Thanks                          !


----------



## Crayons (Mar 9, 2011)

*Judecious*




Rep please, and cred if using~


----------



## Judecious (Mar 9, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## santanico (Mar 9, 2011)

request for either m o l o k o or Crayons

nice shop ya got here 

Request -avatar
Size - senior
Stock -  
no borders

thank you


----------



## Sunako (Mar 10, 2011)

For whoever wants to~
Request / Avatar
Size / Senior
Stock / 
No borders~


----------



## Duffy (Mar 10, 2011)

Avatar

size: 150x150
Boarder: Dotted
Effect: Hardly none
Note: Just make the avatar focus on itachi (hair down to chin please)

Thanks rep and cred once completed.


----------



## Liverbird (Mar 11, 2011)

Make it junior and senior size. As for the effects use whatever you want to.


----------



## Crayons (Mar 11, 2011)

*Starr*



*Request queue:*
1.  - for anyone
2.  - for anyone
3.  - for anyone


----------



## Sixx Paths Of Pain (Mar 11, 2011)

Hi good day may i request a set made from this please rep will be given  P.S it is senior sizee


----------



## Crayons (Mar 11, 2011)

Sixx Paths of Pain said:


> Hi good day may i request a set made from this please rep will be given  P.S it is senior sizee



Please read the rules in the first page.
1. We only make avatars, not sets.
2. We need you to turn your sig off when posting here.


----------



## m o l o k o (Mar 11, 2011)

*Sunako*

​


----------



## Crayons (Mar 13, 2011)

*Duffy*


----------



## Fear (Mar 13, 2011)

*Crayons.*

*Stock:* []
*Specifics:* Just a profile pic (170x170) and a avatar (150x150).
*Border:* For profile pic no. For avatar solid.

Thank you.


----------



## Duffy (Mar 13, 2011)

thanks, Crayons. it's perfect.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Mar 14, 2011)

request for Crayons or   m o l o k o 
profile picture senior size,  170 x 170
no borders 


thanks in advance :3


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Mar 14, 2011)

request for crayons

*type: avy
*size: 150x150
*stock: 
*boarders: none


----------



## Crayons (Mar 14, 2011)

*Fritz*



Stocks quality is low, the best thing I can do is to enhance it a bit and add a border.

*Request queue:*
*1.*  - for Crayons
*2.*  - for Crayons or m o l o k o
*3.*  - for Crayons


----------



## Liverbird (Mar 14, 2011)

Crayons said:


> *Fritz*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I liek it, but if it doesn't cost you too much effort, could you try enhancing it a bit, his face more. And thanks.


----------



## Crayons (Mar 14, 2011)

*^ Please turn off your sig*

The stock's quality is low, and that's the best that I can do without ruining it. If I tweak it more than what I did, it would get worse.


----------



## Liverbird (Mar 14, 2011)

Crayons said:


> *^ Please turn off your sig*
> 
> The stock's quality is low, and that's the best that I can do without ruining it. If I tweak it more than what I did, it would get worse.



kk, it's alright, great job btw  and, thanks again


----------



## m o l o k o (Mar 15, 2011)

*ane*

​


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 15, 2011)

Avatar sizes: 150x150 + 150x200
Stock: 
Borders: Two types - borderless, and like , but white and gray
Effects: If you want


----------



## Sunako (Mar 15, 2011)

m o l o k o said:


> *Sunako*
> 
> ​


I like  thanks


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Mar 15, 2011)

m o l o k o said:


> *ane*
> 
> ​



thanks a lot, m o l o ko <3


----------



## Crayons (Mar 15, 2011)

*Fear*



*Request queue:*
*1.*  - for Crayons
*2.*  - for anyone


----------



## Crayons (Mar 16, 2011)

*ViolentlyHappy*



Thank you for always giving me pretty stocks to work with 

*Request queue:*
*1.*  - for anyone


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Mar 17, 2011)

Crayons said:


> *ViolentlyHappy*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

No, thank you for making me such wonderful avies~


----------



## Felt (Mar 23, 2011)

closed by request~


----------

